# What have you learned today? (1 Viewer)



## Brock

I love to learn.  Although my head is primarily filled with useless, odd-ball facts, I'm still hungry for more.  I like to learn something every day.

Today, I learned that our solar system will end in approximately 5 billion years when our sun runs out of fuel, becomes a Red Giant (before becoming a white dwarf) and sucks in the inner planets, including Earth.

Regardless of how significant or insignificant, share with us something that you've learned today.


----------



## Lewdog

I learned there are several simple gestures that can offensive in other parts of the world.  I also learned some odd ball literary facts like when Henry David Thoreau graduated from Harvard it cost $5 to get a copy of the diploma.  He didn't think it was worth the money so he left without buying one.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I've dreamed of that event, our sun going supernova, in amazing detail. I could see the planets around me; biggest and best dream I ever had.

Today I learned that the universe is cooling exactly how the big bang theory predicts it should. Also, today, the first brain pacemaker was implanted into a woman's head. She had Alzheimer's disease, and this device will, apparently, improve some of her brain functions. Pretty brilliant. It basically stimulates the brain in a way that regulates its normal patterns, I think. Will lead to better and less expensive treatments, I assume/hope.


----------



## Ariel

I learned that in Norway, over the weekend, a truck carrying cheese, was involved in a wreck in a tunnel where the truck caught fire.  The cheese burned so hot that it blocked the tunnel and took two days until the firefighters could get it under control.  They compared the burning cheese to gasoline fires.

Yes, cheese.


----------



## Lewdog

amsawtell said:


> I learned that in Norway, over the weekend, a truck carrying cheese, was involved in a wreck in a tunnel where the truck caught fire.  The cheese burned so hot that it blocked the tunnel and took two days until the firefighters could get it under control.  They compared the burning cheese to gasoline fires.
> 
> Yes, cheese.



Now all they need is a truck carrying lab mice to wreck and clean it up.


----------



## moderan

I learned that digital information, such as MP3 files, .pdfs, whatever, can be encoded into DNA. I've been writing about the digital capacity of the central nervous system in my fiction since the late 70s and am naturally quite pleased to have been right


----------



## Ariel

moderan said:


> I learned that digital information, such as MP3 files, .pdfs, whatever, can be encoded into DNA. I've been writing about the digital capacity of the central nervous system in my fiction since the late 70s and am naturally quite pleased to have been right


Thank you for this!  Now I feel like my spaceship idea is founded.


----------



## Saeria

I learned many non-useful things today (actually yesterday but it seems I have forgotten to go to sleep again). 
Vinegar is great for getting foot-stank out of thrift stores shoes but little gets the smell if vinegar out. In conjunction with this I learned I should sniff shoes before buying them from a thrift store. A ferret travelling at X miles per hour will not slow down as it decides to hcreep up your pants leg in an ambush. . Fat girls in baggy sweaters and PT Cruisers do not mix... neither do heart meds and tequila.


----------



## Ariel

Saeria said:


> I learned many non-useful things today (actually yesterday but it seems I have forgotten to go to sleep again).
> Vinegar is great for getting foot-stank out of thrift stores shoes but little gets the smell if vinegar out. In conjunction with this I learned I should sniff shoes before buying them from a thrift store. A ferret travelling at X miles per hour will not slow down as it decides to hcreep up your pants leg in an ambush. . Fat girls in baggy sweaters and PT Cruisers do not mix... neither do heart meds and tequila.



Try kitty litter and a plastic bag for the stank.  Just put the item in a plastic bag, pour in enough clean kitty litter to fill it, tie off the bag and let it rest for a week.  Gets rid of smells.  Kitty litter is also good for getting grease stains out of concrete.


----------



## moderan

True story. If the kitty litter doesn't do the job completely, get a little activated charcoal and use that. Make sure that the bag is tightly closed.


amsawtell said:


> Thank you for this!  Now I feel like my spaceship idea is founded.


Here


----------



## Freakconformist

I learned that when the outside line is frozen through, a sump-pump will only squirt water back into the house.... :-s


----------



## garza

I learned that an English major can teach a farmer a thing or two about raising onions, if the English major has already written several papers on growing, harvesting, storing, transporting, and marketing onions for the Ministry of Agriculture and Fisheries. A writer has more time to research, compile, and organise information than a farmer. 

A local farmer who's wife makes tamales and tamalitos which he flogs around town in his car stopped by this morning and I commented that the daylong light rain we've had for the last few days must be good for his crops. He said the rain is likely to cause fungal infection in his onions. I talked with him for a few minutes, figured out his problem, and printed out for him a paper on the prevention of fungal problems in onions. The information came from books and from several sources on the Internet, with some adjustment to account for local growing conditions. 

He gave me a tamale and two tamalitos in exchange, which I considered a fair trade.


----------



## Whisper

I learned there is no such thing as a Vampire named Bob (in fiction).


----------



## Foxee

I've learned that if you don't add enough leavening to your leftover oatmeal/carrot muffins they'll have a crater in the middle. All is not lost, this works quite well as a dish for the homemade pina colada pudding with fresh orange zest. It may not be a pretty presentation but my stomach doesn't care.


----------



## Bilston Blue

I learned that in the 1985 Australian mini-series, _Anzacs_, one of the main characters, Bluey, doesn't say a single word in any of the scenes he appears in.


----------



## Leyline

I learned that you can sit down with all the determination in the world to finish your Southern Gothic ghost story and still somehow end up writing a completely unrelated piece about a vastly telepathic seven year old boy (who everyone thinks is simply autistic) pursuing a vendetta against the horrible old woman who lives next door, at a miles long roadside rural yard-sale, because she drowned the kittens he considered his brothers and sisters.

But I sort of knew that already.


----------



## Blade

I discovered that this board has a "Like" button. I must make a point of using it.

I am not kidding.:uncomfortableness:


----------



## Kevin

Wait till you've hit the 'star'. Make sure you're sitting down.


----------



## IanMGSmith

My lovely wife, best friend and soul mate kissed me today and I was overwhelmed with gratitude toward all the dames who dumped me. :grin:

Guess I learned something ...and to all the dames I dumped, hope you feel the same about me. O


----------



## Brock

Today I learned the oldest person to ever live (that can be verified) was a French woman named Jeanne Calment.  She lived to the age of 122 -- wow.


----------



## Bad Craziness

That on average, a street level drug dealer earn less per hour plying their trade than a kid working at McDonalds.


----------



## beanlord56

I learned I was supposed to write a short story for my creative writing class last night and bring in the rough draft today.

Also, JJ Abrams is directing Star Wars Episode VII, leaving me in desperate need of several pairs of new underwear.


----------



## Brock

Grocery stores typically stock the bread shelves every day.

Today I learned that bread makers use a different colored twist tie for each day of the week, Monday through Friday.  They go in alphabetical order.

Blue - Mon
Green - Tues
Red - Wed
White - Thurs
Yellow - Fri

So, if you're buying bread today (Tuesday) look for a green twist tie to ensure you are getting the freshest loaf.  Yellow (Friday) would be the least fresh.


----------



## moderan

I learned how to repair the automatic defrosting mechanism in a typical refrigerator by watching the workman. I am learning how to rehang cabinet doors as the yutzes that installed these put em all on backwards, so that they open in the opposite direction. It has made my kitchen crazytown.


----------



## JosephB

I'm assuming if you watched the workman he had his pants pulled up high enough in the back. 

Hey -- it just dawned on me why they usually aren't pulled up -- so people don't watch them and learn how to fix things for themselves. That's pure genius.


----------



## nicolam2711

Kevin said:


> Wait till you've hit the 'star'. Make sure you're sitting down.



What does the star do? I've never noticed it before... And I don't want to just click it.


----------



## Kevin

nicolam2711 said:


> What does the star do? I've never noticed it before... And I don't want to just click it.


 Hover on it. I use it when I'm impressed by someone's character.


----------



## moderan

JosephB said:


> I'm assuming if you watched the workman he had his pants pulled up high enough in the back.
> 
> Hey -- it just dawned on me why they usually aren't pulled up -- so people don't watch them and learn how to fix things for themselves. That's pure genius.


He wore overalls. I have a malfunctioning trust gland and an overactive curiosity bump. I watch workmen always. I'll go and watch the mechanic fixing my car. If they have a problem with it, I explain my position. I don't bother them, I just watch. Eventually they forget I'm there.


----------



## JosephB

Yeah, I some some magazine show thing where a fridge repairman took a part out, went out to his truck and then put the same part back in. I try to keep an eye on them and ask a lot of questions, but I don't stand there watching. 

I love my auto mechanic -- we've been going to him about ten years now I guess. He came highly recommended. A dealer gave my wife a laundry list of stuff that had to be done -- she called me about it almost in tears -- and I smelled a rat. I took it to this old guy and he checked it out -- crossed half the stuff off the list. He always gives you options -- tells you how much time you've got before you need to do this or that. Of course, he's super busy. I'm just afraid he's going to retire. He's one of a dying breed of independent mechanics -- the kind you build a relationship with, who knows you and your car. He really helped us out when times were tough by doing just enough to keep it safe but let us limp along. He's a really good guy.


----------



## Kevin

We had one that I never really trusted. He did, however, finally tell us to 'dump the vehicle; something major will go wrong soon'. We did and the new car  took away from his earnings, so I guess I have to respect that.


----------



## Ariel

My mechanic is my dad.  I know how to fix an assortment of small things on a vehicle from osmosis.  I have also eaten my fair share of automotive grease.  My boss is constantly surprised because I have no problem getting dirty, climbing onto vehicles, etc to see what's going on.


----------



## moderan

Yah. My dad was a grease monkey. I inherited it. When I drove cabs, I'd fix most of the stuff myself. The only drawback was equipment. I didn't have things like engine hoists or lifts, so major issues had to go to a garage. When I owned some, I still fixed most of it myself...even to the point of getting certified so I could work under the hood (the manufacturers don't like you messing around with settings that the chip runs).
I'm handy. Just never had the occasion to do fridge repair before.
And I didn't mean that I stand over the workman's shoulder peering at them, but I am in the general area, keeping an eye out. In the last case, I was sitting at the kitchen table having a cuppa and typing away.


----------



## JosephB

My dad couldn't find the lever to open the hood.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that nothing offends me, and that I can talk civilly with the those harboring the most controversial opinions out there. I surprised myself.


----------



## Lewdog

I learned Bruno is a horrible liar.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I am a liar, but that wasn't a lie. Honest.


----------



## Blade

The French word for Pomegranate is "grenade".

Somehow this strikes me as very odd. Pomegranate is an unusual word but its French equivalent is nothing like the English and is about as far away in meaning as you can get.


----------



## Hemlock

Today I learned that my neighbor's fridge has a menagerie of molds.


----------



## beanlord56

Yet another lesson in the value of sleep and the horrors of sleep deprivation. Something I can't quite get.


----------



## Hemlock

How much sleep do you get, *beanlord56*?


----------



## beanlord56

Last night, none at all. Just one of those nights where I tossed and turned from the time I went to bed (about midnight) until I had to start getting ready for praise band practice (6:30). When the bassist is dozing while standing and playing music at a tempo of 126 bpm simultaneously, you're gonna have a bad time.


----------



## nicolam2711

Apparently America doesn't have a lot of roundabouts... since my favourite place to stall the car is on a roundabout, I'm slightly jealous of this.


----------



## beanlord56

nicolam2711 said:


> Apparently America doesn't have a lot of roundabouts... since my favourite place to stall the car is on a roundabout, I'm slightly jealous of this.



And when we do have them, we don't know how they work.


----------



## Brock

What is a roundabout?  Is that like a cul de sac - like a one way road with the large turn around at the end?


----------



## Whisper

nicolam2711 said:


> Apparently America doesn't have a lot of roundabouts... since my favourite place to stall the car is on a roundabout, I'm slightly jealous of this.



We're working on that. Roundabouts are starting to become more and more popular (anything that keeps us from actually having to stop). They just established one in my small town and I go there just to go around and around afew times. I haven't stalled yet, but I might put that on my Bucket List as it sounds evilly fun.


----------



## Whisper

Brock said:


> What is a roundabout? Is that like a cul de sac - like a one way road with the large turn around at the end?


----------



## Blade

beanlord56 said:


> And when we do have them, we don't know how they work.



Where I live they are a new thing and there is apparently a driver reaction called "roundabout aversion syndrome" where some drivers will change their route to avoid having to use one.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## dolphinlee

Roundabouts are common in the UK. However there is the "Magic Roundabout" in Swindon. I have seen drivers get out of their cars in the middle of the system because they have no idea what they are supposed to do. 

This picture is of the new "Magic Roundabout" - the simplified version. Yes you read that right - this is the simplified version.


----------



## nicolam2711

Well the roundabout I stalled on is quite big. There are traffic lights round it too, so was going round, light turns red had to stop. Massive truck behind me, went tomove off and stall.

Roundabouts are like big massive circles that have multiple roads attached to them. You go round to whichever exit you want.


----------



## nicolam2711

Oh and I'm also glad not to be from Swindon, I have no idea what I would do there.


----------



## Brock

Today I learned what 'Roundabouts' and a 'Magic Roundabouts' are.  They are massive panic attacks for American tourists.


----------



## DouglasMB

I learned that Heresy could be incorperated into a "childs" story in the form of a lesson on tollerence


----------



## Kevin

Brock said:


> Today I learned what 'Roundabouts' and a 'Magic Roundabouts' are.  They are massive panic attacks for American tourists.


 The ones I used were in France. They were pretty much like merging onto the freeway. I liked them because there's was no 'stop' required, and they eliminated the left-hand turn (our most dangerous driving maneuver) I've never driven on a 'Magic' type.


----------



## nicolam2711

Kevin said:


> The ones I used were in France. They were pretty much like merging onto the freeway. I liked them because there's was no 'stop' required, and they eliminated the left-hand turn (our most dangerous driving maneuver) I've never driven on a 'Magic' type.



What exactly is a left hand turn? I'm guessing if it's dangerous it isn't the same as in my head.


----------



## beanlord56

Blade said:


> Where I live they are a new thing and there is apparently a driver reaction called "roundabout aversion syndrome" where some drivers will change their route to avoid having to use one.:icon_cheesygrin:



I know. We've got one just outside the mall parking lot. People freak out about it and will go out of their way to take the long way around the mall and through some of the worst traffic in Douglasville just to not use it.


----------



## Ariel

In America, Piglet, the left hand turn is the one that crosses oncoming traffic.  I think in most European countries it's the right-hand turn that crosses traffic?  We have more and more "roundabouts" here in KC.  We call them "traffic circles."


----------



## Kevin

The left turn mental process:
Green light: Boy, there's a lot of traffic. I'll never get across. Okay, the lights getting ready to change and I'm out here in the middle of the intersection waiting to turn left. I guestimate that it will be after that one, no, that one. 
Yellow light: Start to roll a little more forward, almost time to turn. 
Red: Okay, time to go; turning *BLAM!* oooh, they ran the light.


----------



## philistine

I learned that _Jerry Maguire_ was the highest-grossing sports movie ever made. 

And there I was thinking it'd be _Chariots of Fire_...


----------



## moderan

That's very sad. I'd have voted for the original Slap Shot. Better movie than either, without the schmaltz. But then hockey doesn't get much press. Maybe Space Jam?
I learned about a new species of rabbit today. We acquired two dwarf hotots, a breed we were unfamiliar with, and I looked them up to find out about their habits and behaviors. They are reputedly very friendly to humans and fairly active. So far, our experience has confirmed this.
There were a number of roundabouts in southern Jersey/southeastern Pennsylvania when I visited there. I found them odd. There are a couple here in Tucson, where nearly every street has a cactus-filled median, and they are accidents waiting to happen during the winter months when the snowbirds land.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Whisper said:


> View attachment 4296


Unless you are in England, where we drive on the left and go round clockwise. That makes the first roundabout in France really hard, it just feels so wrong going the other way.


----------



## Bilston Blue

Today I learned that roundabouts create much fascination and trepidation to different people in different parts of the world for differing reasons. 

Of course, spotting a business opportunity, I would like to offer advice to anyone (here in the UK or over there in the US where the concept of the r/b seems somewhat newer) who feels they need it on the appropriate use of roundabouts. Invoices will be posted at a later date and the current rate is £23/hour.

My own roundabout bug bear is how the councils' highways departments think it necessary to make the junctions more aesthetically pleasing to make visitors to their towns feel welcome and thus plant varying numbers of trees and other assorted large-growing shrubs on the central island. When approaching many roundabouts it's impossible to see what is approaching on the road opposite because of all the trees and bushes, thus meaning you need to approach slower in case someone is approaching opposite you. 

I say chop them down.


----------



## Hemlock

Today I learned that my office mate is extremely suspicious of my absences.


----------



## Blade

Bilston Blue said:


> My own roundabout bug bear is how the councils' highways departments think it necessary to make the junctions more aesthetically pleasing to make visitors to their towns feel welcome and thus plant varying numbers of trees and other assorted large-growing shrubs on the central island. When approaching many roundabouts it's impossible to see what is approaching on the road opposite because of all the trees and bushes, thus meaning you need to approach slower in case someone is approaching opposite you.
> 
> I say chop them down.



I think that everywhere roundabouts are introduced as a novelty there is debate between people who want decoration and those who prefer open visibility. The ones that have been built in my area are retrofitted intersections and as far as I know  have remained "open view". I think out of town visitors should be considered not as an audience to impress with trees and decoration but with their safety in mind. Someone who may never seen the system before should at least be granted visibility

On the other hand designers and officials may feel that slowing down traffic with obstructions may be a good thing.:distrust:


----------



## Bilston Blue

> Someone who may never seen the system before should at least be granted visibility



You, Sir, should take a bow.


----------



## nicolam2711

amsawtell said:


> In America, Piglet, the left hand turn is the one that crosses oncoming traffic.  I think in most European countries it's the right-hand turn that crosses traffic?  We have more and more "roundabouts" here in KC.  We call them "traffic circles."



Completely forgot your left turn would be our version of a right. Makes much more sense that they're more dangerous.


----------



## nicolam2711

Oh and on the subject of the decorating of larger roundabouts.. I'm pretty sure they do it so that you do have to slow down more... but maybe not.


----------



## Whisper

I learned how to spell Silhouette. 

Jesus, I can't believe how bad of a speller I am. I spelled it so badly spell check couldn't even figure out what I was trying to spell. I had to think of words close to it, then look at the 'other suggested words.'


----------



## Bruno Spatola

One of my favourite words.

Today I learned that vinegar burns.


----------



## edinfresno

Today I learned that I have far greater patience, determination and fortitude than I'd previously assumed I had when I discovered that the program I use for producing the images for my graphic novels wasn't working properly and then spent the next _seven hours_ proceeding to fix the problem for the sake of getting _one shot_ for a story I'm working on! Seven hours for one shot! Sheesh! Well, you can never accuse me of not making an effort for the sake of a story!


----------



## Hemlock

Today, I learned that my office mate was merely joking when he said he was serious.


----------



## Lewdog

I learned today that anytime someone starts off with, "Don't take this to heart," they are about to rip you a new one.


----------



## moderan

edinfresno said:


> Today I learned that I have far greater patience, determination and fortitude than I'd previously assumed I had when I discovered that the program I use for producing the images for my graphic novels wasn't working properly and then spent the next _seven hours_ proceeding to fix the problem for the sake of getting _one shot_ for a story I'm working on! Seven hours for one shot! Sheesh! Well, you can never accuse me of not making an effort for the sake of a story!


I've spent that trying to figure out where to place a microphone for the best sound. Ah! The sacrifices we make for art.


Lewdog said:


> I learned today that anytime someone starts off with, "Don't take this to heart," they are about to rip you a new one.


Don't take this to heart, but you should have known that long ago.


----------



## Lewdog

Bless his little heart, but...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Lewdog said:


> I learned today that anytime someone starts off with, "Don't take this to heart," they are about to rip you a new one.


"Don'ts" often don't count, this can be a useful way of reminding people of things. The concept has been called "Don't think blue", because of course the first thing you think of when that is said is blue. More graphically try "Don't think about a dog chasing a cat", How can you? Unless you think about it first and then negate it.


----------



## Brock

Today I learned that my stubborn habit of not reading user manuals can cost me an entire day of my life that I'll never get back again.


----------



## Blade

Brock said:


> Today I learned that my stubborn habit of not reading user manuals can cost me an entire day of my life that I'll never get back again.



Real men do not read manuals. Zzzzzz. Jump in and go for it. Manual writers are twits.:deadhorse:


----------



## Angelwing

Today I learned that I actually have a lot in common with a peer who I never really talked to before, until just recently.


----------



## Kevin

Only 6% of the typical Anatolian is turkic. Melanesians are not related to Polynesians...at all. There was a third race, the Denisovians.


----------



## Angelwing

Today I learned what the flag of Malawi looks like.


----------



## KarinaRetzov

I learned that there is an animal called a quokka!  A rather adorable little creature, I must say!


----------



## Angelwing

I learned that honey badgers don't give a


----------



## popsprocket

I learnt how to do a masse shot when playing pool.

Whether or not I can execute them reliably is another question entirely...


----------



## moderan

I learned that asterisks are okay.


----------



## Cran

moderan said:


> I learned that asterisks are okay.



You learned wrong. 

http://www.writingforums.com/site-news-announcements/136071-update-rules.html


> Understand that this is a family  friendly site and strong or sexually  explicit language is not permitted  at all outside of the creative  boards. _NB. Using symbols or blank spaces to replace letters or words is not sufficient to avoid a violation of this rule_.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Asterisk sounds like a rude word, doesn't it? A bit.


----------



## Brock

I learned that Ur*nus is no longer considered a planet.

Or wait... maybe that was Pluto.


----------



## Foxee

That the book I'm trying to read has the magical ability to attract children to me so that they talk loudly, show me toys, demand things, and render unto me dirty diapers. It also might be causing the phone to ring.


----------



## JosephB

Ha ha. Yes, my home office has many of those same properties -- although we're long out diapers. Of course, when that was an issue, I thoroughly mastered the art of disappearing altogether when they needed changing.


----------



## Angelwing

I learned that I'm probably going to get a lot of money from a scholarship for college. Haven't turned in the app yet but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Whisper

I relearned I hate filling out tax forms. Federal is easy, State is complicated.


----------



## moderan

Cran said:


> You learned wrong.
> 
> http://www.writingforums.com/site-news-announcements/136071-update-rules.html


That was irony, dear sir.


----------



## Cran

I learned that striking while the irony is hot can be dangerous when skating on thin ice.


----------



## Angelwing

I learned what dissonance means.


----------



## Lewdog

Cran said:


> I learned that striking while the irony is hot can be dangerous when skating on thin ice.





Would that be like building a camp fire in your ice fishing cabin?


----------



## Foxee

I learned that if you have a houseful of cereal addicts, Wally World is the place to score their fix.


----------



## Cran

Lewdog said:


> Would that be like building a camp fire in your ice fishing cabin?



I wouldn't know; I've never gone fishing for ice ... not even at parties.


----------



## Kevin

Foxee said:


> I learned that if you have a houseful of cereal addicts, Wally World is the place to score their fix.


Wally World, the amusement parK?


----------



## Lewdog

Kevin said:


> Wally World, the amusement parK?



Huckha huckha, sorry folks, parks closed.


----------



## Kevin

_Inured _to the pain, not _innerviated.  _Cripes.


----------



## Angelwing

I learned that it is really impossible to try to keep up in your brain with the changes in tenths and hundredths of seconds on a stopwatch


----------



## Nave1027

I learned that my AP Biology teacher knows some intricate and complex riddles.


----------



## Brock

I just learned the hard way that sushi from a buffet should never be eaten.  Oh, god.


----------



## moderan

Brock said:


> sushi should never be eaten.


FTFY


----------



## WechtleinUns

Sushi from buffets, yikes! I know what you mean. One time, I asked what a particular piece of sushi was, and the man behind the counter said, "yellow tail". I love yellow tail sushi, so I took it and chowed down. A few minutes later, another customer asked what the same sushi was, and the man behind the counter said *Pike.*

_What the heck had I put in my mouth?!(haha.)

_Today I learned about Network Interface Cards, and how to check /proc for vendor specific kernel architectures. This is useful for recompiling the large smp-2.6.1 kernel onto compressed filesystems. I also learned how to write an ext2 file-system with custom inode tables onto a ramdisk device, and how to achieve optimum compression for use on a flobby rescue disk. I am currently learning about Joliet-FS, and several other administrative tasks, such as DMA Netmasks and firewall configuration and optimization. Tommorrow I will learn about Class Inheritance in C++, and will be reviewing C bindings for python modules.

I have yet to get a single SDL application up and running, however. This makes me sad.


----------



## Angelwing

There was a whole section of the food area on this one cruise ship, devoted to Sushi, and it was buffet. Didn't have any problems with it. 

I learned just how fast iPhone batteries go down.


----------



## Narnia

I've learned that keeping busy is the best way to feel like I've accomplished something and nothing at all.


----------



## Ariel

I learned that while asleep a three year old is a liquid and will change shape according to space allowance.  Granted, they are a very _dense_ liquid.


----------



## Olly Buckle

That I am getting old and can't do it all any more. I went to visit my friend in Richmond, the 319 goes past his door to Hammersmith so I thought I would pop in on the son of my friend who died last year en=route home. A bad RTA resulted in the bus getting stuck in a huge traffic jam soon after Turnham Green, after a long wait I got out and walked to the tube at Stamford Brook. It was a long walk for me on top of a day out, and I ended up not getting home until 11.30pm. Today I have had a day long headache and have slept most of it, finally got up about 5.30. pm. Now I am all out of synch.


----------



## Circadian

I learned that a fortnight is two weeks.


----------



## WechtleinUns

I learned that I can correct google translate.


----------



## Hunter

I've learned to do my laundry earlier in the day so I don't run behind schedule.


----------



## Brock

I learned that muscle relaxers make me sleep like a baby, bad back and all.


----------



## Lewdog

Brock said:


> I learned that muscle relaxers make me sleep like a baby, bad back and all.



Haha, wait until you learn that too many muscle relaxer make you hallucinate!


----------



## Brock

I believe you, but shouldn't muscle relaxers only affect muscles?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Brock, there are *no* drugs that have *no* side effects. They all do something else, even if not to all the people who take them at least to some. Do you never read the piece of paper that comes in the packet?


----------



## Brock

Olly Buckle said:


> Brock, there are *no* drugs that have *no* side effects. They all do something else, even if not to all the people who take them at least to some. Do you never read the piece of paper that comes in the packet?



I am bad about reading any piece of paper that comes with anything...

Today, I learned that muscle relaxers can cause hallucinations.


----------



## Angelwing

Today I learned how to play a part of The Last of the Mohicans theme song on my Irish Tin Whistle.


----------



## philistine

I've learned that Melvyn Bragg irritates the living piss out of me.


----------



## WechtleinUns

Muscle Relaxers, Brock! Do I know about them! Due to the high levels of stress that I have historically encountered, I know them very, very well. I would highly recommend *sparse usage*, Brock. These things are controlled substances for a reason, believe me.

Also, today I learned who Melvyn Bragg is. Thanks, you Philistine! ;D


----------



## moderan

I learned that my insurance company won't pay for a piece of equipment I've been trying to get for over a year, so that I can go back to school. So some of the proceeds from my first book will go to the back-to-school fund.
The good part is that as a disabled person, I can get more than enough grant money to refresh my majors, acquire a new one, and pursue a masters and perhaps a doctorate. I just need to get the special red-tape-cutting scissors.


----------



## Brock

moderan said:


> I learned that my insurance company won't pay for a piece of equipment I've been trying to get for over a year, so that I can go back to school. So some of the proceeds from my first book will go to the back-to-school fund.
> The good part is that as a disabled person, I can get more than enough grant money to refresh my majors, acquire a new one, and pursue a masters and perhaps a doctorate. I just need to get the special red-tape-cutting scissors.



Today I learned that there are special scissors for cutting red tape.

I also took the time to learn something about these Brown-headed Cowbirds that have completely taken over our bird feeder.




I learned that they don't build nests, but lay up to over three dozen eggs per year.  They lay them in the nests of other bird species and let them do the parenting.  This will often cause the death of some of that bird's young.
I've been off of work since January 8th due to having back surgery, and I've suddenly developed a fascination for birds that I've never had before.  I now love photographing them and learning about them.


----------



## Rustgold

Brock said:


> I believe you, but shouldn't muscle relaxers only affect muscles?



You do realize that the brain is 'supposedly' a muscle?  (well it actually isn't - but the part of the muscles which a muscle relaxer would work on is actually the fibers which send signals into the brain, and the brain is one big signal box).



Brock said:


> I also took the time to learn something about these Brown-headed Cowbirds that have completely taken over our bird feeder.
> I learned that they don't build nests, but lay up to over three dozen eggs per year. They lay them in the nests of other bird species and let them do the parenting. This will often cause the death of some of that bird's young.


There's a few types of birds which do this (from memory a Cuckoo is one).


----------



## Rustgold

Btw: I haven't learnt anything today (except to spell Cuckoo correctly), but it's only 6am here.


----------



## Angelwing

I learned how to correctly aim a blowgun.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice

I've learned how to make a cross bow out of paper, tape and popsickle sticks. I also learned how to convert a lighter into a mini cannon. ¢:


----------



## Tiamat

I learned that flower horn cichlids have teeth.  The hard way.


----------



## Morkonan

Today I learned that there are over a hundred miles of underground tunnels, mostly from old quarries, beneath Paris.


----------



## Lewdog

I learned people can buy a 3D printer for a few thousand dollars and can make a plastic gun undetectable by metal detectors.


----------



## philistine

I've learned that 'giraffe' in Dutch is still 'giraffe'. 

I also learnt that Alain-Fournier's novel, Le Grand _Meaulnes_, can never be accurately translated without losing some of its inferred meaning.


----------



## Tiamat

Lewdog said:


> I learned people can buy a 3D printer for a few thousand dollars and can make a plastic gun undetectable by metal detectors.


I remember watching something about those.  You can make all kinds of things with 'em.  It's a little scary though.


----------



## Kevin

Morkonan said:


> Today I learned that there are over a hundred miles of underground tunnels, mostly from old quarries, beneath Paris.


 Some of the locals have maps of secret entrances. Unsanctioned visits are prohibited. They've even run temporary power to cleared rooms(of bones) so they can throw 'underground' parties.


----------



## Morkonan

Kevin said:


> Some of the locals have maps of secret entrances. Unsanctioned visits are prohibited. They've even run temporary power to cleared rooms(of bones) so they can throw 'underground' parties.



Yup! I heard a pretty good interview with a self-proclaimed "Urban Explorer" this afternoon on National Public Radio. Neat stuff, gotta love edumactaional radio!


----------



## squidtender

I learned today that love is stupid . . . well, it makes me stupid


----------



## Pluralized

I learned I'm in way better physical condition than my stature would suggest.


----------



## MaggieMoo

I've learned that lots of people these days use a comma after an and - but I am still not going to conform.  ha ha


----------



## Blade

WechtleinUns said:


> Muscle Relaxers, Brock! Do I know about them! Due to the high levels of stress that I have historically encountered, I know them very, very well. I would highly recommend *sparse usage*, Brock. These things are controlled substances for a reason, believe me.


My experience with them was limited to a one time thing but I believe that mixing their effects with alcohol is also a very risky business.


----------



## Angelwing

Lewdog said:


> I learned people can buy a 3D printer for a few thousand dollars and can make a plastic gun undetectable by metal detectors.





Tiamat said:


> I remember watching something about those.  You can make all kinds of things with 'em.  It's a little scary though.



It'd be pretty cool to get one of these for scale model building though. They've gained more popularity over the years, as 3D printers have been discussed in multiple issues of FineScale Modeler magazine. Anyways don't mind me  

I learned...or re-learned that Sarumon (or however you spell his name) is actually a good guy in The Hobbit, still.


----------



## WechtleinUns

Really, Angelwing? I thought Saruman was in on the whole thing.


----------



## moderan

When last seen in the book, Saruman was wearing an ear-to-ear grin, courtesy of Grima Wormtongue. I haven't been able to get through the whole movie yet. Though full of spectacle, I find it disappointing.
I learned today that chocolate-dipped jalapenos are tasty. It was an accident, and probably shouldn't be surprising as mole sauce is delicious, but it was. I was weirded out but took a bite anyway.


----------



## Angelwing

Lewdog said:


> I learned people can buy a 3D printer for a few thousand dollars and can make a plastic gun undetectable by metal detectors.





Tiamat said:


> I remember watching something about those.  You can make all kinds of things with 'em.  It's a little scary though.





WechtleinUns said:


> Really, Angelwing? I thought Saruman was in on the whole thing.



Well, I confess it's been quite sometime since I read the book...but at least what I mean is that he's not holed up in the tower with the orb, when we see him in The Hobbit movie as it's been made of late.


----------



## MaggieMoo

Early this morning...  (Whilst trying to snooze grrr!)  I learned that often people get sick and cancel appointments.  How inconvenient of them!  Now I am up early.  What to do?


----------



## Brock

I was issued the ticket of George Rosenshine today as I entered the Titanic museum in Pigeon Forge, TN.  George was a wealthy first-class passenger who was in the import business.  He was travelling under the name "George Thorne" with his mistress, Gertrude Maybelle Thorne.  Gertrude survived the Titanic disaster, but George did not.  His wife had no idea that he was even on the ship -- let alone dead -- until she hired a detective.

I also learned that there was only one black person aboard the Titanic.  He was wealthy as well, but he could not ride first class with his family because he and his wife were an interracial couple.


----------



## moderan

That's an old chestnut. It exploded in the Chicago Fire.


----------



## Pluralized

> Titanic museum in Pigeon Forge, TN


 We built the stainless railings around the exhibit in that place.

I learned today that when subcontracting work in a revolving restaurant at the top of a high-rise, you should mark your starting point when taking a bathroom break in the stationary part so the rotation doesn't move your tools and catch you unawares.


----------



## JosephB

A day late and a dollar short -- but yesterday, I learned not to put on water for pasta, walk away and forget about it. When the pot goes dry, it generates enough heat to melt the side of an espresso maker at least a foot away. It's still functional but looks bad -- really bad if you're obsessed with the aesthetics of your small appliances.


----------



## Brock

moderan said:


> That's an old chestnut. It exploded in the Chicago Fire.



One man's old chestnut is another man's new chestnut.  We discover, roast and eat them at different times.  This chestnut tasted magnificent, regardless of how long ago you may have consumed it.


----------



## Brock

Okay, this may be something that many of you are already aware of, but I just happened upon this early this morning.  I've always seen images, especially faces, in random patterns.  When I look at walls, carpet, wood, marble, granite, etc. I see them everywhere.  Usually they are well defined -- better than what I could ever possibly draw or paint.  This has always made me think that maybe I have some sort of glitch upstairs, but then I ran across the term *Pareidolia *last night.  I seem to experience this on an extreme level, so maybe it is a glitch, in a sense.

Does anyone else experience this? 

Today, I learned what Pareidolia is.


----------



## Kevin

I would often expound on the most recent discovery of the image of the _H__oly Peanut._ This in reply to my friend's greeting, "Ah, the Athiest is here." It was sure to bring a grin. He was raised a Catholic.


----------



## Morkonan

Brock said:


> ... share with us something that you've learned today.



I learned that many movie theaters offer closed captioning services and these are provided through a number of different proprietary devices that can be obtained from participating theaters. They range from FM and Infra-Red receivers to simple panes of plastic and glass that present a Heads-up-display sort of Closed Captioning for the feature film. It's pretty neat stuff. More theaters need to participate in those services, though. (I hate the idea of one segment of the population getting to enjoy a recreational activity while another can not due to a problem that relatively cheap tech could overcome.)


----------



## Morkonan

Brock said:


> ...Does anyone else experience this?
> 
> Today, I learned what Pareidolia is.



How many famous sculptors may have had a similar condition, yet exploited it in order to realize some amazing feats of artistic beauty? How many wonderful shapes did they see "hidden" within stone?


----------



## Lewdog

I learned even after putting tons of Ambesol Maximum Strength on a tooth, it is still sensitive to cold Mtn. Dew.


----------



## Pluralized

I learned that by focusing most of one's efforts on helping relieve the suffering of others, one can find tremendous peace and satisfaction from the resultant pause of self-absorption.


----------



## Morkonan

Lewdog said:


> I learned even after putting tons of Ambesol Maximum Strength on a tooth, it is still sensitive to cold Mtn. Dew.



Use a "sensitive tooth" toothpaste containing potassium nitrate (or other potassium carrier). The potassium will bond with the enamel in the tooth, helping to fill in the pitting that has caused the tooth to become sensitive. It's best to brush with such toothpastes after first rinsing your mouth out really well. Also, the acids that give colas their "bite" are the primary cause of that pitting and will leave the tooth's enamel "soft" for awhile, until they're neutralized. So, don't brush your teeth immediately after drinking colas, even when you're using toothpaste that claims to "rebuild" the tooth's enamel as you could do more harm than good.

(Learned that after having an infected tooth/jaw not too long ago. Worst prolonged pain I've ever experienced and the only time I ever drove myself to an emergency room.)


----------



## JosephB

Pluralized said:


> I learned that by focusing most of one's efforts on helping relieve the suffering of others, one can find tremendous peace and satisfaction from the resultant pause of self-absorption.



Amen to this. I get so tired of people complaining about their circumstances. Quit whining -- get off your ass and out of your own head and do something for someone who could really complain about things if they wanted to. Maybe you'll see that things aren't so bad after all.


----------



## Bilston Blue

I found out that since Hotmail changed to Outlook, I can't upload documents to send out to clients. :sad:


----------



## Jeko

My school recommends 35 minutes for a section of my history exam that I can do in 25 minutes. I am going to take the exam in half an hour.

I have learnt that things are better than I thought they were.


----------



## philistine

I've learnt that it's now impossible for me to drink more than two pints of lager without getting a headache. There are two possible reasons I can think for this: 1) I've thoroughly adapted to getting blotto off of wine, liquor and liqueurs, and so I can no longer handle it, or 2) I'm falling into the gaping maw that is middle-age.


----------



## escorial

i need to increase my dose of mitz


----------



## Olly Buckle

Cadence said:


> My school recommends 35 minutes for a section of my history exam that I can do in 25 minutes. I am going to take the exam in half an hour.
> 
> I have learnt that things are better than I thought they were.


That gives you ten minutes to check it through. Don't do what my daughter's boyfriend did in his final history exam at university, not read the question properly and answer a question they didn't ask, good luck.

Philistine, have you tried it with a packet of crisps?


----------



## Lewdog

I learned duct tape can even help mend a dream.

How Paraplegic Mom Goes Surfing | ABC News Blogs - Yahoo!


----------



## SarahStrange

That my cat, which I have had for about 8 months, is female when in fact, I was pretty darn sure it was male. Now the name 'Stormageddon Dark Lord of All' doesn't quite fit as well. Frack.


----------



## JosephB

I learned that if you give a guy a little authority, he can cook up all kinds of things in his head just so he can exercise it.


----------



## Angelicpersona

I have learned never to doubt the tenacity of a 99 year old *sigh* she could probably have gotten her IV out if she hadn't freaked out and started screaming... at 4 in the morning...


----------



## Brock

Today I learned not to be so quick to kill a bird that flies in to your window, even if it looks like it's near death.  A robin flew in to our kitchen window an hour ago, then just laid there on its side panting for quite some time.  I thought about putting it out of its misery, but instead took it out into the yard and left it there.  Then an hour later I walked up to it and it flew away.


----------



## Circadian

I learned that a neutron star has a smaller diameter than Earth.


----------



## moderan

SarahStrange said:


> That my cat, which I have had for about 8 months, is female when in fact, I was pretty darn sure it was male. Now the name 'Stormageddon Dark Lord of All' doesn't quite fit as well. Frack.


LOL... we learned today that our rather large rabbit, who had heretofore been named Big Girl, is a boy (of sorts...she/he seems to have a mangina like the Old Gregg and may in fact be a hermaphrodite). At @25 pounds, the creature is now simply "Big". Hir is in love with orange tabby tom Buster, evidence of further confusion.


----------



## Brock

moderan said:


> LOL... we learned today that our rather large rabbit, who had heretofore been named Big Girl, is a boy (of sorts...she/he seems to have a mangina like the Old Gregg and may in fact be a hermaphrodite). At @25 pounds, the creature is now simply "Big". Hir is in love with orange tabby tom Buster, evidence of further confusion.



Rabbits get 25 lbs?!!


----------



## Jeko

> That gives you ten minutes to check it through



On the day, it gave me ten minutes to do a question I did wrong again.


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> LOL... we learned today that our rather large rabbit, who had heretofore been named Big Girl, is a boy (of sorts...she/he seems to have a mangina like the Old Gregg and may in fact be a hermaphrodite). At @25 pounds, the creature is now simply "Big". Hir is in love with orange tabby tom Buster, evidence of further confusion.



My sister is allergic to dogs -- and nobody wanted a cat. So the obvious compromise was a duck. We named him Dexter. One morning, there was a such a big commotion in Dexter's pen that the neighbor kid went to investigate -- and you guessed it -- he'd laid an egg. Oh well. We certainly enjoyed the eggs -- and decided it would be best to stick with the name, given that's what he/she was used to.


----------



## Lewdog

I learned what 'Tinker tea' is.  I can't even handle what this two year old is drinking...

Primetime in No Time: Recaps & Clips From Last Night's Shows | Yahoo! TV


----------



## moderan

Brock said:


> Rabbits get 25 lbs?!!


They do. Big is about the size of a turkey, very friendly. Costs about six bucks a week to feed. Our rabbits get oatmeal, alfalfa pellets, and timothy hay. Occasional dried fruit and triscuits for treats. They are all fat and happy.
Here is Big and Buster, who's a shade under 20. They're both about a year old now and we hope they stop growing. The shoes are there for perspective:








JosephB said:


> My sister is allergic to dogs -- and nobody wanted a cat. So the obvious compromise was a duck. We named him Dexter. One morning, there was a such a big commotion in Dexter's pen that the neighbor kid went to investigate -- and you guessed it -- he'd laid an egg. Oh well. We certainly enjoyed the eggs -- and decided it would be best to stick with the name, given that's what he/she was used to.


Right. Obvious compromise. Animals are hard to figure sometimes.


----------



## JosephB

moderan said:


> Right. Obvious compromise. Animals are hard to figure sometimes.



We're not sure what happened to poor Dexter. Another neighbor complained to the county because he used to kick up quite a ruckus in the morning and at all hours. I was only 6 at the time -- not sure what law or ordinance he was breaking -- but we had to end up taking him to a duck pond. When we got there, the other ducks attacked him -- he swam into some reeds or something, and we couldn't see him and he wouldn't come out. Eventually my dad thought it was best for us to leave -- he said it was just because Dexter was new -- some kind of duck hazing, I suppose -- but we were fairly traumatized. My brother had the idea of "banding" him with a  rubber hose washer, so we could go back and visit and supposedly pick him out of the crowd -- we went back one time and couldn't find him. I'd like to think he made it OK. He really did think he was a dog -- used to follow us around the neighborhood, came when you called etc. He actually was a pretty good little pet. RIP, Dexter.


----------



## popsprocket

What I learned today.

Well today I learned that my car just became a shade harder to maintain since I can't get crush washers to fit my sump plug anywhere local. I literally have to order a 30c washer from America just so that I can change my oil.

At least I can get belts locally.


I still don't care. Psh. And they said owning a car twice my age would be a bad idea.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I can remember getting sheet material and making a crush washer for an Austin Seven Nippy engine, barring that I would have thought you could make a pretty good one with anealed copper and a steel washer?
I am 68 now, born Sept 1944, so twice my age would be 1876, the year the fourstroke internal combustion engine was invented. Mr Daimler, the first car manufacturer in this country, started up twenty years later. Suddenly I feel old.


----------



## popsprocket

Okay, I admit it's not twice my age now and only came close to being twice my age when I bought it (21 now, car is 34, bought at 16).

I'm going to improvise for this oil change and order a box of washers with my next load of parts from the US suppliers. My real trouble is that some genius (very likely the previous owner who knew far too little about cars to own one that was 30 years old) decided to use either multi grips or vice grips to undo the plug in the past and it has severely warped the sealing face. A new plug will be in the same order as crush washers.


----------



## Brock

Today I learned that James Gandolfini has died.

Wow... only 51.

RIP


----------



## philistine

I learned that it was in fact the French poet, Guillaume Apollinaire, who invented the word 'surrealism'.




Brock said:


> Today I learned that James Gandolfini has died.





Brock said:


> Wow... only 51.



Damn. I'll have to watch all six seasons of The Sopranos... in effigy, of course.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I just finished watching _The Sopranos_ (last episode) this morning. Damn.


----------



## ppsage

Imagine my delight when I found that the elegant crepuscular insectivores which have recently begun nesting on the far side of the pond bear the delicious cognomen, Common Goatsuckers.


----------



## philistine

ppsage said:


> Imagine my delight when I found that the elegant crepuscular insectivores which have recently begun nesting on the far side of the pond bear the delicious cognomen,* Common Goatsuckers*.



#


----------



## SarahStrange

I learned that just because something is labeled as 'flushable' does not mean you should flush it.

Three cheers for every single drain in my house being clogged. Yay!! Happy day.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I learned that the bottom part of a helicopter is called a skid.


----------



## philistine

I've learned the secret to memorising libretti is to internalise the melody. It used to take me an age to remember all the words, though now I can do it in a fraction of the time.


----------



## escorial

I learned I still know nothing about women.


----------



## philistine

escorial said:


> I learned I still know nothing about women.



Fred Astaire said it best: when dealing with a woman and a horse, one simply let's nature take its course.

Sadly, women don't like being hit with crops and brushed with a curry comb.


----------



## Lewdog

philistine said:


> Fred Astaire said it best: when dealing with a woman and a horse, one simply let's nature take its course.
> 
> Sadly, women don't like being hit with crops and brushed with a curry comb.



You just haven't met the right one yet.

:wink:


----------



## philistine

Lewdog said:


> You just haven't met the right one yet.
> 
> :wink:



There're plenty more fish in the sea!


----------



## escorial

Plentyoffish.com..is a site I use..was in Manchester on a date one saturday ..sunday I was flying out to Malta...back in Liverpool wednsday..wat a blast.


----------



## Kyle R

Today I learned that there is a novel called _Gates of Paradise_ by Jerzy Andrzejewski. 

The novel is one-sentence long, unpunctuated. 40,000 words.

:grief:


----------



## Lewdog

escorial said:


> Plentyoffish.com..is a site I use..was in Manchester on a date one saturday ..sunday I was flying out to Malta...back in Liverpool wednsday..wat a blast.



Malta?  Wow.  I hear those little islands in the Mediterranean have awesome parties!  Now that is something I would like to learn firsthand.


----------



## escorial

yeah man..5star hilton..casino the lot...went out with 150 quid came home with 500 quid...


----------



## Jeko

Today, I learnt that normal distribution is a lot easier than I thought it was. Luckily, it came up in the exam too.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

[video=youtube;wCyC-K_PnRY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=wCyC-K_PnRY#at=344[/video]

What the. . . What demonry is this?


----------



## Blade

I learned that the principle ingredient of the popular lubricant WD-40 is fish oil. Not that I had ever given it any thought but I would have guessed highly refined crude oil or some synthetic concoction.

I guess the organic still steps up sometimes.:salut:


----------



## Lewdog

Blade said:


> I learned that the principle ingredient of the popular lubricant WD-40 is fish oil. Not that I had ever given it any thought but I would have guessed highly refined crude oil or some synthetic concoction.
> 
> I guess the organic still steps up sometimes.:salut:



So your saying WD-40 is good for your cholesterol...nice!


----------



## Blade

Lewdog said:


> So your saying WD-40 is good for your cholesterol...nice!



uker: It still pans out as a poison but using fish oil as a base for a lubricant seems to undermine the virtue it usually represents as a food.:crushed:


----------



## Lewdog

Did you know that the 40 in WD-40 means it is the 40th formula they tried before finding just the right recipe?


----------



## Bloggsworth

When you are 68, and retired for nearly 4 years, never volunteer to help a friend out with some engineering design work and have it turn into a 3 week near fulltime job...


----------



## Blade

Lewdog said:


> Did you know that the 40 in WD-40 means it is the 40th formula they tried before finding just the right recipe?



That could well be. When you see numbers or acronym style letters in a product name you pretty well have to figure an historical connection of some sort..

I think the product it would have displaced in the market would have been "3-In-1 Oil" which certainly sounds lightweight in comparison.



Bloggsworth said:


> When you are 68, and retired for nearly 4 years, never volunteer to help a friend out with some engineering design work and have it turn into a 3 week near fulltime job...



Meaning that even at 68 there is still room left in the "analysis of potential consequences" file?[-X


----------



## MJ Preston

You can't buy body bags and butcher knives at THE DOLLAR STORE and no one there is paid enough to have a sense of humor.


----------



## Lewdog

MJ Preston said:


> You can't buy body bags and butcher knives at THE DOLLAR STORE and no one there is paid enough to have a sense of humor.



Next time try buying a plastic paint drop cloth instead, along with about twenty rear view mirror air freshners, and some drain cleaner.  That's what I always use.


----------



## Angelwing

I learned that Moroco has a really long defensive wall with fortifications going from the ocean to the Algerian border, to protect itself from insurgents in the Westen Sahara region. 

Also learned that Django Unchained is actually a pretty good movie!


----------



## Brock

I learned that the largest genocide in the history of mankind did not take place in Nazi Germany, but right here in the USA.  I was unaware of the numbers -- unreal.  It breaks my heart what we have done to achieve "greatness" and how we ridicule an entire people who've passed their stolen freedom and dignity on for generations.  Once proud, fierce and free; now intoxicated, dependent on handouts and losing irreplaceable culture with each passing generation.  We stole freedom in order to obtain our own.  There is no righting this wrong; what's done is done.


----------



## Angelwing

So we killed more than 20-30,000,000 Native Americans? Apparently there's estimates in the 70-80,000,000 range, but I'm pretty sure most of that was due to inadvertently spreading diseases. In contrast, every single person the Nazis killed was premeditated (homosexuals, gypsies, Jews, Poles, etc). Also, does that include Mexico and such too, or just the continental USA?


----------



## Blade

Brock said:


> I learned that the largest genocide in the history of mankind did not take place in Nazi Germany, but right here in the USA.  I was unaware of the numbers -- unreal.  It breaks my heart what we have done to achieve "greatness" and how we ridicule an entire people who've passed their stolen freedom and dignity on for generations.  Once proud, fierce and free; now intoxicated, dependent on handouts and losing irreplaceable culture with each passing generation.  We stole freedom in order to obtain our own.  There is no righting this wrong; what's done is done.



Icing on the cake. Have you ever seen an old Buffalo nickel? (the design before the present Jefferson) It has an indian warriors head on one side and a profile of a full standing Buffalo on the other.

Talk about insensitive.](*,)


----------



## Brock

Angelwing said:


> So we killed more than 20-30,000,000 Native Americans? Apparently there's estimates in the 70-80,000,000 range, but I'm pretty sure most of that was due to inadvertently spreading diseases. In contrast, every single person the Nazis killed was premeditated (homosexuals, gypsies, Jews, Poles, etc). Also, does that include Mexico and such too, or just the continental USA?



Some estimates reach as high as 100,000,000 Native Americans, and yes, this spans two continents.  Even still, if we assume that it's 50/50 (Canada and US), the numbers are still staggering and unprecedented.  I understand that the Nazis killed "homosexuals, gypsies, Jews, Poles, etc.," but we are talking about genocide -- the eradication of a specific race of people.  And even with the Nazis killing those you mention besides the 6 million Jews, I highly doubt all of them combined surpass the number of Native American deaths caused by the American white man.  And even if disease wiped out more than half -- many of which were purposely spread -- the number of "premeditated" slaughters are still unprecedented.

I'm not attempting to take away from the horror of what the Nazis did, I'm just shedding light on the fact that we, as white Americans, did it as well... and on a larger scale.  I don't like it anymore than you do.


----------



## Blade

Angelwing said:


> So we killed more than 20-30,000,000 Native Americans? Apparently there's estimates in the 70-80,000,000 range, but I'm pretty sure most of that was due to inadvertently spreading diseases. In contrast, every single person the Nazis killed was premeditated (homosexuals, gypsies, Jews, Poles, etc).


Good point. I think that in western Canada 75% of the indigenous population was killed by smallpox alone (not sure about the east).

I have also read that when Ponce de Leon explored Florida he cane across villages that were deserted because the diseases he and his me were carrying were spreading faster than they could move. 

There must be a good analysis some where as to how much was deliberate.:scratch:


----------



## WechtleinUns

Hehehehe...

_*Soy un índio.*_ 

Also: Today I learned that there's no better cure for germaphobia than plunging your hand into a bucket of cat feces and rotting food.


----------



## FleshEater

I learned today that after a day of working hard, I could watch or read anything and not be disturbed by its graphic nature.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned about a cobalt-blue planet called HD 189733b, with an atmosphere reaching 2,000 degrees Fahrenheit in the day . . . that possibly rains glass . . . sideways . . . in 4,500 mph winds.

Nature doesn't give a crap, I love it.


----------



## Blade

Bruno Spatola said:


> Today I learned about a cobalt-blue planet called HD 189733b, with an atmosphere reaching 2,000 degrees Fahrenheit in the day . . . that possibly rains glass . . . sideways . . . in 4,500 mph winds.
> 
> Nature doesn't give a crap, I love it.



:icon_compress:Awesome. But is their evidence of water and thus possibly life?  :albino:

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Kevin

The people at Fox's SF. tv news affiliate can be incredibly stiff. And funny.


----------



## Angelwing

Brock said:


> Some estimates reach as high as 100,000,000 Native Americans, and yes, this spans two continents.  Even still, if we assume that it's 50/50 (Canada and US), the numbers are still staggering and unprecedented.  I understand that the Nazis killed "homosexuals, gypsies, Jews, Poles, etc.," but we are talking about genocide -- the eradication of a specific race of people.  And even with the Nazis killing those you mention besides the 6 million Jews, I highly doubt all of them combined surpass the number of Native American deaths caused by the American white man.  And even if disease wiped out more than half -- many of which were purposely spread -- the number of "premeditated" slaughters are still unprecedented.
> 
> I'm not attempting to take away from the horror of what the Nazis did, I'm just shedding light on the fact that we, as white Americans, did it as well... and on a larger scale.  I don't like it anymore than you do.



And I'm not trying to take away from the horror of what white people intentionally did to kill natives. However I'm skeptical of some things. 

First, I thought I remember seeing 100,000,000 as the number serving as a high estimate for the entire native population of 1492, and I'm pretty sure that was both continents + West Indies. 

Some say that Mao killed about 70,000,000+ people. Intentionally. However about 40 something million seems perhaps more plausible. Though, just by the fact that China has still not really disclosed anything, I'd say it's a case of confirmation by official state denial, that perhaps 70+ million could've been killed in Mao's genocide. And these were all intentional. 

I highly doubt that there could've been THAT many intentional killings of natives.


----------



## Kat

I learned exactly how much our city recorder makes, and that a certain city council member will be running for mayor when the current mayor's term is up. The joys of small town gossip.


----------



## escorial

Recently ive been playing live chess on internet....win loose a few..a game were you think gotcha..and one move later your thinking..oh no...i'm doomed.


----------



## Brock

Angelwing said:


> And I'm not trying to take away from the horror of what white people intentionally did to kill natives. However I'm skeptical of some things.
> 
> First, I thought I remember seeing 100,000,000 as the number serving as a high estimate for the entire native population of 1492, and I'm pretty sure that was both continents + West Indies.
> 
> Some say that Mao killed about 70,000,000+ people. Intentionally. However about 40 something million seems perhaps more plausible. Though, just by the fact that China has still not really disclosed anything, I'd say it's a case of confirmation by official state denial, that perhaps 70+ million could've been killed in Mao's genocide. And these were all intentional.
> 
> I highly doubt that there could've been THAT many intentional killings of natives.



Yes, you make a good point about Mao's genocide.  It's hard to say, but I am confident that the intentional killing of Native Americans -- whose US population was a mere 250,000 in in 1900 -- surpasses that of the genocide in Nazi Germany.  As varied as the estimates are, I think most who research it will agree that it well exceeds 6 million.  Keep in mind that the genocide actually took place over centuries.  It's estimated that Columbus alone is responsible for exterminating a half-million.  We'll probably never get numbers regarding Mao's genocide, but we can speculate.

This is an interesting read if you have the time.  

Native American Genocide | The Espresso Stalinist


----------



## Angelwing

It might exceed 6 million, but that's just a fraction of the Nazis' whole genocide. "Only" 6 million Jews were killed-"only," because compared to the number of non-Jews, there weren't as many. There were 

-hundreds of thousands of Polish Orthodox and Catholics were killed
-About 2.8 million Soviet prisoners of war were starved to death/executed
-An unknown, albeit significant portion of the Gypsy population was killed 
-About 275,000 people with disabilities were killed
-About 1,200,000 Soviet residents of Leningrad were killed by Germans
-Between 8.2 and 13.7 million Soviet Slavs killed in general 

So a rough total is like 20,000,000+ I believe. That's more than 6 million...

Well, it says right in that article that the biggest killer was disease. And if we're comparing the number of native deaths to the Nazi's (or say Mao's), I think those deaths by disease, unless intentionally given like the British in Pontiac's Rebellion, should not count since they were unintentional.

I wonder if some people over at a military history forum I'm a member of might have some good numbers on Native Americans (in the United States) killed in war. I know about 58,000 Cherokee, Choctaw, etc eventually died along the Trail of Tears, for one, though I'm not sure how accurate that number is. There was a large volume of white-native wars throughout the long period of time from the 1600s through the 1800s (I'm talking about the US only) including Seminole Wars, 2 Creek Wars, the Black Hawk War, etc and well known battles such as Little Big Horn and Wounded Knee with ~230 and 300 Indian deaths respectively.


----------



## Brock

But disease was used intentionally, and it is documented. Biological warfare was likely the white man's most devastating weapon in eradicating the natives.  And again, we are talking about genocide, not just war.  The different races/countries targeted by Hitler in his quest for world domination is not genocide.  His personal vengeance against the Jews... that was genocide.  And the Jews retained their culture.  Their race was not ruined forever.


----------



## Angelwing

Indeed it was used intentionally in some cases, but check this out; a professor fabricated and falsified "sources" and "accounts" regarding intentional use of infection against natives in 1837: Did the U.S. Army Distribute Smallpox Blankets to Indians? Fabrication and Falsification in Ward Churchill's Genocide Rhetoric

Further: Is it true the Indians were intentionally wrapped in blankets that had been infected by chicken pox in order to kill them? | California Missions Resource Center

Given that the last source you linked me to said that the smallpox blankets WERE used on the plains Indians (which the professor made up), I'm skeptical of it. However I do believe it's true that the British, to put down Pontiac's Rebellion, did distribute smallpox blankets. 

In any case I know we can both agree that many millions of Native Americans did die when the white man settled more permanently in the Americas, and I know we both acknowledge that there was some horrible things likely on BOTH sides. 

I gotta wonder though-the Nazi genocide was driven by nothing but pure hate, but I wonder how much of that was actually involved with the conflicts against Indians. The way I see it, the Jews, for example, were not a sovereign nation-there was no declaration of war the Nazis could have made on them in order to reap benefits by defeating the opponent. The "benefit" (in their eyes) was revenge for them supposedly doomig Germany, and creating the master race. 

On the other hand, the Indians were structured as nations and confederations, so fighting them, one might argue, is theoretically not genocide because it was more of an actual sovereignty vs sovereignty. One (Europeans) invades essentially, and the other (natives) defend their turf naturally. Of course it doesn't excuse the killing of non-combatant Indians like women and children really, but there is a difference to be considered. 

I only brought that up because I thought it was a valid point to ponder, and that I hadn't thought of before. I know I probably sound like I'm trying to deny atrocities against Native Americans, and maybe I even sound racist or something-I assure you I'm just trying to think of different ways to think about it, and I guess trying to play "devil's advocate" for various thoughts. I've actually enjoyed the occasion to do some of this historical research.


----------



## Brock

Angelwing said:


> Indeed it was used intentionally in some cases, but check this out; a professor fabricated and falsified "sources" and "accounts" regarding intentional use of infection against natives in 1837: Did the U.S. Army Distribute Smallpox Blankets to Indians? Fabrication and Falsification in Ward Churchill's Genocide Rhetoric
> 
> Further: Is it true the Indians were intentionally wrapped in blankets that had been infected by chicken pox in order to kill them? | California Missions Resource Center
> 
> Given that the last source you linked me to said that the smallpox blankets WERE used on the plains Indians (which the professor made up), I'm skeptical of it. However I do believe it's true that the British, to put down Pontiac's Rebellion, did distribute smallpox blankets.
> 
> In any case I know we can both agree that many millions of Native Americans did die when the white man settled more permanently in the Americas, and I know we both acknowledge that there was some horrible things likely on BOTH sides.
> 
> I gotta wonder though-the Nazi genocide was driven by nothing but pure hate, but I wonder how much of that was actually involved with the conflicts against Indians. The way I see it, the Jews, for example, were not a sovereign nation-there was no declaration of war the Nazis could have made on them in order to reap benefits by defeating the opponent. The "benefit" (in their eyes) was revenge for them supposedly doomig Germany, and creating the master race.
> 
> On the other hand, the Indians were structured as nations and confederations, so fighting them, one might argue, is theoretically not genocide because it was more of an actual sovereignty vs sovereignty. One (Europeans) invades essentially, and the other (natives) defend their turf naturally. Of course it doesn't excuse the killing of non-combatant Indians like women and children really, but there is a difference to be considered.
> 
> I only brought that up because I thought it was a valid point to ponder, and that I hadn't thought of before. I know I probably sound like I'm trying to deny atrocities against Native Americans, and maybe I even sound racist or something-I assure you I'm just trying to think of different ways to think about it, and I guess trying to play "devil's advocate" for various thoughts. I've actually enjoyed the occasion to do some of this historical research.



Genocide: The deliberate and systematic extermination of a national, racial, political, or cultural group.  

I think that the act itself constitutes genocide, regardless of how or why it's done.  Whether we kill a large amount of people within a race or culture because we hate them or we kill them in war because we want their land, should really make no difference.

If a large group of people come on to my land and attempt to take my home and property by force, and my family and I are killed trying to defend it, are we fallen soldiers or have we been murdered?  Tough question. 

I've enjoyed the research as well.

I've began to read _American Holocaust_ by David E. Stannard.


----------



## Angelwing

I'd say that's pretty much the definition of genocide. However PERSONALLY, when I would think of the word "genocide" I would start thinking of Nazi death camps and such, "ethnic cleansing" in Yugoslavia, Mao's killings, etc-I never considered the World Wars, for example, and deaths of soldiers/combatants in them to be genocide. At least in the same sense as those examples I just gave. However, for example, 15-20 million Russian/Soviet civilians were killed in WWII, and another 9-14 million military deaths-and millions of those were starved to death or executed by the Germans. I'd say that those killed by bullets, bombs, shells, etc in the heat of battle (or that die because of wounds sustained shortly after) couldn't be counted in the same category as defenseless, unthreatening prisoners of war when talking about genocide. I'd say those prisoners killed would count along with civilians targeted/killed by Germans, as victims of genocide. Though I'm sure this might be hard to define, numbers-wise. 


I remember a quote from a fav movie and book of mine, Black Hawk Down. It's a true story set in Mogadishu, Somalia, 1991. There's been horrible civil war going on leading to widespread poverty and hunger. Warlords rise to try to take control of the situation, food and supplies from the UN, and use the huger as a weapon against fellow Somalis. A US force, dedicated to removing the biggest warlord (Aidid) captures an assistant of him and US General Garrison is interviewing him. The man says "This is our war-our civil war. Not yours." Garrison replies "300,000 dead and counting. That's not a civil war, Mr. Atto. That's genocide." 

I dunno, I wonder if our American Civil War could be considered genocide. I'd say not, personally, because there were other motives. As in, it's not like the South said "we're gonna kill all y'll just because yer a Yankee boy" and the North didn't exactly decide "we need to kill everyone in the South because they're Southern." No-the main reasons mass killing happened was because of fighting over strategic and tactical objectives. 

Now getting to something like Vietnam, or even Somalia, it could get a little hairy. The enemies in both cases weren't always clearly defined, and in numerous cases in Mogadishu for example, it's recorded that Aidid's militiamen might get killed and then sometime later some other person would come by and take their weapon, making them look unarmed. If it happens a lot, it could look like genocide, or be construed as intention to do so. I remember a bizarre account in Black Hawk Down where a US Ranger killed a militiaman who was shooting at them, then in the same firefight, a Somali woman started for the gun. The Ranger had his weapon aimed at the woman, knowing her intent. When she picked up the gun, he shot her.


----------



## Lewdog

I just learned there is an island off the coast of Brazil called, "Ilha de Queimada Grande," and it is inhabited with the Golden Lancehead Snake, which is a member of the viper family.  It has one of the strongest, fastest toxins of all the snakes in the world:




> *Venom[edit|edit source]*
> 
> Because _B. insularis_ is only found in an area uninhabited by humans, there has never been an official report of a human being bitten by one, but other lanceheads are responsible for more human morbidity and deaths than any other group of snakes in either North or South America.[SUP][2][/SUP] Ludwig Trutnau reports four human envenomations, three of which were fatal. The mortality rate for lancehead envenomations is 0.5–3% if the patient receives treatment and 7% if the patient does not receive treatment.[SUP][2][/SUP] The effects of envenomations by lanceheads include swelling, local pain, nausea and vomiting, blood blisters, bruising, blood in the vomit and urine, intestinal bleeding, kidney failure, hemorrhage in the brain and severe necrosis of muscular tissue.[SUP][6][/SUP] Chemical analysis of the venom of _B. insularis_ suggests that it is five times as potent as that of _B. jararaca_ and is the fastest acting venom in the genus _Bothrops_.[SUP][4][/SUP]



Bothrops insularis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The island is only 110 acres of uninhabited land, yet depending to whom you listen to, is home to one-five Golden Lancehead Snakes per square METER.  That's somewhere between 430,000 to 2,150,000 death traps on that island alone.


----------



## Blade

Angelwing said:


> I'd say that those killed by bullets, bombs, shells, etc in the heat of battle (or that die because of wounds sustained shortly after) couldn't be counted in the same category as defenseless, unthreatening prisoners of war when talking about genocide. I'd say those prisoners killed would count along with civilians targeted/killed by Germans, as victims of genocide. Though I'm sure this might be hard to define, numbers-wise.
> 
> .


I think that definition works for the most part although getting a number definition on the grey areas would be pretty well impossible due to the extensive social breakdown that is characteristic of these sorts of situations. The death toll for gypsies is almost entirely speculation as no reliable population numbers would be recorded in the first place. Migrations and displacements add a chaotic and unmeasurable factor to any final tally.



			
				Lewdog said:
			
		

> The island is only 110 acres of uninhabited land, yet depending to whom you listen to, is home to one-five Golden Lancehead Snakes per square METER. That's somewhere between 430,000 to 2,150,000 death traps on that island alone.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> " There are no mammals native to the island Queimada Grande"



Wonder how that could be.:icon_bounce:


----------



## Lewdog

The snakes are reptiles and not mammals, and their main source of food is birds.



> [h=3]Prey[edit][/h]The golden lancehead’s diet consists mostly of perching birds.[SUP][5][/SUP] However, they have been reported to eat lizards, other snakes, and even resort to cannibalism.[SUP][4][/SUP] Newborn and juvenile golden lanceheads prey primarily upon invertebrates.[SUP][10][/SUP]


----------



## OurJud

That we Brits are not designed for temperatures in excess of 30°


----------



## PiP

OurJud said:


> That we Brits are not designed for temperatures in excess of 30°



Hi Jud,

I know what you mean  I was really ill last week due to the heat here in Portugal. It was so hot my eyeballs were melting in their sockets! You are certainly having some great weather in the UK at the moment 

What did I learn? :scratch:

You need to drink plenty of fluids other than wine and coffee 

PiP


----------



## Lewdog

I just learned from the "Big Bang Theory" that a group of cats is called a Clowder or a Glaring...wow who came up with this stuff?


----------



## Circadian

Today I learned how monkey picked oolong is harvested.


----------



## OurJud

pigletinportugal said:


> What did I learn? :scratch:
> 
> You need to drink plenty of fluids other than wine and coffee
> 
> PiP



That's true enough PiP, but I'm not sure I can take any more fluids on board :dread:


----------



## Pandora

when someone is lost sometimes they are forced to be found


----------



## BryanJ62

I learned that my 10 year old daughter (soon to be 11 she'll remind you) says _Whatever_ at least 101 times a day.


----------



## escorial

Ravens/Crows will hunt together,recognise human faces an some scientist believe they communicate with a language...always respect a raven/crow.


----------



## Angelwing

escorial said:


> Ravens/Crows will hunt together,recognise human faces an some scientist believe they communicate with a language...always respect a raven/crow.



A raven was quite literally begging for my food, while sitting on a post just a few feet away, while at a National Park some years ago. 

I learned that Gatorade used to be made in glass bottles, in the 80s or so. Then switched to various plastic bottles.


----------



## escorial

Did you feed the Raven...the only bird that will hunt/kill together.


----------



## Lewdog

escorial said:


> Did you feed the Raven...the only bird that will hunt/kill together.



Did you know a flock of crows is called a murder?  Other common names for a crow is a blackbird (not the SR-71 jet), rook, or magpie.  Of course they hunt together, haven't you seen the cartoon of Heckle and Jeckle?

[video=youtube;8LrElltTkKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LrElltTkKw[/video]


----------



## squidtender

Having a yardsale is too much work . . . bed at midnight, up at five so I can sell the crap I don't want to people who probably don't need it . . . 

BTW, I'm having a yardsale. Everyone should come!


----------



## Pluralized

I'm there dude!

I recently learned that I have too much crap, and that yard sales are aggravating ways to spend a Saturday. Fifty carloads o' folk, only $42 revenue generated. Lightened the load, though. 

Good luck with 'er man!


----------



## Gargh

I learned today that I don't understand physics as well as I thought I did, and that a tree on your foot hurts a lot!


----------



## BryanJ62

I learned if I do not apply the breaks when driving through our Safeway parking lot I can easily run over a dozen people who are to stupid to pay attention to on-coming traffic.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I _think_ I just learned that BryanJ62 is a serial killer.


----------



## Blade

Bruno Spatola said:


> I _think_ I just learned that BryanJ62 is a serial killer.


Or a morbid observer of human nature.:-k



> About 85% of the tea drunk in the U.S. is iced tea.



I would have thought that the rate would be higher than in other countries but this rate really surprised me. A very clear domination of the market.:nightmare:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

That thunder makes me feel primal. We're getting some amazing sounds in the London sky right now. Wow.


----------



## Blade

Good news for writers, I suppose. Jane Austin is going to have her picture on the UK 10 Pound note as of 2017.

BBC News - Jane Austen to be face of the Bank of England Â£10 note


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Would've been good to have Florence Nightingale on a note again, but Jane Austin is an interesting choice. She's certainly influential enough. Rosa Parks would be really cool, but she's not English so. . . Put her on one of the dollar bills! 

I'd have liked some suffragettes on the other side of Jane Austin. Girl power, man.


----------



## Angelwing

I unfortunately had to learn almost all day it seemed, first hand, how much food poisioning sucks. At least I'm fairly sure it was something I ate. I became a frequent flyer with Porcelin Airlines...


----------



## bookmasta

I learned that flies have two compound eyes with over 4,000 individual lenses.


----------



## BreakingMyself

Today I learned that the .75 mile stroll I take to work every morning, is quickly turned into a 2.25 mile jog, when I forget my keys.


----------



## justanothernickname

I have learned that I do not have enough posts to allow me an avatar...and until I have an avatar, I cannot do an introduction. Tis the follies of life.


----------



## BreakingMyself

justanothernickname said:


> until I have an avatar, I cannot do an introduction. Tis the follies of life.



Sure you can post an introduction, you wouldn't need an avatar to do so.


----------



## escorial

Living in fantasy is easier then reality


----------



## justanothernickname

BreakingMyself said:


> Sure you can post an introduction, you wouldn't need an avatar to do so.



Thanks but...I will need an avatar to do my intro....its special to me


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> Living in fantasy is easier then reality


A short term view escorial.


----------



## Sparktheunknown

That you can read Russian news in English online.


----------



## escorial

In the sauna today..some random guy telling me that he just come back from Amsterdam with £700 worth of skunk crammed into his pumps..me feet were killing me..he seid...


----------



## justanothernickname

I've learned that in order to properly recharge the air conditioning in your vehicle.....you should of schooled up on it.............just sayin


----------



## OurJud

Nothing, which just goes to prove what a ridiculous saying "You learn something ever day" is.


----------



## Brock

OurJud said:


> Nothing, which just goes to prove what a ridiculous saying "You learn something ever day" is.



Today, I learned that if I'm staring at a wall all day with my fingers stuck in my ears, new knowledge won't miraculously seep into my brain.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Unless the wall falls on you; then you'd learn not to sit in front of walls all day. 

Even realizing you haven't learned anything one day is learning, because you've learned it. . .


----------



## OurJud

Brock said:


> Today, I learned that if I'm staring at a wall all day with my fingers stuck in my ears, new knowledge won't miraculously seep into my brain.



I've been out and about all day - quite productive as it happens - but I didn't learn anything.


----------



## Brock

OurJud said:


> I've been out and about all day - quite productive as it happens - but I didn't learn anything.



I jumped in the ocean today and didn't get one drop of water on me.  :scratch:


----------



## Angelwing

TIL that bland Thai food isn't nearly as good as spicy Thai food.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that I've been confusing Jackson Pollock and Sydney Pollack for years.


----------



## Govinda

That as wrong as social rules, ideals and mores may say it is, letting someone know _exactly_ what you've been thinking about them can be _really_ cathartic.


----------



## squidtender

That Cayenne pills really do work for inflammation . . . my knee feels great. Haven't taken any ibuprofen in weeks


----------



## WechtleinUns

I learned how to calculate the centripetal force of an object. I then learned that this is completely unnecessary, as the gravitational force as calculated by the inverse square law is always calculated using the gravitational constant.

I then learned that I actually do need to calculate centripetal force when simulating solar bodies, as non-orthagonal vector forces are factored into the objects velocity relative to the radius of curvature, and are an important part in calculating elliptical orbits.

Hmm...


----------



## Angelwing

I learned that my phone's battery seems to go down quick but seems to recharge quick.


----------



## Pandora

Last evening, as the sun was setting, I experienced an Actias Luna Moth. 
It dazzled me. I was sipping red wine in the hot tub and it fluttered gently, slowly just a few feet from me. 
A lovely pale light green. So fragile. So heavenly the movement. The size of my palm, even larger.
I read more about it today. They live just one week and have no mouths to eat,
 their sole purpose is to reproduce. 
Something so incredibly beautiful should live a little longer. I wonder if I will see it again, 
I long to live that moment again, so very special.


----------



## escorial

Pandora said:


> Last evening, as the sun was setting, I experienced an Actias Luna Moth.
> It dazzled me. I was sipping red wine in the hot tub and it fluttered gently, slowly just a few feet from me.
> A lovely pale light green. So fragile. So heavenly the movement. The size of my palm, even larger.
> I read more about it today. They live just one week and have no mouths to eat,
> their sole purpose is to reproduce.
> Something so incredibly beautiful should live a little longer. I wonder if I will see it again, that totally rocks...
> I long to live that moment again, so very special.



WOW!


----------



## Gumby

Went to the bank today. Impulsively, I decided to turn in and get a burger, on the way home. I immediately heard the rear tire doing that awful _'thump, thump, thump'_. Yep, I had picked up a huge bolt in the turn lane. My lesson... not all impulsive burger cravings should be heeded.


----------



## Myers

I learned not accept a challenge to see if you can do a plank longer than someone else. Three days later and my stomach muscles still hurt.


----------



## bookmasta

Blood flow dictates healing time to a certain injury.


----------



## Brock

I have learned that things that happen gradually over time can be much more dangerous and damaging than things that occur instantly.


----------



## Lewdog

I learned that if you stare at the sun long enough, you can't see it anymore.  Then again, you can't see anything anymore.  Don't try this at home, yours or mine.


----------



## ppsage

> They live just one week and have no mouths to eat, their sole purpose is to reproduce.


The organism of which the Luna Moth is the final metamorphosis lives about twelve weeks unless it's a fall brood which then overwinters in a state of reduced metabolic activity. This is doing pretty good for a bug. During their lifespan, they are reborn into five radically different bodies and experience life from enormously differing perspectives. This is something few organisms get to do, certainly not humans.


----------



## Myers

Brock said:


> I have learned that things that happen gradually over time can be much more dangerous and damaging than things that occur instantly.



Like the old frog in the boiling water story.


----------



## Angelwing

I learned that Oysters don't taste bad.


----------



## Gumby

ppsage said:


> The organism of which the Luna Moth is the final metamorphosis lives about twelve weeks unless it's a fall brood which then overwinters in a state of reduced metabolic activity. This is doing pretty good for a bug. During their lifespan, they are reborn into five radically different bodies and experience life from enormously differing perspectives. This is something few organisms get to do, certainly not humans.



This^ how interesting and awesome.


----------



## PiP

Toddlers and sticky chocolate biscuits are not a good combination. ](*,)

Although I had 5 minutes peace and quiet on the PC while Oliver ate the biscuit, it will probably take me at least 10 minutes cleaning up piggy chocolate fingers, face and clothes before I even attempt to remove greasy marks from the patio doors and furniture. *sigh*


----------



## escorial

I lose more then I find.


----------



## Blade

escorial said:


> I lose more then I find.



:crushed: You will have to spend more time going through other people's drawers. There is no profit in just licking your wounds.](*,)


----------



## escorial

ha...is there a double entandre going on there..ha


----------



## popsprocket

pigletinportugal said:


> Toddlers and sticky chocolate biscuits are not a good combination. ](*,)
> 
> Although I had 5 minutes peace and quiet on the PC while Oliver ate the biscuit, it will probably take me at least 10 minutes cleaning up piggy chocolate fingers, face and clothes before I even attempt to remove greasy marks from the patio doors and furniture. *sigh*



Sounds like a business idea!

Develop a chew toy for toddlers


----------



## WechtleinUns

Pie are round, apparently... 

Although that chew toy sounds like a good idea, actually.


----------



## PiP

What else have I learned? Hmmm ... toddlers are devious and are always one step ahead of the game. 



popsprocket said:


> Sounds like a business idea!
> 
> Develop a chew toy for toddlers



A flavoured chew toy, so they can have the taste without the mess. Sounds like a winner!


----------



## popsprocket

Today I have finally learned that it's much harder to write a sarcastic character than I'd thought.

I'm a sarcastic person, it shouldn't be this difficult!


----------



## Staff Deployment

I learned . . . uh . . . I learned this thing:




So . . . households spend on goods, and the resulting cash goes to firms. Firms give money to "Factors" (e.g. labour, management) in the form of income for households. In return, households receive goods from the Goods Market while producing factors for the Factor Market, while firms receive factors from the Factor Market and produce goods for the Goods Market.

While this goes on, households save up money which is then transferred to the Financial Market. Firms then blatantly steal all that money because "screw households, man". Firms also put "investment expenditure" into the Goods Market which nets them "Capital Goods" (non-financial assets that facilitate the production of other goods).

_So Simple_[SUP]tm[/SUP][SUB]©[/SUB]


----------



## Gargh

^Ugh^. It's all so much *word that would need to be moderated*... I'll go with 'rubbish'. You're missing the giant circle that goes round the whole thing as a national model and all the little arrows running off to countries with cheaper labour and slightly-less-greedy and/or -ethical corporations. 

I learned today that the tiniest grain of belief I still had that marketing has any place in society had finally run out. 

Oh, and I like the flavoured chew for children idea. I got my puppies at the same time as one of my colleagues had her baby boy - we've never had so much in common to talk about!


----------



## Staff Deployment

Gargh said:


> slightly less . . . ethical corporations.



Impossible!

No, marketing has a place in society. You're only thinking of the worst parts (advertisements, salesmen), which statistically are in fact the _least effective_ and _most expensive_ for companies to implement. And yet somehow they persist out of . . . tradition? Single-minded incompetence?


----------



## Kevin

Where's they line from the 'firms' to the households in the form of income (pay to employees)?


----------



## Lewdog

I've learned that I have even less faith in humanity than I had before this past week, and despite what anyone tells you, your fate always lies in the hands of someone else.


----------



## Angelwing

I learned how to fish for crab


----------



## Shadoe

I've learned that there must be some kind of security clearance required before they will tell you thenpropernwaynto format drawing objects when inserting them into MS Word using code. And I do not have that clearance level.


----------



## Brock

I learned to never fry bacon with my shirt off.


----------



## popsprocket

I've learned that it's really difficult to investigate making your own WordPress theme when you don't have internet access on your desktop computer.

As much as I love my laptop, it couldn't handle image processing when it was brand new, let alone six years later. Ol' faithful netbook has gotten a bit slow lately.


----------



## squidtender

That I'm REALLY ill-equipped for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## popsprocket

squidtender said:


> That I'm REALLY ill-equipped for the zombie apocalypse.



Welcome to Australia where it's monstrously not worth the trouble to own a gun if you don't have any use for it other than recreational.

Australian's gon' die when the zombies attack.

I have a recurve bow from when I was about 11. The draw weight is abysmal. I just have to pray that I'm up against no more than six soft-skinned zombies.


----------



## Lewdog

popsprocket said:


> Welcome to Australia where it's monstrously not worth the trouble to own a gun if you don't have any use for it other than recreational.
> 
> Australian's gon' die when the zombies attack.
> 
> I have a recurve bow from when I was about 11. The draw weight is abysmal. I just have to pray that I'm up against no more than six soft-skinned zombies.



Everyone knows that vinyl records are the best weapons against zombies...


----------



## popsprocket

There's about 40kg of them somewhere around here!


----------



## squidtender

I got a shotgun and a chainsaw. I'm going in Evil dead style . . . but, the power went out today and I had no candles, only enough batteries to turn on the radio or the flashlight, but not both . . . I need a bug-out bag.


----------



## Lewdog

If you want to stop the zombies, all you need is a statistics book.

Surviving a Zombie Apocalypse: Just Do the Math


----------



## popsprocket

Yes! You're right, heavy, blunt objects like a statistics book would work well.


----------



## Brock

My plan for the zombie apocalypse is different.  I paid this dude at Universal Studios a hefty sum to make me the most realistic zombie getup you'll ever see.  I'm not going to fight them; I'm going to join them until they eat all the humans (except me) and eventually starve to death.  I'll be the "zombie" that moans and walks slowly with a limp.  Please don't shoot me.


----------



## escorial

oposotie were I live is farmers fields and this morning a hedgehog was crossing the road...It's a busy road so I stood and watched it walk looking for oncoming traffic..when a car appeared I was unsure how to pick it up so I stood in the road with it..when the car reached us he beeped his horn so I pointed down..he looked and I think he sied ,"so what."..when he reached the curb I nudged the hedgehog up with my foot and the car passed with another word or two...6 months ago I would have took this guy on and joined in with insults ect..but the hedgehog was ok and I was calm after it all..nice feeling.


----------



## OurJud

That I don't fully understand the workings and use of pluperfect tense.


----------



## Lewdog

I learned clove oil is a good way to kill an exposed nerve in a tooth.  Unfortunately I don't have any, and my tooth won't let me sleep!


----------



## Gargh

That I should never write notes for a story in made-up short hand... what on earth does '2nd person FF' mean?!!? (N.B. It does _not _stand for Fan Fiction in this instance - I can't _believe _you thought that.)


----------



## squidtender

Drywall dust makes me choke . . . I learned that I hate home improvement


----------



## squidtender

That having the complete works of Terry Durbin is pretty cool . . .


----------



## Accentuated atmosphere

Today  I learnt that  Tunnock's tea cakes are tastier than wagon wheels. What, you wanted more? I don't learn very many things. Sue me :|


----------



## BreakingMyself

I learned that hopping through the dark house at 1AM, repeatedly yelling "unclean!" is not the best way to deal with suddenly popping a slug beneath your foot. 

It sure was entertaining for the missus though. >.<


----------



## Myers

squidtender said:


> That having the complete works of Terry Durbin is pretty cool . . .



I like how you arranged them among all those "smart" books! 

And this doesn't officially qualify because it was yesterday, but I learned I should pay more attention when I'm using cleaning products. I sprayed most of the bathtub with carpet cleaner instead of "Scrubbing Bubbles."


----------



## OurJud

That the guy who played the young Agent Kay (Tommie Lee Jones) in _MiB3,_ is the same guy who played Mikey's older brother is _The Goonies._


----------



## Lewdog

I learned something very ironic today, that one of the two men who founded the NRA (National Rifle Association) was named_ Church_​ (the other was Wingate).


----------



## Angelwing

OurJud said:


> That the guy who played the young Agent Kay (Tommie Lee Jones) in _MiB3,_ is the same guy who played Mikey's older brother is _The Goonies._



Tommy Lee Jones also played the Air Traffic Control Tower boss in Die Hard 2, and a US Marshal in Fugitive. 

I learned that I missed listening to Pandora while surfing the interwebz (that's why I'm listening to it now!)


----------



## SarahStrange

I learned that if I leave a laundry basket on the floor my dog will steal all the socks out of it. I also learned that if I try to chase her to try to get it back, she will stop, look at me, smile (I kid you not), and swallow the sock whole in one gulp. I have no matching pairs now. NONE.  :beaten:


----------



## Pishwi

He actually meant Josh Brolin. Tommy Lee Jones plays the older Agent K, and I'm pretty sure he's not in Die Hard 2, I just checked.
But damn I love that film.


----------



## Lewdog

Yes Josh Brolin also played George W. Bush in the movie _W, _Jonah Hex in...(drum roll) _Jonah Hex_, and the crooked cop in _American Gangster_.  He's had quite a few good roles.


----------



## Kelson

I just learned that Peter Capaldi is the new Doctor which is fine by me but my daughters are furious! LOL Live: Peter Capaldi is new Doctor Who BBC announce - Mirror Online

Kelson


----------



## Gargh

Kelson said:


> I just learned that Peter Capaldi is the new Doctor which is fine by me but my daughters are furious! LOL Live: Peter Capaldi is new Doctor Who BBC announce - Mirror Online
> 
> Kelson



That'll teach me to read the activity stream! I was going to go and watch that later :roll:


----------



## Staff Deployment

1) Learned that if I get up at 6am to catch a bus by 7:10, I will inexplicably be ready to go by 6:10, leaving me an entire hour I could have slept longer.

2) From reading two posts up in this thread, I have determined that the new Doctor Who is now some random old guy who looks like a naked mole rat.


----------



## Angelwing

Pishwi said:


> He actually meant Josh Brolin. Tommy Lee Jones plays the older Agent K, and I'm pretty sure he's not in Die Hard 2, I just checked.
> But damn I love that film.



Oh, my bad! haha


----------



## philistine

I learned just why Ernst Lubitsch was known as having the 'Lubitsch touch'.


----------



## WechtleinUns

Today I learned about pokemon anthros.

Disturbing.


----------



## Tiamat

I learned that a male cat who is neutered is still capable of mating with a female in heat.  It was a very loud, somewhat disturbing lesson.


----------



## helium

I learned [video=youtube;Cye-1RP5jso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cye-1RP5jso[/video]


----------



## bookmasta

Tiamat said:


> I learned that a male cat who is neutered is still capable of mating with a female in heat.  It was a very loud, somewhat disturbing lesson.



I will never look at male neutered cats the same way again.


----------



## jedw31

Brock said:


> I love to learn.  Although my head is primarily filled with useless, odd-ball facts, I'm still hungry for more.  I like to learn something every day.
> 
> Today, I learned that our solar system will end in approximately 5 billion years when our sun runs out of fuel, becomes a Red Giant (before becoming a white dwarf) and sucks in the inner planets, including Earth.
> 
> *FIVE billion years before our planet crashes and burns? Oh Thank God, I thought it was only four billion years !! (breathing a sigh of relief...)*


----------



## Lewdog

Did you know that the largest species of cats (lions, tigers, panthers, etc.) are separated into two groups.  Believe it or not they are divided between those that can purr, and those that can roar.


----------



## JEvershen

I learned that Mayor Boris Johnson gifted baby Prince George a tricycle, Prime minister David Cameron gifted books (good books but books) but the only useful gift to the new family was the giant bag of coffee apparently given by Liberal Democrat leader Nick Clegg and his wife Miriam to help with the parents sleepless nights. (Not for the baby!)


----------



## Myers

That reminds me; we've been watching the import, _Call the Midwife_. I love how they shoo the father out of the room before the birth. They just go outside and smoke a cigarette until it's all over. Man, those were the days.


----------



## Angelwing

I learned that in old war movies, those artillery shells making the "peeeeew" sort of sound before hitting the ground right near characters is a DARNED LIE (Go figure-it's Hollywood)! 

In reality, you would only hear them if they came overhead, and therefore would pose no threat to you most likely, exploding well behind (or in front if you're a forward operator) you.


----------



## Greimour

I learned that I have things in common with Bookmasta regarding writing.

Does that count as what I learned today?


----------



## bookmasta

Greimour said:


> I learned that I have things in common with Bookmasta regarding writing.
> 
> Does that count as what I learned today?



Great minds think alike.


----------



## philistine

bookmasta said:


> Great minds think alike.



When great minds think alike, one can guarantee they're not that great.

I'm just yanking yer chains. :excitement:

I learnt today that many Portuguese words are precisely the same as many Italian words. I have some Brazilian friends on Facebook, and oftentimes can get the jist of what they're saying before hitting the 'translate' button. The same thing happens between the German and Dutch languages, and vice versa.


----------



## Lewdog

philistine said:


> When great minds think alike, one can guarantee they're not that great.
> 
> I'm just yanking yer chains. :excitement:
> 
> I learnt today that many Portuguese words are precisely the same as many Italian words. I have some Brazilian friends on Facebook, and oftentimes can get the jist of what they're saying before hitting the 'translate' button. The same thing happens between the German and Dutch languages, and vice versa.



I learned this forum needs a translate bull pucky button.

:cookie:


----------



## Epic Myth

I learned a couple of things:

1. Shooting with an M4 rifle is different from an M16A4 service rifle.

2. I can wipe out off my long board and get up without issue, other than some scrapes and bruises.

3. Pandora is awesome.

4. Cereal and milk makes the Monday morning worth it.


----------



## Epic Myth

Angelwing said:


> I learned that in old war movies, those artillery shells making the "peeeeew" sort of sound before hitting the ground right near characters is a DARNED LIE (Go figure-it's Hollywood)!
> 
> In reality, you would only hear them if they came overhead, and therefore would pose no threat to you most likely, exploding well behind (or in front if you're a forward operator) you.



It's Forward Observer actually. If you are a mile away from the impact zone, the sound takes about 2-3 seconds before it actually reaches you. 

You'll see the explosion, which isn't that cool, mostly smoke and dirt, and then feel and hear the explosion 2-3 seconds afterward. The 155 mm High Explosive round used in today's howitzers still have that "peeeeeeeeew" sort of sound though. 

It's more impressive to be right by the baby when the artillery men send it skyward.


----------



## Olly Buckle

philistine said:


> I have some Brazilian friends on Facebook, and oftentimes can get the jist of what they're saying before hitting the 'translate' button. The same thing happens between the German and Dutch languages, and vice versa.


I have a Japanese friend, I have tried the translation button on his Japanese conversations, they are mostly really random.


----------



## OurJud

That bicycle shops will try and sting cyclists in exactly the same way garages will sting motorists.

I had a blow out on my back tire and telephoned my local bike shop to see how much it would cost for him to supply and fit a new inner tube. He told me £10, which I considered worth it just for the lack of hassle and the fact that I can never get my gears set properly if I take the back wheel off. So I took it in and he said come back in about an hour.

Fifty minutes later I phoned to see if it was ready. He said it was, but that things were a little more complicated as he'd found a three inch tear in the wall of my tire, and that the price was now £25 as he'd had to replace that too.

I paid up for a number of reasons: One, when I asked him why he hadn't phoned me to tell me this before doing it, he said he had tried, but the number I gave him was wrong (this was correct - I'd got the first three digits wrong). Two, he showed me the tear in the tire, and it didn't look manufactured. And three, he offered to take the new tire off, put the old one back on and charge me £10 as originally agreed.

I figured from this that he was probably on the level, but it still hurt. 'Being stung' is a very apt description for this sort of thing.

We live and learn.


----------



## Lewdog

I learned today that OurJud doesn't even know his own phone number.

:coffeescreen:


----------



## OurJud

I don't need to know it, I never phone me.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

That I'm lazy. But I think I've already learned that a long time ago and have been trying to un-learn it ever since.


----------



## OurJud

TheFuhrer02 said:


> That I'm lazy.



I've never needed to learn this, as I've known it as fact for most of my life (that I am lazy too, not that TheFuhrer01 is lazy)

Speaking of which, anyone care to explain the difference between lazy and bone idle?


----------



## OurJud

That I used the American spelling for 'tyre' in my earlier post about being stung by a bicycle repair shop, without even thinking about it.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

OurJud said:


> That bicycle shops will try and sting cyclists in exactly the same way garages will sting motorists.
> 
> I had a blow out on my back tire and telephoned my local bike shop to see how much it would cost for him to supply and fit a new inner tube. He told me £10, which I considered worth it just for the lack of hassle and the fact that I can never get my gears set properly if I take the back wheel off. So I took it in and he said come back in about an hour.
> 
> Fifty minutes later I phoned to see if it was ready. He said it was, but that things were a little more complicated as he'd found a three inch tear in the wall of my tire, and that the price was now £25 as he'd had to replace that too.
> 
> I paid up for a number of reasons: One, when I asked him why he hadn't phoned me to tell me this before doing it, he said he had tried, but the number I gave him was wrong (this was correct - I'd got the first three digits wrong). Two, he showed me the tear in the tire, and it didn't look manufactured. And three, he offered to take the new tire off, put the old one back on and charge me £10 as originally agreed.
> 
> I figured from this that he was probably on the level, but it still hurt. 'Being stung' is a very apt description for this sort of thing.
> 
> We live and learn.


Don't think this qualifies as being stung. You couldn't have ridden on a tire with a three-inch tear in it; you'd just blow out the new tube.


----------



## OurJud

lasm said:


> Don't think this qualifies as being stung. You couldn't have ridden on a tire with a three-inch tear in it; you'd just blow out the new tube.



True enough, lasm, but the question is, was that tear there before I took it in for repair? As I say, he showed it to me and it did appear to have perished rather than look like he'd taken a knife to it, but my first thought when he told me about it over the phone was that he'd put the tear in himslef to up his bill.

On reflection, though, I'm happy he was on the level, as my tube did blow out (went with a huge bang) and he said that the slit in the tyre will have caused this because bike tyres don't usually blow so violently under normal circumstances.


----------



## Lewdog

I had an appointment with the chiropractor today, and I learned my back is screwed up even more than I thought.  He had to pop three of my top vertebrae back into place and my hips was locked up out of place.  He didn't even get to my bulging and herniated discs today...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned 108 capitals of the world by heart. I'm trying to learn the remaining, less ubiquitous 100 or so. I'm sick of hearing about countries and places within them I've never heard of.


----------



## ppsage

I learned today that Australia reports cricket scores backwards: 5 for 256 instead of 256 for 5.


----------



## Olly Buckle

That there is no NYPD choir, I had always wondered why they would sing 'Galway Bay', especially at Christmas, but I had seen them in the video!


----------



## Jon M

Cats have a third eyelid.


----------



## bookmasta

If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months, and 6 days, you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee.


----------



## escorial

nothing


----------



## Blade

The special flavour of Earl Grey tea is from an extract of Bergamot orange grown in Italy.


----------



## Citizen

I learned that I learned nothing about underwater yodelling and that Aardvarks do not taste like chicken.

Citizen


----------



## Olly Buckle

bookmasta said:


> If you yelled for 8 years, 7 months, and 6 days, you would have produced enough sound energy to heat one cup of coffee.



That sort of depends on how big the cup is, how loud you can yell and how hot you like your coffee. Too many variables to be that precise.


----------



## Gavrushka

Never trust a book review that is written by the author, or his accomplices, umm I mean acquaintances.


----------



## Morkonan

Here's something worth mentioning, but I didn't learn it today. (I did discuss it at length with someone, last night, though.)

Avoid reading collaborative works that consist of a well regarded author paired with someone you've never heard of...

I can't stand publisher foisting off their supposed rising star authors by riding on the coattails of an established one.


----------



## Douglas

I have learned that some questions have no definitive answer.

For example, 
- Where do birds go to die? (How come our roof-tops are not littered with dead birds?)
- How can a butterfly fly into the wind and make progress against it?


----------



## Staff Deployment

Below trees, and 10th-grade level physics?


----------



## Douglas

Staff Deployment said:


> Below trees, and 10th-grade level physics?



Well now I have learned something today.

Thanking you kindly,
Douglas


----------



## Potty

Staff Deployment said:


> 10th-grade level physics?



Ah yes, I believe in magic also.


----------



## Gavrushka

Cats fart if you surprise them.


----------



## PiP

When working on a PC in a busy cafe avoid eye contact with other customers if you want peace and quiet


----------



## Lewdog

I learned that Romans used to use lead to flavor their food because it has somewhat of a sweet taste.  It made several members of royalty sterile.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Birds are small and disintegrate quickly, someone did a study of how many were killed in England on roads each year, I can't remember the number, but it was six figures. It is only if you walk and look carefully you see the bodies though.



Douglas said:


> I have learned that some questions have no definitive answer.
> 
> For example,
> - Where do birds go to die? (How come our roof-tops are not littered with dead birds?)
> - How can a butterfly fly into the wind and make progress against it?


----------



## Pandora

Douglas said:


> I have learned that some questions have no definitive answer.
> 
> For example,
> - Where do birds go to die? (How come our roof-tops are not littered with dead birds?)
> - How can a butterfly fly into the wind and make progress against it?


I feed the birds in my backyard, they are my friends. I have many that stay year round, they do not migrate,
my home is their home, generations of them. I often wondered the same because it would be rare to find a dead bird.
 I think thoughtfully they go out of sight to a favorite bush as not to upset the younger birds and their mistress.
Many birds take a mate for life, I like that.


----------



## escorial

Gavrushka said:


> Cats fart if you surprise them.




ha,ha


----------



## Morkonan

I have learned that conducting online overseas transactions sucks and every company that facilitates such transactions should have a satellite office no more than a five-minute drive from wherever I am at the moment.


----------



## Potty

I learned that Mork has rage issues.


----------



## dale

i learned that when you decide to walk all the way to the liquor store in subzero wind chill, it might be a good idea to make sure
you bring your wallet.


----------



## MaggieMoo

I've learnt that keeping fit isn't all, that it's cut out to be!!! Blah!


----------



## Blade

MaggieMoo said:


> I've learnt that keeping fit isn't all, that it's cut out to be!!! Blah!



As in 'fit for what'?:moody:


----------



## MaggieMoo

Blade said:


> As in 'fit for what'?:moody:



 For life


----------



## ppsage

That Long Island (New York, U. S. A.) is a terminal moraine from the last glacial maximum.


----------



## BryanJ62

*If you shoot a deer in Eugene, Oregon they will revive it. If you shoot a deer in nearby Springfield they will break out the briquettes.*


----------



## thepancreas11

We are closer in time to the Tyrannosaurus Rex than the Tyrannosaurus is to the Stegosaurus. Equally disturbing, we are closer in time to Cleopatra than Cleopatra was to the pyramids.


----------



## Riptide

Well... let me think... what did I learn in my classes? Today was pretty much a lax day in class, besides History of Latin America, so Mexico lost control of the PRI majority in congress during elections of.... remember... 1988! Okay, so I looked at my notes to figure that out


----------



## thepancreas11

Pure water is actually a poor conductor of electricity. We are fooled by the fact that most water is not pure. The impurities, namely the ions are what carry the current so exceptionally well.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Is it true that distilled water doesn't boil? I'm not sure, so can't say if I learned anything. That's what I read.


----------



## ppsage

That the eighth US president, one Martin Van Buren, spoke English as a second language.


----------



## Pluralized

I learned that President Van Buren looked nothing like I thought he did.


----------



## Blade

Bruno Spatola said:


> Is it true that distilled water doesn't boil? I'm not sure, so can't say if I learned anything. That's what I read.


Distilled water goes boil and at a slightly lower temperature than 'tap' water as it is free of impurities.


----------



## thepancreas11

Martin van Buren is credited as the creator of the term OK. He was from Kinderhook, New York, and his fellows would call him Old Kinderhook. Then, when he was becoming president, those same fellows campaigned for him saying things to the effect of, "You want van Buren. You want O.K."

Also, distilled water does boil, just as any liquid will boil with the right temperature and pressure.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

That's what I always thought, but I'm sure one of the guys on Mythbusters said it didn't boil. I was like, "whaaaaat?"


----------



## thepancreas11

You can park a school bus on a blue whale's tongue. It's the largest animal that has ever lived, so far as we know. Not the largest organism, mind you. That is most certainly a plant called Pando in the mountains of Utah. It's a single root Aspen tree that covers 106 acres and has over 40,000 genetically identical stems.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

And yet the largest thing a blue whale can swallow is a grapefruit. Funny old world.


----------



## squidtender

Success and money don't always equal happiness . . . but it does make for some really fun Friday nights!


----------



## Bishop

Today I learned that there was a good reason I slept 12 hours a night in college... it's really really nice.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Bruno Spatola said:


> That's what I always thought, but I'm sure one of the guys on Mythbusters said it didn't boil. I was like, "whaaaaat?"


Consider, it is condensed steam, it must be capable of returning to that state, no chemical change has taken place.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Pluralized said:


> I learned that President Van Buren looked nothing like I thought he did.


Is that what he looked like or what you thought he looked like? And what does the other one look like?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

So I should ignore this completely?

[video=youtube;1_OXM4mr_i0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_OXM4mr_i0[/video]

"Tap water always boils because it has impurities; distilled water has no impurities -- that means no boiling."


----------



## Lewdog

I just learned on CNN that beaver anal glands taste like vanilla or raspberry.

I thought this sounded odd so I did a quick internet search and found this informative page.  You probably shouldn't be eating when you view it.

http://www.businessinsider.com/11-disgusting-ingredients-that-arent-advertised-in-food-2012-3?op=1


----------



## ppsage

Bruno Spatola said:


> So I should ignore this completely?
> 
> "Tap water always boils because it has impurities; distilled water has no impurities -- that means no boiling."



Don't ignore it completely but a little research seems to indicate the mythbuster boys have yet again oversimplified things to fit their venue. The critical thing here is probably a bit more the microwave and a bit less the lack of ions. Lots of reports of _exploding_ tap water from microwaves too. The critical thing is how microwaves heat all the water evenly, making bubble formation harder. No ions do this some too, but I think deionized water will boil fine on the stove or other sources of unequal heating, where convection currents will stir up vaporization seeds.


----------



## Lewdog

ppsage said:


> Don't ignore it completely but a little research seems to indicate the mythbuster boys have yet again oversimplified things to fit their venue. The critical thing here is probably a bit more the microwave and a bit less the lack of ions. Lots of reports of _exploding_ tap water from microwaves too. The critical thing is how microwaves heat all the water evenly, making bubble formation harder. No ions do this some too, but I think deionized water will boil fine on the stove or other sources of unequal heating, where convection currents will stir up vaporization seeds.



It's amazing all the things that factor into a liquids boiling point.  Even the elevation can lower boiling point.  I also find it interesting that hot water will freeze quicker than cold water.


----------



## Riptide

I learned the kids in my neighborhood either lied to me, or gave me the wrong date, either way I learned not to trust them at face value


----------



## Blade

thepancreas11 said:


> You can park a school bus on a blue whale's tongue. It's the largest animal that has ever lived, so far as we know. Not the largest organism, mind you. That is most certainly a plant called Pando in the mountains of Utah. It's a single root Aspen tree that covers 106 acres and has over 40,000 genetically identical stems.



That is ridiculous. Not exactly what you would like for a neighbour. 

I heard on the radio today that someone wants to use 'modern scientific knowledge' to bring back the Passenger Pigeon. I have no idea what to make of that.:tyrannosaurus:



Lewdog said:


> It's amazing all the things that factor into a liquids boiling point. Even the elevation can lower boiling point. I also find it interesting that hot water will freeze quicker than cold water.



It also does not necessarily get denser as it gets colder. Its maximum density is at just under 4 degrees C. If it were not for this fact lakes and rivers would freeze from the bottom up in winter rather than from the sides out.

I also don't think that hot water freezes faster than cold water. All other factors considered there is more heat energy in hot water that has to be extracted, which takes time.](*,)


----------



## Lewdog

Blade said:


> That is ridiculous. Not exactly what you would like for a neighbour.
> 
> I heard on the radio today that someone wants to use 'modern scientific knowledge' to bring back the Passenger Pigeon. I have no idea what to make of that.:tyrannosaurus:



In the U.S. they are thinking about making a Wholly Mammoth.


----------



## ppsage

> I also don't think that hot water freezes faster than cold water. All other factors considered there is more heat energy in hot water that has to be extracted, which takes time.


Counter intuitively, this is not the case. The extra density of cold water, combined with its high bi-pole moment, energizes the covalent (O-H) bonds, like compressing springs, maybe. This energy is released when heat drives the molecules a bit farther apart, so the total energy state of hotter water is sometimes a bit less than cooler, and warmer water often freezes quicker. This explanation, of a definitely established situation, is pretty theoretical so far; not sure why the bonds don't reload on the way to freezing.


----------



## Pluralized

thepancreas11 said:


> You can park a school bus on a blue whale's tongue. It's the largest animal that has ever lived, so far as we know. Not the largest organism, mind you. That is most certainly a plant called Pando in the mountains of Utah. It's a single root Aspen tree that covers 106 acres and has over 40,000 genetically identical stems.


Fact checker:

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/strange-but-true-largest-organism-is-fungus/

I have no idea what to believe on the interwebs anymore, but this seemed like a good one to explore. Spent the last hour learning about fungus.


----------



## Lewdog

The Mpemba effect:



> The effect has been defined as, _There exists a set of initial parameters, and a pair of temperatures, such that given two bodies of water identical in these parameters, and differing only in initial uniform temperatures, the hot one will freeze sooner[SUP][4][/SUP] but even with this definition it is not clear whether "freezing" refers to the point at which water forms a visible surface layer of ice, the point at which the entire volume of water becomes a solid block of ice, or when the water reached 0°C.[SUP][4][/SUP]_



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpemba_effect


----------



## ppsage

> I have no idea what to believe on the interwebs anymore,


The stuff you agree with, same as always.


----------



## M. Cull

I learned that Urdu has a word for "the transporting suspension of disbelief that occurs in good storytelling." It's "Goya" (or something similar). 

http://www.wordporm.com/11-untranslatable-words-didnt-know-existed/


----------



## Pluralized

> The stuff you agree with, same as always.


How dangerous is that, for traditional academics?

Cult of Disinformation just got an injection of imagination-stoke, for what that's worth.


----------



## ppsage

> How dangerous is that, for traditional academics?


Much as I love it, I'm the first to pronounce traditional academics a highly conservative business trust. That can't be all good.


----------



## Lewdog

ppsage said:


> Much as I love it, I'm the first to pronounce traditional academics a highly conservative business trust. That can't be all good.



There is nothing more courageous, than to be the first one to believe in something new.  Of course it can be quite dangerous as well.  Just ask the people that were killed for heresy for being the first to believe in the heliocentric model.


----------



## thepancreas11

Blade said:


> I heard on the radio today that someone wants to use 'modern scientific knowledge' to bring back the Passenger Pigeon. I have no idea what to make of that.:tyrannosaurus:



It's exactly what we've been doing to dogs for thousands of years.

Let me 'splain:
You start with a species similar to Passenger Pigeon, then you selectively breed that animal until it starts to resemble both the appearance and the characteristics of Passenger Pigeons. They've already done something similar with breeding modern cattle essentially backward to resemble the aurochs, the original ancestor of modern European cattle.

Of course, if you have Passenger Pigeon DNA on hand, you could as easily clone the DNA and wait for modern technology to develop the ability to clone without use of fertilized zygotes.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> you could as easily clone the DNA


Not all that easy, I don't think your average pigeon breeder would be up to it 

The reason the saltire shows alone and wider in the top left quadrant of the Union flag is because next to the flagstaff in the left upper quadrant (canton) is the most prestigious corner and it is to compensate for the St George's cross being superimposed over the St Andrew's. It also allows it to be flown upside down as a distress signal, but I knew that already.


----------



## Lewdog

I just learned that in Florida, they catch stone crab, tear off one claw and throw them back in the ocean.  The crab then can regenerate the claw until they get caught again.  The state of Florida has certified them as a sustainable food resource.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

In the eye of a chicken, a new state of matter comes into view.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The red slippers were silver in the book, but red looked better in 'technicolor', The Wizard of Oz was only the second film to use the technology, so kudos to the producer for realising.


----------



## PiP

*CPR*  (cardiopulmonary *resuscitation). 


*


----------



## thepancreas11

Harrison Ford was never supposed to be Han Solo, nor was he ever supposed to be Indiana Jones.


----------



## Bishop

Harold Ramis died 

And forever we will adore him for his comedies, and as Egon. RIP, Mr. Ramis


----------



## Gumby

That great courage can come in the smallest of packages.


----------



## Kevin

The plague came in the barrels; imported wool and grain. The fleas survived the cold crossing and whole areas were depopulated. The Saami were asked to fill in, expanding their range.


----------



## Lewdog

I just learned that it doesn't matter what you put in a search box, there is a web page for it.  I wanted to find out how much it would cost to start a skating rink, and there is like 1,000 web pages about it.


----------



## Pluralized

Today I learned how to build a Gantt Chart using an application called OmniPlan.


----------



## thepancreas11

Sounds fascinating Mr. Multiple. Lew, I'm in, let's start this rink.

There is a thing that travels faster than the speed of light: information. Two electrons were placed at opposite sides of the 7 mile ring of the Large Hadron Collider. They immediately began "spinning" in opposite directions. The process happened too quickly for the information to be passed via electromagnetic radiation of any kind. Some have theorized that this coupled with the bending of time may some day lead to "time travel", and I say that lightly.


----------



## Pidgeon84

thepancreas11 said:


> Sounds fascinating Mr. Multiple. Lew, I'm in, let's start this rink.
> 
> There is a thing that travels faster than the speed of light: information. Two electrons were placed at opposite sides of the 7 mile ring of the Large Hadron Collider. They immediately began "spinning" in opposite directions. The process happened too quickly for the information to be passed via electromagnetic radiation of any kind. Some have theorized that this coupled with the bending of time may some day lead to "time travel", and I say that lightly.



This. I learned this  I learned it and was rather intrigued.


----------



## Grizzly

Today I learned that the walls in death's house are for decoration. Also he really likes cats.


----------



## ppsage

> There is a thing that travels faster than the speed of light: information. Two electrons were placed at opposite sides of the 7 mile ring of the Large Hadron Collider. They immediately began "spinning" in opposite directions. The process happened too quickly for the information to be passed via electromagnetic radiation of any kind.


Evidence used to help create the theoretical explanation of the bymytheum drive Joe and Sheila employ in the supraluminal _vessel_. Along with the holographic principle.


----------



## ppsage

That new pages don't show up until there's two posts on them.


----------



## dale

i learned that every woman i know is off her freaking rocker. every one. why it took me so long to learn this? i have no clue.


----------



## ppsage

dale said:


> i learned that every woman i know is off her freaking rocker. every one. why it took me so long to learn this? i have no clue.


What we need to learn: were they that way before they knew you?


----------



## dale

ppsage said:


> What we need to learn: were they that way before they knew you?



ha ha. very funny.


----------



## Lewdog

I learned that Nystatin taste horrible.


----------



## popsprocket

Humans are wasteful little turds. It's an actual thing to have two kitchens in a house, one that is literally just for show so that it's always clean for visitors, and the other one to use for cooking. I find this baffling.


----------



## T.S.Bowman

popsprocket said:


> Humans are wasteful little turds. It's an actual thing to have two kitchens in a house, one that is literally just for show so that it's always clean for visitors, and the other one to use for cooking. I find this baffling.



From that post I learned that there are people with more money than they know what to do with...and that have too much time on their hands.


----------



## Kevin

Not many Jews in 'straya or Bow...man...land I guess.


----------



## Olly Buckle

popsprocket said:


> Humans are wasteful little turds. It's an actual thing to have two kitchens in a house, one that is literally just for show so that it's always clean for visitors, and the other one to use for cooking. I find this baffling.


That is an extension of a conversation I overheard once when someone was advocating having two dishwashers so you didn't have to put things away from them, one as the clean cupboard, one as the dirty cupboard


----------



## popsprocket

Kevin said:


> Not many Jews in 'straya or Bow...man...land I guess.



No, no. It's not about having separate prep areas for different kinds of food. They are sold as one kitchen for show and one for use.


----------



## Staff Deployment

thepancreas11 said:


> Sounds fascinating Mr. Multiple. Lew, I'm in, let's start this rink.
> 
> There is a thing that travels faster than the speed of light: information. Two electrons were placed at opposite sides of the 7 mile ring of the Large Hadron Collider. They immediately began "spinning" in opposite directions. The process happened too quickly for the information to be passed via electromagnetic radiation of any kind. Some have theorized that this coupled with the bending of time may some day lead to "time travel", and I say that lightly.



There is absolutely no truth to this whatsoever. Nothing. Literally no evidence.

It was a measurement error. IIRC, one of the scientists was so humiliated he threatened to resign. I'm not sure if that last part is true. Look it up and see.


----------



## thepancreas11

I took the original fact from Bill Bryson's A Short History of Nearly Everything. I would love to read the article talking about the measurement error, but I can't find it. Can you send it to me?

I've also been reading some physics forums and articles from Dr. Michio Kaku, the co-founder of string field theory that describe the idea that quantum entanglements, of which, spin is one, are able to travel faster than the speed of light. In fact, the experiment has been reproduced many times and has consistently shown that causing a disturbance to one electron immediately effects the paired electron in a way that the "information" of the disturbance must travel faster than the speed of light. The experiments were particularly disturbing to Einstein who was so interested in the speed of light, and was sure that nothing could travel faster (although there is now evidence that several things might be able to break the barrier, including, apparently, recent neutrinos).

Einstein was also the creator of the special and general theories of relativity, which when broken down equate to the equation E=MC^2, like we all know, but also the idea that time has both speed and direction (to put it simply), that it is distorted by objects, and that there is a chance to, in essence, cheat time or "time travel". The faster one moves toward the speed of light, according to Einstein, the slower times moves in relation to you. Theoretically, when you get in an airplane and go to the other side of the country, you are "younger" quantum-ly than you would have been if you had stayed in one place. Therefore, if you could accelerate something past the speed of light, you would be able to not only basically appear out of nowhere because you would be traveling faster than the light that reflected off of you, but you would be considerably less effected by time in the world around you, thereby appearing in a world that is "older" than you.

Now, I only took basic quantum mechanics courses in college, and I've been doing some private reading on my own, so I might be mistakenly interpreting these results and articles. I welcome the fact that I'm not a physicist, and I would be eternally grateful if you could set me straight on this, Staff. Do you have some articles I should read to put my understanding right? I'm fascinated by this stuff.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Have I gone completely mental, or do I remember someone saying that E = MC squared is wrong? Can't for the life of me remember where from.

The longer version of the equation, maybe. I'm far away from a scientist, just going from a memory.


----------



## thepancreas11

I'm sure it doesn't encompass the entirety of what's going on, like almost every equation in physics fails to encompass all the terms that could possibly be in play. There are entire classes on the mass-energy equation. You could spend all day reading the Wiki on it, let alone the books that are out there.


----------



## spartan928

I need to keep my mouth shut more often.


----------



## T.S.Bowman

thepancreas11 said:


> I took the original fact from Bill Bryson's A Short History of Nearly Everything. I would love to read the article talking about the measurement error, but I can't find it. Can you send it to me?
> 
> I've also been reading some physics forums and articles from Dr. Michio Kaku, the co-founder of string field theory that describe the idea that quantum entanglements, of which, spin is one, are able to travel faster than the speed of light. In fact, the experiment has been reproduced many times and has consistently shown that causing a disturbance to one electron immediately effects the paired electron in a way that the "information" of the disturbance must travel faster than the speed of light. The experiments were particularly disturbing to Einstein who was so interested in the speed of light, and was sure that nothing could travel faster (although there is now evidence that several things might be able to break the barrier, including, apparently, recent neutrinos).
> 
> Einstein was also the creator of the special and general theories of relativity, which when broken down equate to the equation E=MC^2, like we all know, but also the idea that time has both speed and direction (to put it simply), that it is distorted by objects, and that there is a chance to, in essence, cheat time or "time travel". The faster one moves toward the speed of light, according to Einstein, the slower times moves in relation to you. Theoretically, when you get in an airplane and go to the other side of the country, you are "younger" quantum-ly than you would have been if you had stayed in one place. Therefore, if you could accelerate something past the speed of light, you would be able to not only basically appear out of nowhere because you would be traveling faster than the light that reflected off of you, but you would be considerably less effected by time in the world around you, thereby appearing in a world that is "older" than you.
> 
> Now, I only took basic quantum mechanics courses in college, and I've been doing some private reading on my own, so I might be mistakenly interpreting these results and articles. I welcome the fact that I'm not a physicist, and I would be eternally grateful if you could set me straight on this, Staff. Do you have some articles I should read to put my understanding right? I'm fascinated by this stuff.



I think I learned why I don't write Science Fiction. LOL


----------



## bookmasta

I learned that if I keep current pace of 2,500 words written per day, I will hit the magic million four months, two weeks, and three days from now. Also, on a more factual note, I found out in the average lifetime, a person will walk the equivalent of 5 times around the equator.


----------



## Mistique

I leaned today that butterflies can only fly if they are warm enough (hence all the sunbathing with wings spread open). That big spiders don't like crossing open ground, as they don't want to be eaten by birds, but little spiders don't mind so much. That mosquito's don't get drunk from drinking the blood of an alcoholic, because they have a higher tollerance for alcohol than humans do. This is because they they eat a lot of spoiled fruit (that contain alcohol because of the rotting process) and so they've developed a tollerance for alcohol. If you hadnt figured it ou yet... Im the one who always googles strange facts like these as I question everything.


----------



## amelhope

i learned a lot of thing about nothing !!!!


----------



## Pandora

Somebody up there loves me   :tranquillity:


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I wonder how many lies the average person tells in a lifetime. I'd conservatively guess half a million lies, but it's most probably more.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Bruno Spatola said:


> I wonder how many lies the average person tells in a lifetime. I'd conservatively guess half a million lies, but it's most probably more.


'Average' is vague, you could be talking about the mean, median or mode, however, if, for arguments sake, you take the average lifetime as 68 years, optimistic, even without third world infant deaths, that would give each person about 25 thousand days. At 500,000 lies per lifetime that would mean 20 lies a day every day for every person. People are often misinformed, or wrong, and for a few years at the start nobody has a concept of 'lie', also many actively avoid telling lies. For your figure to be true there must be a significant number who never, ever, tell a truth. I don't think there are that many car salesmen and bankers.


----------



## popsprocket

I prefer to be honest. Because it makes it that much easier to tell a lie and have people believe it when I need them to.


----------



## ppsage

Average bluetooth range is 33 feet. (10 M)


----------



## Lewdog

Bruno Spatola said:


> I wonder how many lies the average person tells in a lifetime. I'd conservatively guess half a million lies, but it's most probably more.



5, definitely 5.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Olly Buckle said:


> 'Average' is vague, you could be talking about the mean, median or mode, however, if, for arguments sake, you take the average lifetime as 68 years, optimistic, even without third world infant deaths, that would give each person about 25 thousand days. At 500,000 lies per lifetime that would mean 20 lies a day every day for every person. People are often misinformed, or wrong, and for a few years at the start nobody has a concept of 'lie', also many actively avoid telling lies. For your figure to be true there must be a significant number who never, ever, tell a truth. I don't think there are that many car salesmen and bankers.



I was lying. You're right, though.


----------



## Staff Deployment

Bruno Spatola said:


> Have I gone completely mental, or do I remember someone saying that E = MC squared is wrong? Can't for the life of me remember where from.



Dozens of people. Maybe hundreds. It's the Everest of young, deluded, crackpot physicists. They seem to forget that modern satellites, the space program, and even Global Positioning Systems wouldn't work if the Theory of Relativity was inaccurate.

Same with people who try to "disprove" evolution. At this very moment, elephants' tusks are getting smaller because the ones with bigger tusks are getting killed by poachers.


----------



## Morkonan

IIRC, E=mc^2 _is_ wrong. It's a Lorentz transformation that isn't normally included in the popular mathematical expression. (I'm not saying Einstein was wrong, just that the popularization of that mathematical expression isn't entirely correct as it stands. But, it's good enough to get the gist across.)

Oh, and I learned today that no good deed goes unpunished. Funny, I keep being taught that, but it just never sticks....


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Staff Deployment said:


> Dozens of people. Maybe hundreds. It's the Everest of young, deluded, crackpot physicists. They seem to forget that modern satellites, the space program, and even Global Positioning Systems wouldn't work if the Theory of Relativity was inaccurate.
> 
> Same with people who try to "disprove" evolution. At this very moment, elephants' tusks are getting smaller because the ones with bigger tusks are getting killed by poachers.



I don't mean wrong in that sense, I mean that it's such a condensed version of the equation that it's almost dishonest. On the video I saw it said it's, "E squared = M squared C to the fourth + P squared C squared." Obviously I don't understand that, that's why it was condensed in the first place (for people like me).

They were saying that it confuses people into thinking it's so simple, when it's not, I think. Not that the numbers don't add up, but that the missing bits are vital.

Edit: Morkonan is clearly more equipped to say what I meant, lol.

Edit 2: Found the video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkiCPMjpysc


----------



## ppsage

> IIRC, E=mc^2 _is wrong. It's a Lorentz transformation that isn't normally included in the popular mathematical expression. (I'm not saying Einstein was wrong, just that the popularization of that mathematical expression isn't entirely correct as it stands. But, it's good enough to get the gist across.)_


I think this too. Also, a subtle lack of universal application and being wrong mightn't be exactly the same thing. Just ask Sir Isaac.


----------



## thepancreas11

There are two actors that have been nominated for seven or more Oscars without winning a single one: Richard Burton has seven and Peter O'Toole has eight. That's not including honorary awards, of course.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Same with people who try to "disprove" evolution. At this very moment, elephants' tusks are getting smaller because the ones with bigger tusks are getting killed by poachers


Whilst I am a firm believer in the evolutionary theory, and agree that it is selection pressures that kill off the population , rather than the survival of the 'fittest' which drives it, I am slightly sceptical about poaching being a driving force that has selected for small tusked beasts. Firstly there would need to be such a genetically determined population to be selected for, secondly the paochers will select from a group of animals who are closely genetically related as elephants live in family groups, youngsters are unlikely to be selected because their tusks won't have reached maximum size, but they will still carry the genes, a similar argument may apply to bulls versus cows, and lastly the process has not been going on long enough, elephants live a long time and have single calves on the whole, rarely twins. Even with considerable selection pressure it is going to take generations for a small tusk gene to spread through the population, even if it exists, hundreds, if not thousands, of years at least. My guess would be that the poachers have been selecting for younger, female elephants rather than a genetic type, and, having reduced the stock of older males, are now probably selecting for no elephants at all by killing the younger females too. This would certainly result in smaller tusks reaching the market, but I do not think it is a proof of evolution, such proofs are better found in simple things, that carry fewer chromosomes, have a short life and produce large numbers of offspring, like fruit-flies.

I do not deny the evolutionary theory, I think it is an extraordinary piece of enlightenment on a par with the periodic table, but I think it is still considerably misunderstood, starting with the phrase 'survival of the fittest' which is circular in nature; "Fittest for what?" "Survival." It is overpopulation and the death of the least fit that is the driving force that allows new, random, variations to become dominant, and even then a background population of the original type often survives in parallel.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

It is a highly misunderstood thing, evolution. Too many people still think that apes "turned into" men. Some people just completely misunderstand the premise of the theory, the lengths of time involved in the process, etc. That poster where you see apes changing to humans in seven or eight steps particularly annoys me.


----------



## Kevin

This 3600 year-old 'cheese maker' in China looks surprisingly familiar:


----------



## Gavrushka

Cat's, like humans, grow old and get very poorly.


----------



## thepancreas11

Human pressure has already become a "selection force" in evolution. We have driven the average size of animals way down since our diaspora from Africa, wiping out most of the large marsupials on Australia, as well as having a hand in the downfall of megafauna in Europe, East Asia, and North America with something like one hundred species of large animal extinction being directly attributed to competition with early humans.

Actually, I read an obscure piece once about how there is now a selection of animals that inhabit urban biomes as much as humans do, animals that basically thrive on human generated waste. There's some species of macaque (or something close to it) in India that was a really interesting part of that story. They also talked about how humans have basically saved Giant Pandas from extinction too, which I've heard before and am still not sold on.


----------



## Morkonan

thepancreas11 said:


> ...They also talked about how humans have basically saved Giant Pandas from extinction too, which I've heard before and am still not sold on.



It's sort of sad that we're talking about a species that is one of the least-sexually-active warm-blooded animals on the planet and, in some cases, with individuals that don't know how to procreate, even if they wanted to.

You're a male panda, coming home from a day at the office. Your closest available female is several miles away and is only receptive about one day a year... Are you going to walk over there, today, hoping to get lucky, even if you don't know how, or are you, instead, going to take off your shoes, relax on the couch and take a nap?


----------



## escorial

I've learned that you can't always do what you did before.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I learned that Lucille Ball possibly believed her tooth fillings were picking up radio transmissions, some of which may have led to the capture of Japanese spies.

Yeah.


----------



## Humm

I just learned that writing is more fun with music


----------



## Lewdog

I just learned that there is a musical instrument called a theremin that makes noises based on a person's proximity to its electric field.  Yes, it's an odd thing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theremin


----------



## Pluralized

Dude - you need to watch some Big Bang Theory. Sheldon rocks a theremin in one episode, and he kills it.
[video=youtube;_YYABE0R3uA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YYABE0R3uA[/video]


----------



## Lewdog

Wow, that's an episode I've never seen!  I saw it on "Auction Hunters."


----------



## Pluralized

Lewdog said:


> Wow, that's an episode I've never seen!  I saw it on "Auction Hunters."



I might play it with a tinfoil codpiece, if y'know what I mean...


----------



## Lewdog

Pluralized said:


> I might play it with a tinfoil codpiece, if y'know what I mean...



Puh-leeze.  You still have a long way to look cool after not knowing who Scott Bakula was.  :jaded:


----------



## Pluralized

Lewdog said:


> Puh-leeze.  You still have a long way to look cool after not knowing who Scott Bakula was.  :jaded:



Maybe if I was closer to 40.... ZING!


----------



## Lewdog

Pluralized said:


> Maybe if I was closer to 40.... ZING!



Hey tell me how jealous you will be when I post a picture from the view of my retirement homestead.


----------



## Pluralized

I have no doubt you'll wow us with a leopard-skin sofa or something equally garish.

So, back on track here - I learned today that when cloth-diapering a small boy, you need to get closer to the toilet before flinging the contents. Otherwise, you'll possibly have to clean up stuff off the floor and/or your shoe.


----------



## Grizzly

TIL there's such a thing as a 'vore fetish' and that there really is a subreddit for everything. Thank you, askreddit.


----------



## Lewdog

Hey, for all those foreigners out there that like to laugh at the strange things Americans do, here is an article about a man that LOVES his car.

http://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/...on-features-man-who-really-loves-his-car.html


----------



## thepancreas11

A hockey goalie's reactions are too fast for the signal to get to the brain. That means they are, in most cases, pure reflex.


----------



## Blade

thepancreas11 said:


> A hockey goalie's reactions are too fast for the signal to get to the brain. That means they are, in most cases, pure reflex.



True. When you step on a sharp object do you stop and think about it? Same thing.


----------



## Staff Deployment

Grizzly said:


> TIL there's such a thing as a 'vore fetish' and that there really is a subreddit for everything. Thank you, askreddit.



*-vore:* _comb. form:_ in names of members of groups corresponding to adjectives ending in _-vorous_. Ex: detrivore to detrivorous.


----------



## amelhope

Do not do something impossible for the person who did not do for you is the possible ...


----------



## thepancreas11

Mr. Rogers was basically one of the greatest people that ever lived:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Xck2ByutMg


----------



## Pluralized

thepancreas11 said:


> Mr. Rogers was basically one of the greatest people that ever lived:


Indeed!
[video=youtube;OFzXaFbxDcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFzXaFbxDcM[/video]


----------



## thepancreas11

Bob Beamon still holds the Olympic Record for the long jump, a feat he performed at the Mexico City Olympics in 1968, 46 years ago....

Which is almost as impressive as Wayne Gretzky holding more than 60 NHL records at the time of his retirement, including having more assists than anyone else has points (a combination of assists and goals), then having more goals than anyone in history on top of all of that.


----------



## Angelwing

Well I have nearly finished reading Aristotle's Nicomachean Ethics, so one might say...a lot of things today


----------



## thepancreas11

Bolivia has two capitals: Sucre and La Paz (the sporcle accepted answer).


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that sharks are fish, and dolphins are assholes.


----------



## Olly Buckle

There is no such thing as a fish, Bruno. The word covers species which are hugely diverse, from things that are so ancient they only have cartilage skeletons to proper bony fish, that is not counting stuff like shellfish and starfish. You might as well say 'Things that breath water'.


----------



## Grizzly

Chaos Theory studies the boundary/division of universes when taken in the context of Schrodinger's cat and the multiverse theory.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Olly Buckle said:


> There is no such thing as a fish, Bruno.



Yeah, but fish and chips is much easier to say, and I'm lazy.


----------



## Pandora

I've witnessed the definition of crazy, doing the same thing expecting a different outcome, what the heck, my dear.
"We are not our failures".


----------



## Olly Buckle

Bruno Spatola said:


> Yeah, but fish and chips is much easier to say, and I'm lazy.


And considering they don't exist they taste pretty good too


----------



## Arrow

My nine year old can connect and operate every electronic device in the house, but can not operate a shower identical to the one she used for the last two years once it is in a new house.


----------



## Pidgeon84

I learned that I want to be a professional traveling hobo, such as this gentleman:

http://expertvagabond.com


----------



## Blade

Hippo milk is pink and has 500 cal. to a cup.:-({|=


----------



## Grizzly

We are never actually touching anything due to the negative charge of electrons.


----------



## thepancreas11

Vitamin C tablets are actually more acidic than Coca Cola and can rot your teeth so much faster.


----------



## Sarah

I was surfing the net the I found a nice website for quotes
      it is about meaningful quotes, tattoo quotes and more… get inspired


----------



## T.S.Bowman

I learned this place is pretty useful and full of good folks.


----------



## Blade

thepancreas11 said:


> Vitamin C tablets are actually more acidic than Coca Cola and can rot your teeth so much faster.


[-XSwallow, don't chew.

Maine is the closest U.S. state to Africa.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

There's more vitamin C in a yellow pepper than an orange.


----------



## Greimour

Bruno Spatola said:


> There's more vitamin C in a yellow pepper than an orange.



me too!!! haha.. 80.4mg vs 53.2  ^_^ 7:17am for me, so i still have much to learn today


----------



## Kourtney

That people will lie just so they can save face....even if they know that they are wrong and have been caught red handed!


----------



## John Reed

I learned the movie 'Stripes' starring Bill Murray and the late, great Harold Ramis was originally intended to be a Cheech & Chong movie.  I think it's safe to say audiences, and comedy in general, dodged a bullet on that.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

A king cobra isn't a cobra.

I just don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## TheYellowMustang

Huh. Did not know.


----------



## Greimour

The Winded Horse Pegasus was borne from drops of Medusas Blood that landed in the sea after she was beheaded... and he had a brother that was borne the same way.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

So. . . They're growing vaginas now.


----------



## Ari

Greimour said:


> The Winded Horse Pegasus....



The winded horse? Poor Pegasus flew so far and so fast that he was all out of breath... 

I learned today that it's worryingly easy to break into my house.
And wondering if I should remedy that, or keep it the way it is in case I lose my key again.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I've learned that sometimes, you have to let people do their own things, even if it's destroying themselves.

It's a tough lesson.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Joan Jett's, "_I Love Rock 'n' Roll,"_ is a cover.

Soft Cell's, "_Tainted Love_," is a cover.

Aretha Franklin's, "_Respect_," is an Otis Redding cover.

Cyndi Lauper's, "_Girls Just Wanna Have Fun_," is a cover.

Well they're pretty average artists now, really.


----------



## dither

I used to think Cyndi Lauper was just the sweetest thing.


----------



## aj47

I learned the Minotaur has a name -- Asterion.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

astroannie said:


> I learned the Minotaur has a name -- Asterion.



I just learned this as well, from you.


----------



## stormageddon

And after your posts piqued my curiosity, I learnt how the Minotaur was conceived. I shan't be repeating it here.


----------



## squidtender

That regardless of how much research, blog reading and review studying you do, buying a car is still a roll of the dice . . .


----------



## Blade

I learned that there are 58 species of Orchids growing wild in the Lake Superior basin, the largest concentration outside Florida.:-k

I knew they could grow in colder climates but the number really surprised me. They are also virtually impossible to transplant indoors because of their symbionic relationships with fungi in the soil.:upset:


----------



## aj47

I learned how to do probability of combinations.

It's math so I don't know how to show it here, but it was fascinating.


----------



## aj47

squidtender said:


> That regardless of how much research, blog reading and review studying you do, buying a car is still a roll of the dice . . .


  I like the idea of rent your top 2 choices and see which you like.  

I learned that I need to test-drive even if my husband does -- but I learned that in July, not today.


----------



## stormageddon

Today I learnt that there are Highland Cows in Richmond Park (wtf?), that deer _will _charge if you get too close, that climbing trees is messy in caterpillar season, and that while I am terrified of aforementioned caterpillars, they will do nothing to scare deer away.


----------



## PiP

Don't let a friend mess with your computer because they change all the settings. :confusion:


----------



## Winston

Knowing that I worked my butt off for my customer's last week, and they appreciated it, makes being sore today easier to deal with.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I've learned that you can only be happy if you allow yourself to be.

I've also learned that my biggest enemy is myself.


----------



## Pidgeon84

That Ziltoid the Omniscient shall be making his return.


----------



## dither

danielstj said:


> I've learned that you can only be happy if you allow yourself to be.
> 
> I've also learned that my biggest enemy is myself.



Very true Dan, diagnosis is one thing, finding a cure is quite something else.


----------



## Bishop

I've learned that writing romance isn't that hard. Been putting a romantic story arc into my third novel and I'm doing much better with it than I had expected, despite some of the "love triangle" aspects over the arc being a little played out.


----------



## Pandora

I learned I have trouble saying recognizance, how embarrassing . . . ha!


----------



## Pandora

I've learned it is a stinky dusty mess getting a new kitchen floor, I'm not the only one choking here, one of the workmen is too . . . :uncomfortableness:


----------



## stevesh

I just learned this weekend that Cornish Game Hens aren't  Cornish, or game birds, or even necessarily hens. They're just regular  broiler chickens who are fed a little more heavily (to increase breast  size relative to the whole bird) and slaughtered at five weeks of age.


----------



## dither

Five weeks.
What a life?
It isn't a life.


----------



## Pidgeon84

That the outcasts make for the best friends.


----------



## dither

Outcasts?

On who's say so?

Take as you find 84.


----------



## Winston

I discovered that I need to be more careful when I spray lithium grease on my motorcycle chain.  It's hec to clean-up.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that I don't have anywhere near as much control over my life as I thought I did, and that the worst outcome really will occur sometimes, no matter how hard you try to make sure it doesn't.


----------



## Kevin

Strawberries interspersed with loquat slivers work, but the yogurt tends to overwhelm the guava petals... smoked salmon is not sufficient to cover tofu flavor: it requires more seasoning; additional salt


----------



## Olly Buckle

Winston said:


> I discovered that I need to be more careful when I spray lithium grease on my motorcycle chain.  It's hec to clean-up.



Get yourself a Scott-oiler. they are a wonderful invention that maintains constant lubrication and cleanliness and doubles the life of your chain and sprocket.


----------



## stormageddon

I have learnt what a sprocket is, and been informed that I walk into door frames too often, which I believe to be the result of playing too many video games; my mind no longer believes that it's possible without multiple attempts.


----------



## Greimour

I have learned that my sister is equally talented at air hockey as I... my win streak of several years and countless games is now down to 2 and current standings with sister is tied.


----------



## Grizzly

TIL shrooms are a big part of Humboldt State life.


----------



## Pidgeon84

That Kataklysm puts on a sick show!


----------



## Trygve

I learned that the ceiling fan in my dining room is end-wired, and that sometimes you really should secure the circuit breaker before working on an electrical fixture. Oh yeah, I also learned that when you jump back to the edge of the dining room table, the whole thing tilts and then slams down hard after you slide off the edge.


----------



## Pandora

Men work really hard, they stay patient, sweet and thoughtful. They work really hard, long, long hours and still leave with a smile.
Bless their hearts.


----------



## escorial

met a very old friend in book shop and he's aged but often its not until i bump into someone that i realize time is moving on..fast!


----------



## Mr. Meaner

That, despite last weighing in at 182lbs, I can still get ran out of a room by a 5gram spider. Apparently it's all about how you throw that weight around, not how much you've got.


----------



## Gavrushka

Mr. Meaner said:


> That, despite last weighing in at 182lbs, I can still get ran out of a room by a 5gram spider. Apparently it's all about how you throw that weight around, not how much you've got.



I've forty pounds on you, and would surrender the excess, and more, in exchange for my life, if confronted by a wriggly worm.


----------



## aj47

I learned that I can't have too many programs open or my laptop shuts off.


----------



## Mr. Meaner

Gavrushka said:


> I've forty pounds on you, and would surrender the excess, and more, in exchange for my life, if confronted by a wriggly worm.


 Glad to know I'm not alone here. When it comes to a person, I'm all ready to go but when it comes to some sort of creepy as heck insect, I'm all 'here is my wallet, my keys, and my ssn. Please just leave my sight and don't crawl on me at night'.


----------



## Olly Buckle

That there are advantages to being brought up by a Biologist, worms, spiders,  cockroaches, dissections, operations, bring 'em on, I don't care.


----------



## Ariel

I learned that I'm much better at drawing octopii than I am at drawing flowers.

Ph'ngui mglw'nafh Chtulu r'lyeh fhtagn.


----------



## stormageddon

That when innocently stalking strangers, grass is better than leaves for moving stealthily, but brings with it a greater danger of crawling through turds...also, that the sneak mode on Skyrim is very unrealistic.


----------



## Grizzly

Dirt's pretty cool. I like dirt.


----------



## Angelwing

I learned that a female character that my MC meets has amber eyes and reddish brown hair.


----------



## aj47

I learned that checking the "Use host GPU" may makes your Android emulator faster -- until your laptop overheats and shuts down.


----------



## aj47

amsawtell said:


> Ph'ngui mglw'nafh Chtulu r'lyeh fhtagn.



that's a misquote:  It's _Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn_

.


----------



## bookmasta

Bildungsroman means coming of age.


----------



## Winston

I've found out that my wife can have fun painting rocks with her friends.  Sober, yet.


----------



## TheYellowMustang

I have to relearn left and right almost every day, does that count?


----------



## ToriJ

I learned sentence fragments are incomplete sentences.

Better late than never, I suppose.


----------



## Gyarachu

TheYellowMustang said:


> I have to relearn left and right almost every day, does that count?



You got my vote.

I learned you can't just not do an entire weekend's worth of homework and wake up on Monday morning without regretting it.

Oh wait, yes I can.


----------



## J.C.O Goss

I learned that if you accidentally shoot an elderly dog with a pink Daisy BB gun, it'll make her bleed, even if you recently accidentally shot a not elderly dog and it didn't hurt them. 

... Go figure.


----------



## belthagor

TheYellowMustang said:


> I have to relearn left and right almost every day, does that count?



I know an easy way to do that. Just make your hands index finger stick out, and thumb as well, the left hand resembles the letter "L" in uppercase, the vertical line being your index finger, and the thumb being your horizontal line, so this formation on the left hand means left, and the other hand means right, I feel like I could have written this better :/


----------



## Apple Ice

Eating your cereal, brushing your teeth, and wiping your arse with your alternate hand does not make you ambidextrous.


----------



## stormageddon

That when one is performing in a concert, it is wise to learn the guitar solo when one still has more than three hours left before going on stage.

Also, that when one has future-determining exams, it is wise to begin revising with more than seven days to go, particularly when one has already redone a year of school for not having followed that rule from the start.

Finally, that I may be somewhat of a "procrastinator", and that no, that is not as cool as being a "terminator".


----------



## Bishop

Today I learned that even in mild doses, dextromethorphan, the cough remedy, can cause drowsiness, dizziness, sedation, and confusion.

Well. I do NOT have a cough, but the world is spinning and I'm really tired.


----------



## ToriJ

I learned I'm fast paced and wordy. I didn't know you could combine the two, honestly.


----------



## ComplexVariable89

I learned how to ride my neighbor's wifi guest network by turning my router into a repeater station. \m/ O.O \m/


----------



## Winston

I learned that my daughter likes to sing Adelle in the shower.


----------



## Apple Ice

I HAVE FINALLY LEARNED HOW TO QUOTE AFTER BEING ON THE SITE FOR 2 YEARS. I never bothered to learn and was then too embarrassed to ask. I am all powerful now and will rule the forum.


----------



## Blade

Apple Ice said:


> I HAVE FINALLY LEARNED HOW TO QUOTE AFTER BEING ON THE SITE FOR 2 YEARS. I never bothered to learn and was then too embarrassed to ask. I am all powerful now and will rule the forum.



Be careful!:friendly_wink: There may be other things you don't know.:hopelessness:


----------



## Winston

I've learned that my five shot groups at 200 yards are smaller than the groups at 100.  Also, on a sunny day, birds and butterflies are not scared off by loud booms and smoke.


----------



## Abby

I learned that my daughter's school's anti bullying policy is profoundly flawed when they made the boy who punched her in the face 2 years ago, and has made her life a misery ever since as well as tormenting numerous other kids, was given the title of 'Anti Bullying Ambassador'


----------



## TheYellowMustang

I just learned that when Metallica performed Master Of Puppets in Metallica Through The Never, James Hetfield shouted "Pancakes" instead of "Fix me." I also learned that he did it because in the 80s when the band was on tour with Anthrax, The Anthrax drummer asked Cliff Burton what James was shouting and he casually answered, "Pancakes."


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I've learned that some people will begin to dislike you for no discernible reason besides the fact that you are doing better than them.


----------



## Apple Ice

> I've learned that some people will begin to dislike you for no discernible reason besides the fact that you are doing better than them.



That's true daniel. Just the way it is unfortunately.

I've learned people who claim to be introverts are bitter minded, bitchy, jelous and surprisingly, the most egotistical people you can meet. They try hard to hide these traits because they don't like confrontation which is a bad trait, I think. From the ones I've met I get the sense they can feel very inadequate in themselves. I used to be one and thought "this is pathetic" and alas, changed. I met another one today and they cemented my opinion they are to be generally avoided. Some are nice, of course, can't be blanket judging everyone.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Thanks Apple Ice, that made me feel better.


----------



## TheYellowMustang

Apple Ice said:


> That's true daniel. Just the way it is unfortunately.
> 
> I've learned people who claim to be introverts are bitter minded, bitchy, jelous and surprisingly, the most egotistical people you can meet. They try hard to hide these traits because they don't like confrontation which is a bad trait, I think. From the ones I've met I get the sense they can feel very inadequate in themselves. I used to be one and thought "this is pathetic" and alas, changed. I met another one today and they cemented my opinion they are to be generally avoided. Some are nice, of course, can't be blanket judging everyone.



Well, speaking as an extreme introvert who hates confrontation, I hope this isn't a common opinion. To say people who claim to be introverts are egotistical is, in my opinion, like saying that people who claim to be perceptive are cowards. Or that people who dislike fish have bad taste in music. Being introverted does not mean you feel inadequate, it does not mean you are bitchy or jealous or egotistical. It does not mean you are shy. An introvert is simply a person who enjoys exploring their own thoughts and feelings, who draws energy from spending time alone. Where an extrovert needs to go out and meet people after too much alone-time, an introvert needs to spend time alone after too much socializing. 

Google is an amazing creation, Apple Ice. Use it.


----------



## Deleted member 49710

The nicest thing about being an introvert is not really giving a shit what most people think.


----------



## Apple Ice

I wasn't trying to wage a war against introverts, it's just a bunch of negative traits I've noticed. As I said YM, not all introverts are like that. I know what an introvert is and they are recurring traits I've noticed in these people. A lot tend to think they're enlightened. I fall on the shy end of the spectrum anyway and am by no means an extrovert, it's just if someone's going to categorize themselves like that then I tend to associate them with others of the same category. Everyone online is very positive about introverts and says the world of them and I just think for all their good traits they have bad ones too. Whereas extroverts tend to come under a bit more scrutiny for some reason.

Anyway, don't take anything I say as generic as something personal.


----------



## Bishop

lasm said:


> The nicest thing about being an introvert is not really giving a shit what most people think.



Well said!



Apple Ice said:


> I wasn't trying to wage a war against introverts, it's just a bunch of negative traits I've noticed. As I said YM, not all introverts are like that. I know what an introvert is and they are recurring traits I've noticed in these people. A lot tend to think they're enlightened. I fall on the shy end of the spectrum anyway and am by no means an extrovert, it's just if someone's going to categorize themselves like that then I tend to associate them with others of the same category. Everyone online is very positive about introverts and says the world of them and I just think for all their good traits they have bad ones too. Whereas extroverts tend to come under a bit more scrutiny for some reason.
> 
> Anyway, don't take anything I say as generic as something personal.



If not all introverts are like that, and you know that, then why say "_I've learned people who claim to be introverts are bitter minded, bitchy, jelous and surprisingly, the most egotistical people you can meet. " _ That's like saying "I've learned that all men drink from the toilet." Then saying, "It's just a negative trait I've noticed, I'm not saying all men drink from the toilet." To be fair, I'm a rather egotistical introvert, but I try to be jovial and hyperbolic with my ego so that people understand it's humor. What you're describing isn't an introvert, though. It's an introverted jerk. 

And as for not taking things you say as generics as something personal... just remember that generic and generalized statements like that are the kinds of thing that people with truly negative opinions have, a prejudice, no matter how minor. And no, I don't drink from the toilet.

EDIT: Also, you say you "learned" that stuff about introverts... so it sounds like you're pointing the gun in that direction. I had a blonde girl reject me once, but I didn't learn that blondes are horrible. Just that she's dumb. And ugly.


----------



## kilroy214

Today I learned plasticized polycarbonate is a cast iron bitch and a half to chisel out of a grinder.


----------



## Apple Ice

> I had a blonde girl reject me once



Baffled.

I said all aren't because I can't speak for all. I can speak for all I've met, however, which is what I'm doing. Being told off on the internet by introverts is a funny situation. Oh ze irony. Anyway, I don't want to dis-rail the thread any further so I'll leave it there


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I think my neighbour is playing some sort of 40-minute techno epic on repeat.

No joke, I've been hearing the _same beat_ _*all day...
*_
Oh, gee, I hope he hasn't fallen over onto his sound system and severed his spinal cord. So I guess I've learned people have some serious stamina for repetition.


----------



## Bishop

Apple Ice said:


> Baffled.
> 
> I said all aren't because I can't speak for all. I can speak for all I've met, however, which is what I'm doing. Being told off on the internet by introverts is a funny situation. Oh ze irony. Anyway, I don't want to dis-rail the thread any further so I'll leave it there



I wasn't trying to tell you off, just pointing out why what you said could seem venomous to others. I tried to inject humor into it, so it would seem more light hearted, but I suppose I failed. Also "Baffled" is a nice off-handed insult, but really it doesn't make sense as I'm married. And lastly, it's in the off-topic section so you're good to derail the thread  

But I did learn something today I wanted to share: 

It is possible to cough so much that you eventually throw up. I knew that already, but the part I did NOT know was that it can start when you're fully asleep. I was very lucky to keep the situation contained until I reached the toilet >.>  I hate being sick.


----------



## Blade

Bruno Spatola said:


> I think my neighbour is playing some sort of 40-minute techno epic on repeat.



In the old days that could just be brushed off by figuring it was a record with a skip. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Apple Ice

I often come across as more serious as I'd like in these situations. I was just trying to inject humour too. At least we both failed together. No hard feelings anyway Bishop, I didn't set out to swing for you all. I should have realised it was a bit like claiming God exists at an atheist convention considering where I am.


----------



## Bishop

Apple Ice said:


> I often come across as more serious as I'd like in these situations. I was just trying to inject humour too. At least we both failed together. No hard feelings anyway Bishop, I didn't set out to swing for you all. I should have realised it was a bit like claiming God exists at an atheist convention considering where I am.



Hah! No worries, dude. We're all a more close knit forum than most, and stuff rolls of me like water on a duck!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I learned one of King Herod's wives was called Doris.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I learned Buzz Aldrin's mother was called Marion Moon!


----------



## kaufenpreis

A new word, SRQ. Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## BryanJ62

Bruno Spatola said:


> _*I learned Buzz Aldrin's mother was called Marion Moon*_!



*Buzz had a mom?????*


----------



## Gumby

Marion Moon Lightyear?


----------



## Ethan

Despite the rhetoric, All men are NOT created equal!


----------



## dvspec

*A little research please . . .*

Can you name a job that a man is not allowed to do because he is a man?  

'Mom' and any job title starting with 'Female' are not allowed and will not be accepted as a valid answer.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dvspec said:


> Can you name a job that a man is not allowed to do because he is a man?
> 
> 'Mom' and any job title starting with 'Female' are not allowed and will not be accepted as a valid answer.


Wet nurse, not so much not allowed as incapable.
There is also 'gigilo' and 'whore', or 'King' and 'Queen' where the sexes are named differently, and take different parts in the first example.
Actress, it is hard to imagine a male 'Juliet' nowadays, even if they were historically.


----------



## dvspec

Olly Buckle said:


> Wet nurse, not so much not allowed as incapable.
> There is also 'gigilo' and 'whore', or 'King' and 'Queen' where the sexes are named differently, and take different parts in the first example.
> Actress, it is hard to imagine a male 'Juliet' nowadays, even if they were historically.



The question is not based on capability, it is based on being allowed.  Gigilo is just another name for prostitute.  King and Queen are titles of rulers.  Actress is simply a feminized version of actor and again just a title.  I'm not going to accept wet nurse, because it is based solely on biology and falls into the same realm as mom.   Try again.  

But just for contrast, can you think of a job that women are not _allowed_ to do base on the fact that they are female?


----------



## Bishop

dvspec said:


> The question is not based on capability, it is based on being allowed.  Gigilo is just another name for prostitute.  King and Queen are titles of rulers.  Actress is simply a feminized version of actor and again just a title.  I'm not going to accept wet nurse, because it is based solely on biology and falls into the same realm as mom.   Try again.
> 
> But just for contrast, can you think of a job that women are not _allowed_ to do base on the fact that they are female?



Men cannot be nuns and women cannot be priests in the Catholic church. Women are not allowed to serve on submarines due to sexual assault issues.


----------



## Blade

dvspec said:


> But just for contrast, can you think of a job that women are not _allowed_ to do base on the fact that they are female?



Professional football player. (NFL)



ToriJ said:


> I learned sentence fragments are incomplete sentences.
> 
> Better late than never, I suppose.



Microsoft Word cares but few others.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Olly Buckle

dvspec said:


> The question is not based on capability, it is based on being allowed.  Gigilo is just another name for prostitute.  King and Queen are titles of rulers.  Actress is simply a feminized version of actor and again just a title.  I'm not going to accept wet nurse, because it is based solely on biology and falls into the same realm as mom.   Try again.
> 
> But just for contrast, can you think of a job that women are not _allowed_ to do base on the fact that they are female?


As I said, in this country that would be illegal.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I always knew that a 'Reeve' was a person in charge, my great Grandfather was wood reeve of Mereworth woods, but I did not realise that in the twelfth and thirteenth century reeves were appointed for the various shires, shire reeves, which becomes 'sheriffs'. Of course at that time there was no police force, so if a criminal had to be apprehended the 'Hue and cry' was raised and every able bodied man had a duty to turn out as quickly as possible and do his utmost, _pro toto posse suo_ which is where the word 'posse' comes from, the 'sheriff's posse' originated in thirteenth century England.


----------



## dvspec

Along the same line, cop is short for copper which is what their badges were made from.  Same goes for brass.


----------



## Winston

dvspec said:


> Can you name a job that a man is not allowed to do because he is a man?
> 
> 'Mom' and any job title starting with 'Female' are not allowed and will not be accepted as a valid answer.



Wet nurse. (My bad, I missed Olly's response.)

Ok, then.  Amazon Palace Royal Gaurd.


----------



## Elvenswordsman

I don't like coitus when I have to work for it. Not talking foreplay, just in general - if I have to use my brain, it's kind of just useless.


----------



## Apple Ice

People my age tend to be very left-wing and uber-liberal without realizing the repercussions of being so. I've learned challenging these people in their views is pointless as they apparently have shit stuffed in their ears as well as their mouths. Still gonna do it, though. They get really annoyed really easily and it can be quite funny


----------



## Ethan

“Three generations of imbecils are enough.” 
― Oliver Wendell Holmes Sr.


----------



## Abby

I learned that people just don't understand me, no matter how hard I try.


----------



## TheYellowMustang

Abby said:


> I learned that people just don't understand me, no matter how hard I try.



People are like poems and paintings. You don't want one look to be enough.


----------



## Winston

Tiny mosquitoes bites itch intensely and as long as large mosquito bites.


----------



## Blade

Olly Buckle said:


> I always knew that a 'Reeve' was a person in charge, my great Grandfather was wood reeve of Mereworth woods, but I did not realise that in the twelfth and thirteenth century reeves were appointed for the various shires, shire reeves, which becomes 'sheriffs'. Of course at that time there was no police force, so if a criminal had to be apprehended the 'Hue and cry' was raised and every able bodied man had a duty to turn out as quickly as possible and do his utmost, _pro toto posse suo_ which is where the word 'posse' comes from, the 'sheriff's posse' originated in thirteenth century England.



I think the term is still in formal use. The village I grew up in (ON, Canada) had an elected Reeve a parallel position to what would be a mayor in a city.



Abby said:


> I learned that people just don't understand me, no matter how hard I try.



 Trying to be yourself or trying to get them to understand? Effort is useless in some situations.:blue:


----------



## Abby

Blade said:


> Trying to be yourself or trying to get them to understand? Effort is useless in some situations.:blue:



People,meaning certain factions of my 'family', don't understand where I'm coming from, what I need, why I do things...pretty much the whole shebang!! Mind you I don't understand why they're such a bunch of nasty manipulative untrustworthy bastards, or how it's possible that I'm even related to them, so I guess the misunderstanding goes both ways!!


----------



## stormageddon

Abby said:


> People,meaning certain factions of my 'family', don't understand where I'm coming from, what I need, why I do things...pretty much the whole shebang!! Mind you I don't understand why they're such a bunch of nasty manipulative untrustworthy bastards, or how it's possible that I'm even related to them, so I guess the misunderstanding goes both ways!!


Seconded 

I learnt that though it is a lot of fun, skateboarding inside is not advisable, particularly where glass coffee tables are involved. With bruised back, and chipped deck, I have returned to my video games...


----------



## BryanJ62

*Always listen to a nine year old. They seem to have this world figured out.*


----------



## Gyarachu

I learned my friends are what give meaning to every bit of my life, and when they're gone, even those things I am most passionate about feel utterly empty and pointless.


----------



## Abby

People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, or play naked Twister...


----------



## Bishop

Abby said:


> People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones, or play naked Twister...



I do both, at the same time, all the time, and my neighbors pay good money to see it!


----------



## bookmasta

That what came first, the chicken or the egg? is a futile argument.


----------



## Bishop

bookmasta said:


> That what came first, the chicken or the egg? is a futile argument.



I think, if there is a god, (s)he/it created them at the same time and laughed, saying, "They're going to be arguing about that forEVER!"


----------



## bookmasta

Bishop said:


> I think, if there is a god, (s)he/it created them at the same time and laughed, saying, "They're going to be arguing about that forEVER!"



Then its a divine conspiracy.


----------



## Bishop

Today, I learned that bald eagles haven't been considered endangered since 1995, and in fact haven't been considered even 'threatened' since 2007. That's pretty awesome!


----------



## Winston

Bishop said:


> Today, I learned that bald eagles haven't been considered endangered since 1995, and in fact haven't been considered even 'threatened' since 2007. That's pretty awesome!



I see them all the time driving by The University of Washington.  They perch on top of light poles and fish in the nearby Portage Bay.  I've named a couple of them.


----------



## stormageddon

Winston said:


> I see them all the time driving by The University of Washington.  They perch on top of light poles and fish in the nearby Portage Bay.  I've named a couple of them.


You have eagles in Washington? In London, we have seagulls v.v and some incredibly ballsy pigeons that you really don't wanna mess with - you don't name the birds in London, they name you.


----------



## ppsage

Olly Buckle said:


> I always knew that a 'Reeve' was a person in charge, my great Grandfather was wood reeve of Mereworth woods, but I did not realise that in the twelfth and thirteenth century reeves were appointed for the various shires, shire reeves, which becomes 'sheriffs'. Of course at that time there was no police force, so if a criminal had to be apprehended the 'Hue and cry' was raised and every able bodied man had a duty to turn out as quickly as possible and do his utmost, _pro toto posse suo_ which is where the word 'posse' comes from, the 'sheriff's posse' originated in thirteenth century England.


And yet reavers (and/or reivers) are crooks.


----------



## aj47

My son knows what "sexts" are.  He used the word in a poem for English class.  It isn't anything I ever thought about before but he has an extensive vocabulary so I should not be surprised.   In 2012, he was in the hospital following brain surgery when I went to vote.  I came back and ... well, here's the whole story.

Thinkgeek.com has "bloodbath" shower gel. It's red and is in an IV-type bag.   This was right around Halloween (I voted early because I didn't know if I could make it on actual election day) and so for a prank, we had this hanging on an empty IV pole in my son's room.   He was 13 at the time.  Anyway I came back from voting and found that the brain surgeon had been by to see/check on him.  That was not expected or I would have remained.  My son said, and I quote, "He didn't like the shower gel.  He used colorful language, totally inappropriate for a children's hospital."  I about died laughing.


----------



## Pandora

I learned a young man beat an older man to death in our local jail over peanut butter cups. The young man sentenced to life, no chance for parole. He is confused, maybe challenged.

The story meant something entirely different to me in 2012. I'm sure I hardly paid attention.

Yesterday, same place, a man broke another man's orbital bone, he is charged with a felony, he will go to prison. The other man is in the hospital, I wonder if he will lose his eye.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

The true essence of humanity is like pearls under a wavy sea of consciousness.


----------



## PiP

You cannot shred moist alpaca pooh. 
Make sure you wear glasses and don't wear sandals...


----------



## Blade

Abby said:


> People,meaning certain factions of my 'family', don't understand where I'm coming from, what I need, why I do things...pretty much the whole shebang!! Mind you I don't understand why they're such a bunch of nasty manipulative untrustworthy bastards, or how it's possible that I'm even related to them, so I guess the misunderstanding goes both ways!!



You could look at your family simply mas a bunch of people selected from the general population at random. There is no guilt involved as there are no choices but forcing everything to work is likely a waste of time.:blue:


----------



## thepancreas11

John Frusciante joined the Red Hot Chili Peppers after the original guitarist Hillel Slovak died of an overdose. He is significantly younger than the other original peppers and was only included because he was some kind of groupy that could play all of their songs by heart already.

The songs "Bell Bottom Blues", "Layla", and "Something" are all apparently written about the same woman...by two different men: George Harrison and Eric Clapton.


----------



## Kevin

> John Frusciante joined the Red Hot Chili Peppers after the original guitarist Hillel Slovak died of an overdose.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Red_Hot_Chili_Peppers_(album)- this was my favorite of their guitar work (and of their albums). Sounds best cranked all the way up. I thought it was Hillel (saw him perform it several times) They (the band) did mention 'Sherman burnin' somewhere.


----------



## BryanJ62

Pandora said:


> _*I learned a young man beat an older man to death in our local jail over peanut butter cups.*_



*I have had my momentswhere this would have made complete sense.*


----------



## Nicholas McConnaughay

Ticks are absolutely terrifying. I don't work well with my hands. Jesus doesn't want me for a sunbeam.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I learned that 'dumbledore' is another name for 'bumblebee.'


----------



## Bishop

Today, I learned that I post A LOT on this forum. Between this time yesterday and right now, I've posted 50 times.

Which really just means you all need to start picking up the slack!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I learned that most of the staff in a certain supermarket chain don't appreciate you singing Space Oddity into their announcement microphone whilst in full Bowie mode.

I may be Aladdin Sane, but I thought it was Hunky Dory. Don't be Heroes, people; stay Low.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

While Ziggy, of course, played guitar.

I LOVE Bowie's music.

But what did I learn today? I learned that, sometimes, silence is the best answer.


----------



## Winston

My seventy-something year old pastor is mortal.  He and his group just came back from Israel, and he actually looks tired.  I take for granted how tough that man is.


----------



## W.Goepner

I learned that 'adverbs' are little pieces of dung, put there on our world of writing to make people tell me I need to change them and... and... AAAAARRRRGHHHHHHH! I give up!

Ahem, excuse me pleas, pay no attention to the little fellow in the corner, he is having a break down. We will have the gentlemen here with the hug-me jacket shortly.


----------



## Ethan

At the end of the day on 1[SUP]st[/SUP] July the 36th (Ulster) Division had suffered over 4,900 casualties:On the Somme 1916.


79 officers and 1,777 other ranks killed
102 officers and 2,626 other ranks wounded
7 officers and 206 other ranks missing
1 officer and 164 other ranks taken prisoner.
I have aways known the losses of my countrymen were horrendous at the Somme, but until today I never realised how heavy. 60% of the entire division were killed or wounded on one day within four hours! They advanced just one mile and held for two hours but due to poor backup had to withdraw! So their sacrifice was pointless.


----------



## dale

not a damn thing.


----------



## Emz

How to eat watermelon


----------



## escorial

I weigh 85 kilo's


----------



## Blade

The Dutch apparently discovered Australia a century before the British but wrote it off as a useless desert. An illustration of how blind fate (landing spot) can move history.:heart-borken:


----------



## Bishop

Blade said:


> The Dutch apparently discovered Australia a century before the British but wrote it off as a useless desert. An illustration of how blind fate (landing spot) can move history.:heart-borken:



"Useless desert" is their way of saying we don't want to die here from the horrible horrible things that await us.


----------



## BryanJ62

Bishop;1739817[I said:
			
		

> *]"Useless desert" is their way of saying *[/I]_*we don't want to die here from the horrible horrible things that await us*_.




*I can't blame them. The spiders over there are as big as a pie plate.*


----------



## CosmicGhost

While dipping graham crackers into milk, around 5 seconds will usually result in a deliciously soft mush. The trick is keeping it in one piece while delivering it to your mouth. Holding the cracker vertical with gentle movements while dropping it straight down so far has the best results. I call this the helicopter approach. I have devised a simple device that would result in 100% cracker to mouth ratio, but I worry that most of the fun is in the struggle. 

 Mushy bombs that land in the carpet can be cleaned easily the next day with a vacuum which has a hard brush attachment.


----------



## W.Goepner

CosmicGhost said:


> While dipping graham crackers into milk, around 5 seconds will usually result in a deliciously soft mush. The trick is keeping it in one piece while delivering it to your mouth. Holding the cracker vertical with gentle movements while dropping it straight down so far has the best results. I call this the helicopter approach. I have devised a simple device that would result in 100% cracker to mouth ratio, but I worry that most of the fun is in the struggle.
> 
> Mushy bombs that land in the carpet can be cleaned easily the next day with a vacuum which has a hard brush attachment.



Mushy graham cracker bombs! I like it. I learned that, for graham cracker dipping do not try to do the whole section at once, enjoy it in small sections for a longer lasting indulgence.


----------



## Emz

I learned some pretty harsh things wile researching for the book I'm writing on the holocaust, one of wich being that there is a distinct difference between a death and concentration camp. The largest and most farmhouse camp built (auschwitz-birkenau) has three parts, the only one of its kind, made up of a work, experiment, and death section of the camp, also with one of the highest number of casualties for one camp complex


----------



## W.Goepner

I learned that my editor has a very busy life and editing is only a small part of it.


----------



## BryanJ62

*I learned that I am jealous of my editor if she expresses any other interest besides me. She's in Vegas with her hubby for the next six days! Can you believe that sh##?????*


----------



## Pandora

I learned last evening that a triple crown will not be won again unless they change some rules. Very sorry for California Chrome, he is a beauty, ran hard and good but a horse who does still can not win over a fresh one, we see this 36 years without. I don't blame the owner for calling the Belmont winner a coward, I actually called him much worse, so incredibly unfair.


----------



## dale

W.Goepner said:


> I learned that my editor has a very busy life and editing is only a small part of it.





BryanJ62 said:


> *I learned that I am jealous of my editor if she expresses any other interest besides me. She's in Vegas with her hubby for the next six days! Can you believe that sh##?????*



wow. writers who actually WANT the attention of an editor. never heard of such a thing. i generally feel better when i'm hungover and vomiting
than when i'm reading an "edited version" of my work for the 1st time.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I've learned that this forum is AWESOME!


----------



## W.Goepner

dale said:


> wow. writers who actually WANT the attention of an editor. never heard of such a thing. i generally feel better when i'm hungover and vomiting
> than when i'm reading an "edited version" of my work for the 1st time.



Here is a tip about my story and my editor. One my editor is telling me that I have very bad Spelling, Punctuation, and Grammar, BUT The frequency of it, is typical. My flow and congruity, have minor flaws, things that if I take the time to give or take a word, it falls into place nicely. Maybe when I get published and a book or two under me, I might feel different.


----------



## Jo3

She is "nodding" her head right now and saying "Aww, B."


----------



## BryanJ62

*"She is shaking her head yes!" - For some reason my editor gets cranky whenever I do that??????*


----------



## TheYellowMustang

I learned the word lackbrain and became an instant fan.


----------



## Blade

TheYellowMustang said:


> I learned the word lackbrain and became an instant fan.



:sunny:Hey! It should be 'lack brain' though, I think.:cookie:


----------



## Ethan




----------



## Jo3

*"She is shaking her head yes!" - For some reason my editor gets cranky whenever I do that?????*

And it drives her crazy when you write "than" instead of "then". At least you're consistant. That makes it easy to correct.


----------



## BryanJ62

*I learned that my editor is a stalker.......(sigh) *


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned the Chinese word for 'cat' is 'māo'. 

YES.


----------



## Sunrise

really i was naive today
i started crying about my parent's controlling my life
then i realized it's my own 
only god then me can change
at least my thoughts
in the end  i figured out that i'm the responsible for it


----------



## BryanJ62

*I learned that it hurts really bad when you chomp down on a canker sore.*


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Ties were invented to keep shirts closed, when buttons weren't around. Hmm.


----------



## Blade

I learned that the city of Green Bay, WI. will never host the Super Bowl game because it does not have enough hotel rooms to handle the crowds. I would have thought the weather would have been a decisive factor in elimination but someone moved on past that.

Nice to see people on the job.:salut:


----------



## Pandora

Go Pack Go! Green Bay is not equipped and they are probably perfectly fine with that. All Atlanta  seems to think about is more, more, more. The Door Peninsula is special, where Green Bay begins the journey. I can't and hope it does not change much. I am due for an anniversary trip one fine May to Waupaca and the grande area we speak of. Rock the memories.

What did I learn today? I will forever be a little homesick.


----------



## ppsage

I learned that you can't give a like to someone on your ignore list.


----------



## bravery101

I learned that red wasps follow a queen, and are not very active at night...


----------



## Pidgeon84

That I don't listen to Morbid Angel enough.


----------



## PiP

Three year olds think they can rule the world!


----------



## Ethan




----------



## amelhope

never trust in luck too much to never fall in disappointment

That's what I learned this week


----------



## Winston

Humility.

I commented to a customer who was moving on how pristine one of her rooms was.  She looked sad and stared at the empty room:

"We brought our daughter home from the hospital, and that was going to be her room.  She lived for fifty six days."  She glanced at me, then looked away, "We never went in that room."

I learned that no matter how bad your day sucks, you have plenty to be thankful for.  I'm hugging my kids tonight.


----------



## bravery101

That's a wonderful thing to learn, Winston 

I learned that the internet is extremely distracting... Well, I re-learned it.


----------



## escorial

i hate hindsight..it gets on my nerves


----------



## escorial

thinking about the other day when i was out taking pictures...all were of people with pets or just people an animals....i asked when i could..do you mind if i take a picture of you...quite a few said no which was a pity but i was suprised how many said no.


----------



## Abby

People are weird aren't they, some think everything about them is sacred. I wouldn't have a problem if someone wanted to take a pic of me walking my dog...at least you asked!


----------



## escorial

people are strange!!!!...so true Abby.....one pic i took of a guy with his dog looked sad when i looked at it later on my camera but the story of his relationship with his friend was anything but sad....once you start taking pictures it's addictive...think i'll try and talk a little before i ask them..might get a few more ok's...nice experience though taking pictures.


----------



## PiP

escorial said:


> ...once you start taking pictures it's addictive...think i'll try and talk a little before i ask them..might get a few more ok's...nice experience though taking pictures.



Photography is addictive, Escorial. When I'm feeling down or need time-out to "think", I often take my camera for a walk. People are interesting... but I never take photographs of children. I usually photograph old men and women with "lived in" faces and then try to imagine their lives and the hardships of living through a fascist dictatorship. I wonder how their lives changed after the peaceful revolution... and is society really better now? 

I also love to photograph wildlife, especially insects. It seems to me we live in a parallel universe each existing in the same space and going about our daily life. I love studying the activities of insects, and critters such as lizards and geckos and imagine them with their own little family units.. No, I've not been at the pop, it's just how I view nature and love to create characters and tell stories about them.

I have an active imagination like you


----------



## LeeC

Some people are just camera shy, where otherwise they're outgoing. 

A couple decades ago I was asked to be a "feature" (demonstrating marquetry work) of a state's exhibits at the New England fair. The wife was there with me, to help watch for anyone, especially a child, reaching for one of the sharp tools I worked with.

At one point a TV crew showed up. As they were setting up, I looked around and the wife had vanished into thin air  She has no problem with family photos.


----------



## PiP

LeeC said:


> At one point a TV crew showed up. As they were setting up, I looked around and the wife had vanished into thin air  She has no problem with family photos.



I was once asked to do a series of interviews with expats around the world... like PatskySkyWriters TV. No way, I said! The guy could not understand my reticence... so I understand why your good lady disappeared!


----------



## escorial

PiP....some of those faces sound really interesting...must be alot harder taking pictures of nature in rural area's i imagine than urban animals!

Lee C..does the footage of you doing marquerty anywhere to be seen on internet?


----------



## Abby

I've taken quite a few photos of old ladies in swimming costumes lol...I like old people!!


----------



## escorial

Abby said:


> I've taken quite a few photos of old ladies in swimming costumes lol...I like old people!!



i could see pictures of old people having so much character..do you use colour or black and white...i wanted to do black n white but i couldn't figure it out on the camera!


----------



## PiP

escorial said:


> i could see pictures of old people having so much character..do you use colour or black and white...i wanted to do black n white but i couldn't figure it out on the camera!



I know it's cheating but you can change a photo to black and white by using photo management software. I use Photoshop but there is free software available such as "gimp" which you could download


----------



## LeeC

escorial,

I don't know. I think the state used it in some of their promotion material. You know, the "see the scenic vistas, outdoor opportunities, and fine crafts of our state" sort of thing. I didn't pay much attention because I had enough to do.

Earlier this year I did post a link to a sampling of works in one of the forums. If you haven't seen it, and can't find it, the link is http://www.achinook.com/artworks/ 

What I really wish is that I had more images of the past 

Like this old photo of my father c1940




And this picture of my wife when we had a second marriage ceremony too many years ago.


----------



## escorial

PiP said:


> I know it's cheating but you can change a photo to black and white by using photo management software. I use Photoshop but there is free software available such as "gimp" which you could download



cheers Pip....i can't download my pic's on chromebook so i'll take the memory card and do the editing in the shop..well they will i hope.


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> escorial,
> 
> I don't know. I think the state used it in some of their promotion material. You know, the "see the scenic vistas, outdoor opportunities, and fine crafts of our state" sort of thing. I didn't pay much attention because I had enough to do.
> 
> Earlier this year I did post a link to a sampling of works in one of the forums. If you haven't seen it, and can't find it, the link is http://www.achinook.com/artworks/
> 
> What I really wish is that I had more images of the past
> 
> Like this old photo of my father c1940
> 
> View attachment 6218
> 
> 
> And this picture of my wife when we had a second marriage ceremony too many years ago.
> 
> View attachment 6219



nice pictures man...checked out your work to..impressive..must be very intricate work man..quality stuff dude.


----------



## Abby

I'm no photographer, I got a new slr a while back but haven't made the time to learn how to use it properly, i just know the basics. Here's one of my old ladies lol...


----------



## escorial

refreshing picture Abby from the norm of a woman on a beach that i tend to come across...i'm sure i've seen your drawing of that pic.


----------



## Abby

Thanks Escorial,  yeah I did draw her  What camera have you got? Mine is a Nikon D3200, I want to take a photography course but just can't fit it in at the moment.


----------



## escorial

[h=1]Canon PowerShot SX510 12MP Bridge Camera - Black......looks cool.[/h]


----------



## Winston

I've learned that my daughter isn't the only photography nut I know:tennis:
We got her a Canon Rebel 2000.  It's the best we could afford.  Her grandparents chipped in and got her some insanely large lens.  She has a natural talent.
My wife can make any animal turn 180 degrees as soon as she picks up a camera.  We have albums full of animal rear ends.


----------



## Abby

I've learned that I never learn!! I_ always _get way more drunk than I wanted to,_ always _do something embarrassing, usually hurt myself in some way (3 inch gash down my leg from my own heel this time) I_ always_ say never again and then go and do exactly the same thing again. Why?? 
Oh, I also learned that hair of the dog doesn't work. But I'm sure I have already learned that at least a bazilllion times before, Doh!


----------



## count58

I have learned that many people write about great things 
like the most beautiful, the best, most useful, etc.
But behind these facts, there are fewer people writing 
about the unknown, the dark or bad sides of it.
Maybe it is just because we don't want to end in trouble
or hurt someone's feelings.


----------



## Diatsu

I've learned so much biology today... Too much!!!!! :blue:


----------



## Miles-Kirk

That dolphins use 20% of their cerebral cortex capacity, and that they learned the ability of using sonar to communicate, that they weren't inherently born with. Unless the movie, Lucy, lied to me.


----------



## Olly Buckle

> Unless the movie, Lucy, lied to me.


not unknown in nature movies. Walt believed lemmings fell over cliffs, so they did in his movie.


----------



## escorial

i bough a small carton of milk sometime last night..do not remember were or when but it was in my bag


----------



## Abby

Did you drink it?


----------



## escorial

Abby said:


> Did you drink it?


ha..no!..i was looking for my keys and it was just there!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that the Spanish inquisition gave the accused 30 days notice.


----------



## dale

Bruno Spatola said:


> Today I learned that the Spanish inquisition gave the accused 30 days notice.



yeah. the inquisitors weren't all bad. the cops here and now don't even give you that much notice before they mace and taze you into submission.


----------



## Terry D

I learned that former President Teddy Roosevelt was shot in the chest during a speech and refused treatment until after he was done about an hour later.


----------



## Bishop

Terry D said:


> I learned that former President Teddy Roosevelt was shot in the chest during a speech and refused treatment until after he was done about an hour later.



That guy was nothing short of badass, for many many reasons.


----------



## Blade

Bruno Spatola said:


> Today I learned that the Spanish inquisition gave the accused 30 days notice.



Reasonable. It would give the suspect time to flee the jurisdiction and save the authorities both the time and expense of dealing with them.:eagerness:

I did not know that actually.:apologetic:


----------



## E. Zamora

Today I learned that when you wife tells you to go to the doctor, you should do it.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Bruno Spatola said:


> Today I learned that the Spanish inquisition gave the accused 30 days notice.




Well that's good to know. But I'm still not changing my sig :lol:


----------



## ShadowEyes

Today I learned the best way to impress a woman is to shut up.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that the majority of water on Earth is older than our sun.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Today I learned that birds like crows, ravens and rooks are classified as Corvids


----------



## dither

E. Zamora said:


> Today I learned that when you wife tells you to go to the doctor, you should do it.



Mine tells me to go  to hell.

One day, i tell her, one day.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

dither said:


> Mine tells me to go  to hell.
> 
> One day, i tell her, one day.




To the moon ?


----------



## escorial

was in a pub last night and they played bingo...sex,drugs,rock n roll and bingo..don't think so


----------



## Deleted member 56686

My Mom ran a bingo hall for a while. It was almost fun to see little old ladies want to beat each other up :lol:


----------



## Abby

You need to find a new pub!


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> was in a pub last night and they played bingo...sex,drugs,rock n roll and bingo..don't think so



Who needs sex,drugs and/or rock and role?
I used to like bingo.


----------



## escorial

dr pepper tastes like soapy water


----------



## BryanJ62

*With the World Series in place I learned why I never/ever bet on sports.*

- - - Updated - - -



escorial said:


> _*dr pepper tastes like soapy water*_



*Boooooo.......Love my DP!!!!!!*


----------



## escorial

BryanJ62 said:


> *With the World Series in place I learned why I never/ever bet on sports.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> a kid told me that today and now i think the same..he ruined my fav drink for me dude
> 
> 
> *Boooooo.......Love my DP!!!!!!*


----------



## escorial

i'm dunmb founded..can't think were or when i lost my camera..thought ide go out tomorrow an take a few pic's but my camera is no where to be found..ah well..i tend to lose more than i find.


----------



## Abby

Oh no!! That's awful Escorial, hope you find it


----------



## escorial

Abby said:


> Oh no!! That's awful Escorial, hope you find it



it's gone..doh!....last time i had it was outside the everyman theatre in city and i took some pic's then i had a few drinks before making my way back to the station and i'm sure it was lost somewhere along the way..ah well.


----------



## Angelwing

I learned that technically the year should be 10 months long, starting with March, and ending with December--October, November, and December all have 8, 9, and 10 in their name (latin). Also in March there is the Spring Equinox.


----------



## dither

escorial said:


> was in a pub last night and they played bingo...sex,drugs,rock n roll and bingo..don't think so



Why not?

Sounds good t' me.


----------



## Angelwing

I don't think I already said, but I learned that Viking metal, and Pirate metal, are music genres, which is awesome. 

Tyr and Turisas for Viking metal <3
Alestorm for Pirate metal <3


----------



## escorial

opposite my flat a piece of derelict land has just had a site sales office plonked on it..new developments..man those property developers have some vision.


----------



## MaggieMoo

Never underestimate the evil of the unkind heart and damaged mind


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that my name in Jewish Gematrian numbers is 372.

Don't look at me like that. I never said it was interesting...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that Pythagoras believed you shouldn't urinate towards the sun.

Iunno.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Bruno Spatola said:


> Today I learned that Pythagoras believed you shouldn't urinate towards the sun.
> 
> Iunno.





Well, of course. How would you like it if the sun urinated on you?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

The ultimate golden shower.


----------



## MaggieMoo

Today I learnt that it takes a crew to run a ship...  And one man to sink it!


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned if you could fold a piece of paper in half 42 times, it would reach the moon. Impossible, yes, but I'm still baffled by the smallness of that number.


----------



## MaggieMoo

Today I learned that you cannot teach this old dog new tricks!


----------



## Winston

Bruno Spatola said:


> Today I learned if you could fold a piece of paper in half 42 times, it would reach the moon. Impossible, yes, but I'm still baffled by the smallness of that number.



42 is a rather consequential number.  But only if you have The Ultimate Question.

Anyway, I've learned as my kids grow, I realize how small and less impactful I am on them.  And the world in general.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Exactly 

Today I learned that '60' is the smallest number divisible by 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6. It's why it's so useful as a unit of time (seconds and minutes) -- the Babylonians picked it especially for that reason. 

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Blade

Bruno Spatola said:


> Today I learned that '60' is the smallest number divisible by 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6. It's why it's so useful as a unit of time (seconds and minutes) -- the Babylonians picked it especially for that reason.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.



I have never read of such but it sounds very plausible.:eagerness:

Apparently what I would consider marketable may have nothing to do with anything. In the library today I came across a coffee table sized book, printed 2014, called _Sharon Tate Recollection _which was basically a pictorial history of her life. Given that she died in 1969, a victim of the Charlie Manson murders, I would have thought any interest in her would be long gone.:scratch:


----------



## queenslime

Other than everything written in this thread (half I've already forgotten), grey cattle's name is Bos Primigenius Taurus Hungaricus.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that the word 'electrum' was at one point the Latin word for what we call 'amber' -- 'Elektron' in ancient Greek. They called it this because of amber's ability to store a static charge. It came to mean other things later, but that's pretty fascinating.  

As always, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Nemesis

_Berehat _is Malay for "respite"


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Noxicity said:


> _Berehat _is Malay for "respite"



Which is where the term 'beer hat' came from, presumably? Hmm, interesting! *hiccup*


----------



## Olly Buckle

Bruno Spatola said:


> Today I learned that the word 'electrum' was at one point the Latin word for what we call 'amber' -- 'Elektron' in ancient Greek. They called it this because of amber's ability to store a static charge. It came to mean other things later, but that's pretty fascinating.
> 
> As always, correct me if I'm wrong.



Possibly, to me it is an alloy of gold and silver, I originally came across it in a description of the vessel found under the altar stone in the excavation of the temple of Dianah.
The two metals are commonly found together, it was having a way of separating them and being able to make a 'pure' currency that made Croesus rich, it was beaten into thin sheets, sprinkled with salt, and melted in a furnace.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned one of the usable collective terms for sharks is a 'shiver'. Has a nice ring to it, I think. 'School' is good too, though not as poetic.


----------



## John Galt

There is no such thing as a fish. 

The Earth has two moons. 

Tintin is called Tantan in Japanese because Tintin (pronounced 'chin chin') means penis. 

When the Mona Lisa was stolen in 1911, Picasso was a suspect. 

Thomas Edison’s last breath is held in a vial at a museum in Detroit.

British cows moo in accents. 

 John Cleese’s father’s surname was Cheese. Cleese grew up 10miles from  Cheddar and his best friend at school was called Barney Butter.

I've had a rather productive day.


----------



## MaggieMoo

Today I learnt that not everyone is nice.... who knew?


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that shouting 'check mate' as loud as you can, then smacking all the pieces onto the floor _isn't_ how you play chess.

I've never seen someone cry during a chess match, but it had to happen eventually.


----------



## Atlantean

I learned that the Mongolians have an amazingly tough Olympic Judo team. Seriously, check their training out, they don't hold back.


----------



## MamaStrong

Today I learned that at least two cast members from '_GREASE_' died of Cancer. The girl who played Cha-Cha and the Principal of Rydell High. So sad.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned about 'eye floaters'. I'd always wondered what the tiny circles I sometimes see almost falling past my vision were, and was glad to hear it's a known thing. They're caused by light casting shadows of gel deposits that can collect in the vitreous humor at the back of the eye.

I haven't learned why you can see heaps of coloured dots teaming around when you shut your eyes, though -- even in total darkness.


----------



## escorial

i like my name in yellow not green


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Escorial, you've changed


----------



## Angelwing

Today I learned that Irish UFC fighter Conor McGregor is hilarious (and ambitious!).


----------



## playerslayer666

Today I learned that writing on an iPhone sucks, but I've not written much of anything in so long. Now I'm trying to use my iPhone as a writing tool anyway even though I hate it.


----------



## Pluralized

playerslayer666 said:


> Today I learned that writing on an iPhone sucks, but I've not written much of anything in so long. Now I'm trying to use my iPhone as a writing tool anyway even though I hate it.


Go download an app called Dragon. It's amazing.


----------



## ppsage

I learned that cutting a circular cake in half and sticking those to two adjacent sides of a square cake looks a lot more like a marvelously skinny-waisted voluptuous torso than a valentine heart. At least to me.


----------



## dither

Self-discipline works.


----------



## escorial

was in city yesterday and about to start listening to sum irish jig in a pub but i knocked an irish coffee all down my leg..went home and got changed but couldn't be bothered going back out so poured a whiskey an before i knew it 3/4 bottle sunk..fell asleep and woke up very angry..pathetic what drink can do to you.


----------



## dither

escorial; what drink can do to you.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Great isn't it.


----------



## escorial

yeah it can be dither...but sometimes it can be crap..i know whiskey makes me feel angry and frustrated so i tend to keep away from it but when i have a bad one it helps..sometimes..do you have a drink that can turn you off?


----------



## dither

Not that i know of mate, it's been a long time since i drunk any serious amount, not that i ever did very often. I suffer with hangovers you see.
I enjoy a couple of litres of tramp-juice at the weekends and that does me.


----------



## escorial

try buckfast tonic wine..most cider drinkers think it makes a good chaser..ha...


----------



## dither

I've never heard of it.


----------



## escorial

if you don't want to know the answer than don't ask the question


----------



## Boofy

Now I know what love is ^^


----------



## am_hammy

Well it's almost 10:30am for me and I've learned that sometimes all you want and need for breakfast is a freaking cheeseburger. Gotta shake up routine and not be subjected to it all the time.A cheeseburger I will have.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

am_hammy said:


> Gotta shake up routine and not be subjected to it all the time.A cheeseburger I will have.



Ha, don't just shake up routine. Pull its shirt over its head and kick it in the jollies. That's my policy. 

Variety is the spice of life, and routine is the start of death.


----------



## LeeC

am_hammy said:


> Well it's almost 10:30am for me and I've learned that sometimes all you want and need for breakfast is a freaking cheeseburger. Gotta shake up routine and not be subjected to it all the time.A cheeseburger I will have.


Something to be said for that. Better to go out with a bang than simply waste away of age  


Though I do remember, back when I was in the military and hamburgers were fifteen cents, buying five dollars worth to get me through a weekend poker game.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

LeeC said:


> Better to go out with a bang than simply waste away of age .



Mmm hm. This is my plan, quite literally . . . one way or another.


----------



## am_hammy

LeeC said:


> Something to be said for that. Better to go out with a bang than simply waste away of age
> 
> 
> Though I do remember, back when I was in the military and hamburgers were fifteen cents, buying five dollars worth to get me through a weekend poker game.



fifteen cents....ahhhhhh the envy I feel. that's fantastic




Bruno Spatola said:


> Pull its shirt over its head and kick it in the jollies. That's my policy.



I can do that. A swift kick can make one feel better. I'll even give it a swirly and take its lunch money too, if I'm up for it ^_^


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

When one stays up late, then enjoys coffee with rum shots, one sleeps well, and wakes up feeling pretty good.


----------



## LeeC

Bruno Spatola said:


> Mmm hm. This is my plan, quite literally . . . one way or another.



But then you'll miss the challenges of senescence ;-) Like this morning, my getting to the wood shed in over three feet of snow, in my wheelchair. Think of all the fun you'll be missing. It's quite invigorating  And think of all the advances today to help us, like having indoor plumbing instead of an outhouse.

- - - Updated - - -



Crowley K. Jarvis said:


> When one stays up late, then enjoys coffee with rum shots, one sleeps well, and wakes up feeling pretty good.


The wife once told me that if I wanted to wake up with a smile, to go to sleep with a cloths hanger in my mouth


----------



## PiP

When the parents feed babies brussel sprouts, it's grandma who suffers the consequences when she is on nappy duty... *yuck*


----------



## Bruno Spatola

LeeC said:


> But then you'll miss the challenges of senescence ;-) Like this morning, my getting to the wood shed in over three feet of snow, in my wheelchair.



Oh, if only you knew, Lee. If only you knew...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned some showings of _Trainspotting_ in the US had subtitles, ha. It's funny how I can understand even the most drunken, jumbled Scottish accents without trouble, but some Americans would be completely baffled by it, like they've bumped into Mork or something.


----------



## am_hammy

I have learned that taking naps in the afternoon is a horrible idea. The only reward you get is a nauseating headache.

Never again, Naps. Never again


----------



## Blade

am_hammy said:


> I have learned that taking naps in the afternoon is a horrible idea. The only reward you get is a nauseating headache.
> 
> Never again, Naps. Never again



They can also keep you up too late. If you have a recharge nap in the middle of the afternoon you may find yourself wide awake at 3:00AM. I avoid naps myself for this reason though I have one accidentally once in a while.:sleeping:


----------



## belthagor

Sound travels faster when there is snow on the ground.


----------



## MamaStrong

That I'm not meant to have a best friend. Maybe only friends who we hang out every once in awhile, but not a BFF. They never pan out and at 32 I'm tired of trying to decide if it's me or not.


----------



## JustRob

am_hammy said:


> I have learned that taking naps in the afternoon is a horrible idea. The only reward you get is a nauseating headache.
> 
> Never again, Naps. Never again



I have woken up this morning with a nauseating headache. Perhaps I shouldn't have slept so deeply last night. I may need to take a nap this afternoon to get over it. Today I have learned that we are all different. How refreshing. Maybe I won't need that nap after all now. Thank you.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/03/150302104731.htm


----------



## Winston

Given the gift of unexpected time off, I can waste it as well or better than most.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Ukranian word for Down's syndrome children translates literaly as 'Sunshine children' because of their generally happy disposition.


----------



## Sonata

I have learned not to complain when the alarm clock goes off at 6.55am as it - or rather the one I had then - used to go off at 4.30am so that I could get to work on time.  Now I can always go back to bed.


----------



## JustRob

That it will take me far longer to draw a picture to illustrate my poem than it did to write the thing and that when I post it in the poetry forum people will think that it's obvious that that was so. Nevertheless I'm not going to post the poem without the picture. In fact the whole exercise seems so pointless that I may post it in Totally Pointless Posts -- or just go and do something else instead. Drat!


----------



## am_hammy

I have learned today to never take having an actual bed to sleep in for granted. It's glorious.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Yessum. A bed is a home all on its own!


----------



## JustRob

At my boarding school the beds were three to four inch hair mattresses on solid wood boards, but after an exhausting day even they were bliss. I never take anything in life for granted.


----------



## Sonata

am_hammy said:


> I have learned today to never take having an actual bed to sleep in for granted. It's glorious.





Bruno Spatola said:


> Yessum. A bed is a home all on its own!



Yes a bed is glorious and a home all on its own, except when the dog decides it is hers and sleeps stretched across it, half way down. :roll:


----------



## am_hammy

Sonata said:


> Yes a bed is glorious and a home all on its own, except when the dog decides it is hers and sleeps stretched across it, half way down. :roll:




Dogs will always claim the bed.

"You guessed it right, human. *You *have to sleep on the floor tonight!"


----------



## Sonata

am_hammy said:


> Dogs will always claim the bed.
> 
> "You guessed it right, human. *You *have to sleep on the floor tonight!"



I forgot to add that she usually takes one or two monkeys and a honking goose to bed as well.


----------



## JustRob

am_hammy said:


> Dogs will always claim the bed.
> 
> "You guessed it right, human. *You *have to sleep on the floor tonight!"



We have a far better arrangement with our two cats. We get the bed at night and they get it in the daytime. Nocturnal pets are just that much easier. There is however a period of congestion while we have breakfast in bed every morning and they've already moved in. Sometimes I can barely find space for the laptop to post my morning thoughts hereabouts.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

Today I learned that if you forget to get your hair cut, and it's windy, you will not enjoy walking outside. Very simple, but it had not occurred to me up until this exact point in my life...


----------



## Blade

_Scientific American_ is the longest continuously published magazine in the United States, founded in 1845 by inventor and landscape painter Rufus Porter. It turns 170 in August 2015!


----------



## MaggieMoo

That it's not enough to just plant a seed!


----------



## Sonata

That the reason the washing machine is not working is because it is not plugged in.


----------



## JustRob

Sonata said:


> That the reason the washing machine is not working is because it is not plugged in.



That's what they call the economy setting.


----------



## JustRob

That there are days when one is too busy to learn anything except for that.


----------



## BurntMason84

I learned today that Joseph Stalin actually modified Vladimir Lenin's notes about who should lead Russia after he had passed away, which actually condemned Stalin.  And that this became one of the main factors that Stalin rose to power of the Soviet Union, because of falsifying documents.


----------



## Loveabull

yeah it can be dither...but sometimes it can be crap..i know whiskey makes me feel angry and frustrated so i tend to keep away from it but when i have a bad one it helps..sometimes..do you have a drink that can turn you off?

Vodka straight up...the clear stuff means you don't suffer in the morning, although memory can be a tad spotty. Does the job though. I've learned that you can't control the feelings of other people...a concept that escapes us from time to time.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

If you hit one number in the lotto- you don't get the $ 4 unless you've also hit the power ball


----------



## am_hammy

Today I learned that no one at work takes down promotional signs when there is no longer said product on said sign, which then causes angry customers to assume that they can still buy said product for said price amount.

It's not there people. It's just not anymore -_-


----------



## Olly Buckle

am_hammy said:


> Today I learned that no one at work takes down promotional signs when there is no longer said product on said sign, which then causes angry customers to assume that they can still buy said product for said price amount.
> 
> It's not there people. It's just not anymore -_-


I learned that your company is missing a trick, 'While stocks last' or 'When it's gone it's gone' encourages people to get in there and make their minds up to buy, and if they miss it they blame themselves and act quicker next time.
Earn some brownie points with your boss and point it out.


----------



## escorial

just ordered a bottle of hair tonic..why i do not know..impulsive buy's never stop even when your older


----------



## Blade

am_hammy said:


> Today I learned that no one at work takes down promotional signs when there is no longer said product on said sign, which then causes angry customers to assume that they can still buy said product for said price amount.


A trick learned from observing garage sales.](*,)


----------



## Sonata

Today I learned what it is like having no internet, no telephone, no television and no music.

It is HORRIBLE.


----------



## LeeC

I'm glad I grew up in a whole different time without the internet, television, and computer games  

“The average American child, by age eighteen, is estimated to have seen eighteen thousand murders and two hundred thousand acts of violence on television. The “death play” of popular video games is accelerating these numbers to ever-higher levels.” 
― Richard J. Borden, Ecology and Experience: Reflections from a Human Ecological Perspective


----------



## escorial

I'm glad I grew up in a whole different time without the internet, television, and computer games  


sometimes random chance works out dude..i'm happy for you though


----------



## Sonata

LeeC said:


> I'm glad I grew up in a whole different time without the internet, television, and computer games



We had none of those, we did not even have a telephone but we did have a radio and apart from school hours we were outside playing - unless it was raining in which case we usually had our noses stuck in a book.

I did try reading a bit today but my eyes got sore very quickly as the print is so small.  Sometimes being stuck in here all the time gets me down, which is why I rely on my computer for contact with the outside world, hence saying today was a horrible one because I felt cut off from everyone and everything.  I could not even take the dog for a gallopy-trot around the village as I had forgotten to put my big scooter on charge although she does not mind if she does not go out - she sunbathed a bit outside - came in and had a zonk on the couch - a bit more sunbathing and some racing around outside then back in and on the couch again!


----------



## LeeC

Sonata said:


> ... Sometimes being stuck in here all the time gets me down, which is why I rely on my computer for contact with the outside world, hence saying today was a horrible one because I felt cut off from everyone and everything.


I see your point. Hope tomorrow will be better


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that, on the final night of shooting James Cameron's _Titanic_, eighty cast and crew members were hospitalized after their clam chowder was spiked . . . with PCP. HAHA . . . erm . . . I mean . . . how frightfully heinous... Ha.


----------



## Thaumiel

The Fourier transform of a top hat is a sink.







[Well an indicator function becomes a sinc function.]


----------



## Loveabull

Today I learned that people are all too happy to help if you ask for it the right way. I was on a bus destined for downtown Newark. If you've ever been lost on foot in a major city you know the frustration. I asked the young lady next to me and got perfect directions. She saved me a good hour of heading the wrong direction. Thank you random stranger thank you!


----------



## Olly Buckle

"letters of manumission" are documents freeing people from obligations of servitude, slaves or villeins for example


----------



## Sonata

Today I kjhghhg k learned not ti =dd  x  ti to and try with it a very small thing on my lap.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that, in certain regions during the Edwardian period, women were considered bad luck on fishing vessels (not sure if it was specific to that, or all ships in general).


----------



## LordDarconis

I learned that you can be more susceptible or more resistant to different infections based on your blood type.


----------



## aj47

Today I learned that Joomla is tougher than I thought.


----------



## Winston

I learned that you can over tighten a water tank to a toilet bowl.  I also re-learned that ceramic is brittle, and cracks easier than one thinks.

Finally, I learned that it takes four large towels to mop-up most of the water from a fractured toilet.  And, they're heavy when you have to carry the broken remnants downstairs.


----------



## Blade

1 human = 2,500 chicken wings. (Read today on Facebook)

Sounds reasonable I suppose. No idea how it could be confirmed but then I don't much care either.:stupid:


----------



## Sonata

Yesterday [well it is morning now] I learned that it possibly was not a good idea to do what I did.


----------



## TeriBeth

I learned that writing in a nice planner with a good pen is much more satisfying than typing info into my phone.


----------



## dither

I'm just a lazy "wannabe".

Writing;
Doesn't come easy.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When my cat meows, she's not always wanting a treat.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that the brilliant '80s movie _The Fugitive _is an adaptation of a '60s TV series of the same name! 

How didn't I know that? And they're remaking it . . . again.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Did you know that _The Fugitive_ comes in a combo case- bundled with the sequel _U.S. Marshals_?


----------



## Deleted member 56686

They actually have a Fugitive marathon (the original series) on the station I'm watching right now. I thought the remake was in the nineties.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

1993 with Tommy Lee Jones and Harrison Ford

The Fugitive series remake (2000–2001)

According the IMDB this is the list or remakes for the story of The Fugitive

Series


1963–1967
2005


Movies


1963 tv movie
1993


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Oh, I thought it came out in '87. It still has that '80s look, to my eyes. Well, I only go from memory, so I'm bound to be wrong sometimes.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

I learned that Newcastle was once the largest exporter of urine in the world. It was used as a yellow dye.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

Mondays are rubbish when you have a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Blade

I learned that in 1905 there were 19 men who died playing US College football. The situation was so severe that President Theodore Roosevelt had to intervene.:hurt:


----------



## MaggieMoo

That even after 22 years some people will just never know you!


----------



## Winston

Grip low enough, and you can pull almost any weed.  Even blackberries that keep trying to take over your potato garden.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Winston said:


> Grip low enough, and you can pull almost any weed.  Even blackberries that keep trying to take over your potato garden.


Mostly true, it depends a bit on the time of year and the moisture content of the ground.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned over 30 species of shark have been known to appear arround the coasts of Britain! 

Coooooool.


----------



## The Green Shield

Blade said:


> I learned that in 1905 there were 19 men who died playing US College football. The situation was so severe that President Theodore Roosevelt had to intervene.:hurt:



Yup. He threatened to ban the sport entirely until safety measures were implemented. In the face of such damning presidential threat, safety measures were quickly implemented. 

#TheMoreYouKnow#HistoryBuff


----------



## Winston

I learned that I can wing a Forklift test.  
They required 60 hours of on-the-job practice.  I had less than two.  It's not rocket science, but it wasn't easy either.


----------



## Olly Buckle

My car is about to die, the back axles are worn, there is a bit of a gasket leak making it overheat, the clutch is at the top of the adjustment and there are a couple of small holes appearing in the chassis. No one thing that is killer yet, but all together, time to start looking for a replacement.


----------



## Olly Buckle

An 'abatis' is an obstruction made from cut down trees arranged with the fops pointing towards the enemy.


----------



## Stormcat

A hemotoma is a fancy name for a bruise.


----------



## JustRob

Chicken eggs are acid forming but duck eggs are alkaline forming when eaten. 
Not sure how to work that fact into a story though.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that on the Beatles' _Help_ album cover, they're actually spelling out 'N, U, J, V,' because 'Help' didn't look so good in semaphore.


----------



## Bloggsworth

That whichever way you try to get to Esher at 8 o'clock in the morning; North Circular, M25 or straight through London, it always takes 3 hours to do what is only an 18 mile journey if you went the straightest route.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Bloggsworth said:


> That whichever way you try to get to Esher at 8 o'clock in the morning; North Circular, M25 or straight through London, it always takes 3 hours to do what is only an 18 mile journey if you went the straightest route.


The only way to move around London quickly is on a step through honda, a cub 90. I learned that years ago, today:-

That when a Roman freedman died the majority of his estate was inherited by his benefactor. I suppose it is better than being a slave, but it is a limited freedom if you can't provide for your family and they end up destitute and sold into slavery because your former owner has first title to your property.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

When the cat's in season, sometimes ear plugs aren't enough


----------



## Lewdog

Here is something I learned that will totally blow your mind.  Edgar Allen Poe only ever had one complete novel, and it was actually printed in installments in the newspaper.  It was called, "_*The Narrative of Arthur Gordon Pym of Nantucket" *_and written in 1838.  It tells the story of a man that stows away on ships and his adventures.  On one ship they hit a huge storm and are left drifting at sea waiting for rescue.  There are four of them and after a long time without water or food, they decide to draw straws to see who would be killed in order to be cannibalized by the others so that they may survive.  Eventually a young boy named Parker is chosen and they go through with the deed and do live and eventually are rescued.



> As time passes, with no sign of land or other ships, Parker suggests that one of them should be killed as food for the others. They draw straws, following the Custom of the Sea and Parker is sacrificed. This gives the others a reprieve, but Augustus soon dies from wounds received when they reclaimed the _Grampus, and several more storms batter the already badly damaged ship. Pym and Peters float on the upturned hull and are close to death when they are rescued by theJane Guy, a ship out of Liverpool._



Now for the strange part, here is a true life story that occurred in 1884, a year after Poe's Novel.  The similarities are simply eerie, all the way to the fact he got the number of men left after the accident, AND he got the exact name of the cannibalized victim correct!



> The English yacht _Mignonette was a 19.43 net tonnage, 52-foot (16 m) cruiser built in 1867.[SUP][2][/SUP] It was an inshore boat, not made for long voyages.[SUP][3][/SUP] In 1883, she was purchased as a leisure vessel by Australian lawyer John Henry Want.[SUP][2][/SUP] The yacht could only reasonably be transported to Australia by sailing, but she was a small vessel and the prospect of a 15,000-mile (24,000-km) voyage hampered Want's initial attempts to find a suitable crew. She finally set sail for Sydney from Southamptonon 19 May 1884 with a crew of four: Tom Dudley, the captain; Edwin Stephens; Edmund Brooks; and Richard Parker, the cabin boy. Parker was 17 years old and an inexperienced seaman.[SUP][4][/SUP]_
> _On 5 July, the yacht was running before a gale, around 1,600 miles (2,600 km) northwest of the Cape of Good Hope. Though the weather was by no means extreme and the vessel was not in any difficulties, Dudley gave the order to heave to so that the crew could enjoy a good night's sleep. As the manoeuvre was completed, and Parker was sent below to prepare tea, a wave struck the yacht and washed away the lee bulwark._
> _Dudley instantly realised that the yacht was doomed and ordered the single 13-foot (4 m) lifeboat to be lowered. The lifeboat was of flimsy construction, with boards only 0.25 inches (6 mm) thick and was holed in the haste to get it away. Mignonettesank within five minutes of being struck and the crew abandoned ship for the lifeboat, managing only to salvage vital navigational instruments along with two tins of turnips and no fresh water.[SUP][5][/SUP] There have been various theories about thestructural inadequacies of the yacht that led to such a catastrophic failure in routine weather.[SUP][6][/SUP]_
> _Dudley managed to improvise a sea anchor to keep the lifeboat headed into the waves and maintain her stability. Over the first night, the crew had to fight off a shark with their oars. They were around 700 miles (1,100 km) from the nearest land, being either St. Helena or Tristan da Cunha.[SUP][6][/SUP] Dudley kept the first tin of turnips until 7 July when its five pieces were shared among the men to last two days. On or around 9 July, Brooks spotted a turtle which Stephens dragged on board. The crew were resolutely avoiding drinking seawater as it was then universally held to be fatal and, though they devoured the turtle, they forewent drinking its blood when it became contaminated with seawater. The turtle yielded about three pounds (1.4 kg) of meat each, though the crew ate even the bones, and, along with the second tin of turnips lasted until 15 or 17 July. The crew consistently failed to catch any rainwater and by 13 July, with no other source of fluid, they began to drink their own urine. It was probably on 20 July that Parker became ill through drinking seawater. Stephens was also unwell, possibly having experimented with seawater.[SUP][7][/SUP]_
> _
> The following day, with no prospect of rescue in sight, Dudley and Stephens silently signalled to each other that Parker would be killed. Killing Parker before his natural death would better preserve his blood to drink. Brooks, who had not been party to the earlier discussion, claimed to have signalled neither assent nor protest. Dudley always insisted that Brooks had assented. Dudley said a prayer and, with Stephens standing by to hold the youth's legs if he struggled, pushed his penknife into Parker'sjugular vein, killing him.[SUP][7][/SUP]Drawing lots in order to choose a sacrificial victim who would die to feed the others was possibly first discussed on 16 or 17 July, and debate seems to have intensified on 21 July but without resolution. On 23 or 24 July, with Parker probably in a coma, Dudley told the others that it was better that one of them die so that the others survive and that they should draw lots. Brooks refused. That night, Dudley again raised the matter with Stephens pointing out that Parker was probably dying and that he and Stephens had wives and families. They agreed to leave the matter until the morning._
> _
> __In some of the varying and confused later accounts of the killing, Parker murmured, "What me?" as he was slain.[SUP][8][/SUP] The three fed on Parker's body, with Dudley and Brooks consuming the most and Stephens very little. The crew even finally managed to catch some rainwater. Dudley later described the scene, "I can assure you I shall never forget the sight of my two unfortunate companions over that ghastly meal we all was like mad wolfs who should get the most and for men fathers of children to commit such a deed we could not have our right reason."[SUP][9][/SUP] The crew sighted a sail on 29 July.[SUP][10][/SUP]_



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/R_v_Dudley_and_Stephens

The actual event spawned a curious court case on whether the crew would get murder for killing Parker or if they had to do it in order survive.  It was the _*R v Dudley and Stephens *_case, and the men on the boat were actually given a lesser sentence of manslaughter because of the conditions surrounding what happened. 



> After a highly publicized trial they were convicted of murder and sentenced to death with a recommendation for clemency; the sentence was commuted to six months in prison.



Odd isn't it?  Do you think they got a fair sentence?


----------



## Goob

I learned that all those "hacks" claiming to remove pomegranate seeds easier are lies.


----------



## Phil Istine

Today I learned that if the co-efficients in a quadratic equation add up to 0, one of the factors must always be (x-1).  I wish I'd known that a couple of years ago, as it would have made some of the factorising a lot easier.


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that, in some states, lawyers and judges must do jury duty when called, without dismissal.

That would be awkward. "Sorry, I can't come to work today. I have to go to court..."


----------



## aj47

I learned that some people need to be walked through the checkout process on Amazon.


----------



## The Green Shield

I've learned that people are always people, no matter the era. What changes are the technology that surrounds the people.


----------



## LeeC

We all know who the most destructive predator is, but do you know what the largest toothed predator is without looking it up?


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis

As in, largest of any predator?

Or largest of any predator based on proportions? 

I'm just curious... it will change my guess.

If you didn't say predator, I would say whales because their 'teeth' are huge...


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Polar bear or Siberian tiger on land.

Great white in the ocean.


----------



## LeeC

The largest in physical size Crow. Not even close ROP ;-)

predator:  an animal that naturally preys on others


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> The largest in physical size Crow. Not even close ROP ;-)
> 
> predator:  an animal that naturally preys on others



dude they are amazing birds..two live somewhere buy me..urban crows...i get to look at them most days...last week one was limping but it's ok now.....there staple diet around here is discarded chip shop meals


----------



## LeeC

Thanks for reminding me of this post es. I guess others gave up. Yes crows are amazing es, and so are many other life forms when you get to know them  When one looks at various animals' intelligence relative to their physical form and adaptation in the web of life, the thought may occur that our own "intelligence" verges on the contradictory  

Anyway, the answer to the question "We all know who the most destructive predator is, but do you know what the largest toothed predator is without looking it up?" is the sperm whale.


----------



## Winston

I've learned that since my daughter's been gone to college, I really miss her.  I'm happy she's here visiting.  And I don't want her to go back.

Also, I've learned that I'm missing "Prolong The Magic" from Cake to complete my collection of their work.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The manuscripts in Old English number less than a thousand; so few!


----------



## escorial

astroannie doesn't like being called buttercup...


----------



## Bruno Spatola

Today I learned that Lee Majors _isn't _a baseball player, despite my determined rant that a man with a cool name like his simply MUST be for the sake of us all.

Drat and double drat.

I also learned Buzz Aldrin's mother's name was Marion Moon.


----------



## escorial

i got checkmated after 3 moves...i give up


----------



## Blade

Some common English words are actually acronyms. Also the distorted characters that you see and have to interpret when you have to verify yourself as a human actually have a name.

http://www.therecord.com/whatson-story/6230385-8-words-you-probably-didn-t-know-are-acronyms/


----------



## am_hammy

Not everyone will help shovel snow. Sometimes you have people that will only clear out their own spot and peace out. That's when you put the snow in their parking spot and help the others they should have :mrgreen:


----------



## curtis

I learned that I use passive verbs too much. I've been practicing using verbs that require an object. There are roughly 185 active verbs.


----------



## Winston

Copper-Nickel is a strong alloy.  Adding the weaker metal Aluminum to Copper-Nickel makes the alloy stronger.  The Aluminum bonds in the molecular gaps.
That's a lot like life.  The thing you think is weak is a valuable addition.


----------



## Lewdog

I went back and looked at my Catfish Soup interview and saw that Pandora was the last person to comment about it.  It took me back a bit.


----------



## UtopiasCult

I learned today that the concept of rest & relaxation is truly overrated. No rest for the wicked, right? I don't think I am wicked - even if grandma may say otherwise, she hasn't forgiven me for starting to laugh at the last town sermon*. Now I know, I know ... I can rest when I'm dead, however, I have no intentions of dying anytime soon. So when cloning becomes in vogue, and they all just don't go "doh"  I've decided, I'm first. Two is better than one. 


*The sermon was a few years ago when visiting mum's family & I couldn't help it. Had the pew bouncing I was laughing so hard. The priest, female, was reading a line that made her behaviour to those that volunteer & help such a terrible hypocrite and she didn't seem to realize [or care]. 

**Doh - Homer's clones for the very few that have never watched the Simpsons. And I know there are some.


----------



## Stormcat

Circumcision of boys is a longer process than I thought. I thought it was just a lil' snip, but after seeing the process for myself, makes me glad I don't have a penis... or live in a nation where they practice FGM.


----------



## LeeC

A little perspective for those that might not be aware. This bear was tranquilized for tagging, not killed. The black bears in NE don't get as large.


----------



## escorial

LeeC said:


> A little perspective for those that might not be aware. This bear was tranquilized for tagging, not killed. The black bears in NE don't get as large.
> 
> View attachment 12003




I find your world totally fascinating man....


----------



## Carline Elizabeth

Learned something deep today...

'People come and go, and that's okay, since those who remain are usually those who matter."

Basically, I've learned that one of my co-workers that I was so close to had been spreading false rumors about me, idk what she wants to gain from it. Thankfully though, a lot of people don't believe her words..


----------



## The Green Shield

I've learned a bit about genes today!  Genes and how it's passed down to the offspring.

*SCIENCE!!*


----------



## JustRob

I've learned a bit about anomalistics today. That's about taking a proper scientific approach to things that look like they aren't accepted science.


----------



## LeeC

The Green Shield said:


> I've learned a bit about genes today!  Genes and how it's passed down to the offspring.
> 
> *SCIENCE!!*



Even so TGS, genes are just a mechanism in part to allow some range of adaptation to changing habitat. Consider that microbes can alter their chemistry, whereas we higher life forms can't adapt to anywhere near the extent because all the cooperating cells make such impractical. 

That's why showing more respect for, and preserving existing biodiversity to the extent we can, is important to the longevity of our species. The biodiversity we evolved with sustains our very existence, and so-called wilderness is the incubator of that biodiversity. All life forms affect their habitat, but excesses accelerate evolutionary changes to maintain counterbalance in Nature's grand design. 

Biodiversity and wilderness aren't romantic notions to me, but rather caring about the world of my grandson and beyond. 

At the same time life is chance, so don't rule out a meteor strike


----------



## Robbie

What have you learned? I am fascinated and intrigued with physiology, especially genetics. Are you a student?


----------



## aj47

What I've learned today:  While you cannot copyright an idea--treatments are a whole nother ballgame.


----------



## UtopiasCult

Learnt today, that once again, no matter how in the wrong they actually are (this time they've actually taken to outright lying) and for how insignificant a "fee", the government will try to rip you off every which way. Particularly with tax returns/refunds. Makes me laugh.


----------



## LeeC

Something else for perspective. Golden Eagle.


----------



## RhythmOvPain

Swat Katz, back in the mid-nineties, was one of the earliest young adult cartoons I watched (along with Ghostbusters, Tiny Tunes and Animaniacs). It was the show that instilled in me a love for fighter jets, as well as taught me about justifiable punishment, as well as deciding right from wrong.

It was also fucking cool!

Today, I learned that 2016 will see a reboot of ths iconic Hanna-Barberra masterpiece, cancelled before its second season even ended.

I CAN'T WAAAAAAAAITTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## RhythmOvPain

LeeC said:


> Something else for perspective. Golden Eagle.
> 
> View attachment 12087



Nature fist bump.


----------



## UtopiasCult

LeeC said:


> Something else for perspective. Golden Eagle.
> 
> View attachment 12087



Indeed, being one of the biggest birds alive today, the _*harpy eagle*_ is an impressive bird. Those toes are far too thick-limbed to belong to a golden eagle. 

In fact > https://www.pinterest.com/pin/553168766707549356/


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Deus Ex Machina- 

_noun_
an unexpected power or event saving a seemingly hopeless situation, especially as a contrived plot device in a play or novel.

Beware of this in your writings, avoid at all costs. Even though many writers use it, especially in film and TV, it's a bad thing to do- equates to lazy writing.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

When the spotlight is turned on, nod and embrace the warmth.  Smile, say thanks, and say no more.


----------



## LeeC

UtopiasCult said:


> Indeed, being one of the biggest birds alive today, the _*harpy eagle*_ is an impressive bird. Those toes are far too thick-limbed to belong to a golden eagle.
> 
> In fact > https://www.pinterest.com/pin/553168766707549356/


Thank you, apparently the image has been posted numerous places with conflicting descriptions. I didn't question it having seen a falconer's golden eagle up close and personal in Asia. Admittedly Asian golden eagles are somewhat larger than those in North America. 

To get a good idea of the range of sizes see:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_eagle

To see what they are capable of see:
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/royal-raptor-180949437/?no-ist

Both links far more reputable than your pinterest  link or where I first noticed it. 

The following image from Smithsonian of a golden eagle preying on a deer may give you a better visual reference.


----------



## Olly Buckle

A friend of ours who keeps raptors had an eagle land above his glove and grip. He said as the talons went through his arm he laid down carefully because he knew he would faint, and if the bird was startled it would simply rip, rather than withdrawing its talons the way they had gone in.


----------



## The Green Shield

Olly Buckle said:


> A friend of ours who keeps raptors had an eagle land above his glove and grip. He said as the talons went through his arm he laid down carefully because he knew he would faint, and if the bird was startled it would simply rip, rather than withdrawing its talons the way they had gone in.



Ow. o__o

Yeah, that's the thing about raptors and eagles; their claws are made for shredding things. They don't politely retract the talons when they take off...


----------



## Winston

And, it seems our eagles love it when it rains here.  We see so many more during wet, cold weather.  Must be good for fishing.


----------



## Ultraroel

Today I learned that my Girlfriends grandfather is actually quite a famous poet here in Bulgaria. 
Funny, as they never told me that before. Now I'm sad I don't speak much Bulgarian and he hardly speaks English :/


----------



## UtopiasCult

I learnt yesterday actually that a very skilled, exceptionally actually (people came from hours & hours away for his work), local tattoo artist tried to commit suicide a number of years ago. He "survived" in a way (brain damage). If I didn't know him personally [friends / family have had work done by him] I'd never realize just who he was yesterday - complete and utter 180 in personality. Such a shame, he was a skilled artist and very witty / very on the ball.


----------



## Glhadiator

That any heart has the ability to accommodate room for everyone. Love occupies space without consisting of any matter. I can give and accept it without regard to how much of it I have left or how much I can carry within me. It is the most powerful ability I have. It overcomes hate and prejudice. It heals the sick and the weak. No power can take it away.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

The passion shows within all my efforts, but the effort to show passion to myself doesn't exist.

 _(I worked from 12 - 6:20 PM, and then volunteered to come in from midnight to 7. Two people called out, and I made the 4th wheel to the team. I feel like another bug trophy on a truck's grill.) _


----------



## bdcharles

I learned today that when Evel Kneivel jumped the Snake River in Idaho in 1973, he composed a little poem about it. It's actually quite good.


----------



## Mesafalcon

Today I learned that if you play games on your cell phone on the train, you can miss your stop and possibly be late for something.


----------



## UtopiasCult

LeeC said:


> Thank you, apparently the image has been posted numerous places with conflicting descriptions. I didn't question it having seen a falconer's golden eagle up close and personal in Asia. Admittedly Asian golden eagles are somewhat larger than those in North America.
> 
> To get a good idea of the range of sizes see:
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_eagle
> 
> To see what they are capable of see:
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/royal-raptor-180949437/?no-ist
> 
> Both links far more reputable than your pinterest link or where I first noticed it.
> 
> The following image from Smithsonian of a golden eagle preying on a deer may give you a better visual reference.
> 
> View attachment 12105



hmm...

Wikipedia is not reputable in the slightest, anyone and their mother is capable of editing wikipedia. An escaped convict from a "loony bin" can edit wikipedia. 

As for the Smithsonian, you are unable to see the feet and the talons so the photographs are irrelevant. 

The harpy eagle is bigger, stronger, and thus have heavier "limbs" [including the feet] to support the bulk of the bird than the smaller golden eagle. Harpies outweigh golden eagles by nearly four times.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyewFt3aeBY
You can see that this harpy eagle has the exact same short thick toes as the "golden eagle" you linked. 

Here is a Mongolian golden eagle, apparently bigger than north American version, with longer less thick toes. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewr-vzw4ZWo


I've had the pleasure when living in Russia of photographing golden eagles in Mongolia.


----------



## LeeC

Sorry to get your hackles up UtopiasCult, no intent to and I didn't object to your correction. I can't seem to get worked up about minor points when a good part of human mentality ignores what we're doing to the biodiversity and habitat that sustains our very existence, so have a nice day


----------



## LeeC

According to the following link, the world's ten most literate nations are:




http://www.takepart.com/article/2016/03/09/10-most-literate-countries-world


----------



## Olly Buckle

LeeC said:


> According to the following link, the world's ten most literate nations are:
> 
> View attachment 12707
> 
> http://www.takepart.com/article/2016/03/09/10-most-literate-countries-world



It surprises me that Cuba is not up there, they had a huge literacy drive after the revolution and had the lowest illiteracy rate in the world at one time. I hate to think how far down the list you have to go to find the UK.


----------



## Blade

Here is a chart of all countries although listed alphabetically rather than ranked, same source as above.

 World literacy rates

Interestingly they have a category called 'education -  test scores' where the results sometime differ quite a bit from 'literacy'. :-k


----------



## LeeC

What I found interesting is that the nations at the top of the list, sans the US, are among the most active in progressing with renewal energy, and working at damping the fires of global warming. Maybe some correlation between literacy and considering the world our grandchildren will have to get by in? 

I may be wrong, but some time back I seem to remember some correlation between literacy and birth rates also. 

Anyway it bolsters my hope


----------



## Patrick

LeeC said:


> What I found interesting is that the nations at the top of the list, sans the US, are among the most active in progressing with renewal energy, and working at damping the fires of global warming. Maybe some correlation between literacy and considering the world our grandchildren will have to get by in?
> 
> I may be wrong, but some time back I seem to remember some correlation between literacy and birth rates also.
> 
> Anyway it bolsters my hope



It doesn't give me any hope; renewable energy is totally impractical, and wind farms and solar panels are a blot on the countryside. I wish they'd go away.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Patrick said:


> It doesn't give me any hope; renewable energy is totally impractical, and wind farms and solar panels are a blot on the countryside. I wish they'd go away.



I see no evidence for that first statement, there is a lot of energy already being produced in quite practical, renewable ways. Aesthetics are very personal, solar panels do nothing for me, but I think those wind turbines are rather majestic and beautiful. Either appear better than most of the constructions men create, a petrol refinery is way more ugly to my eyes, how about major roads and traffic jams, industrial cities, super tankers, oil wells? Nuclear power stations are ugly concrete blocks, open cast coal mining is an affront, as the energy business goes turbines and panels are actually pretty inoffensive by comparison, go on, admit it.


----------



## Patrick

Olly Buckle said:


> I see no evidence for that first statement, there is a lot of energy already being produced in quite practical, renewable ways. Aesthetics are very personal, solar panels do nothing for me, but I think those wind turbines are rather majestic and beautiful. Either appear better than most of the constructions men create, a petrol refinery is way more ugly to my eyes, how about major roads and traffic jams, industrial cities, super tankers, oil wells? Nuclear power stations are ugly concrete blocks, open cast coal mining is an affront, as the energy business goes turbines and panels are actually pretty inoffensive by comparison, go on, admit it.



Of course, one doesn't have to defend the aesthetic value of nuclear power stations to lament the eyesore that is a wind farm. I grew up in the countryside, and the British countryside is quite stunning without those great clanking machines polluting the horizon. The ugliness of the things you mention is one of the reasons I never want to live in the city; I want to hold on to the beauty of the countryside without the folly of solar and wind power reducing it to a mere vestige. Ironically, my agenda is more green than the green agenda itself. I think real greens should start by protecting the verdure at home, don't you?

As for the economic viability of so-called green energy: non-existent.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Okay, we will agree to disagree rather than starting a discussion and derailing the thread.


----------



## LeeC

Patrick said:


> ... I grew up in the countryside, and the British countryside is quite stunning without those great clanking machines polluting the horizon. The ugliness of the things you mention is one of the reasons I never want to live in the city; I want to hold on to the beauty of the countryside without the folly of solar and wind power reducing it to a mere vestige. Ironically, my agenda is more green than the green agenda itself. I think real greens should start by protecting the verdure at home, don't you?
> 
> As for the economic viability of so-called green energy: non-existent.




Wow! An excellent example of the human intelligence that helped us achieve to the pinnacle we're at. 

"_You can't wake a person who is pretending to be asleep._" ~ Native American proverb


----------



## Patrick

LeeC said:


> Wow! An excellent example of the human intelligence that helped us achieve to the pinnacle we're at.
> 
> "_You can't wake a person who ispretending to be asleep._" ~ Native American proverb



Well at least I learnt a proverb today, along with its misapplication.


----------



## escorial

i have had for so long the trait to panic and lose control until the next day when my mind clears and the mist of confusion will dissipate.....often over the most trivial of things


----------



## MzSnowleopard

The Sr Pastor of my church wrote 2 books.


----------



## wainscottbl

That we are no more sophisticated and peaceful than in the old days, despite what we are told by so many so called educated people. Well, I think I already knew that. We fight just as much, even if we do it, or think we do it, in a more humane way. I am talking about war. Whatever that all means. In short: the modern days are not as bad as we are told, and the old days are not as great as people idealize.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I learned a new word tonight. 

*Contagonist*

Archetype- Guardian / Contagonist

an Archetype representing the motivations of temptation and hinder

A concept unique to Dramatica, the Contagonist is the character that balances the Guardian. If Protagonist and Antagonist can archetypically be thought of as "Good" versus "Evil," the Contagonist is "Temptation" to the Guardian's "Conscience." Because the Contagonist has a negative effect upon the Protagonist's quest, it is often mistakenly thought to be the Antagonist. In truth, the Contagonist only serves to hinder the Protagonist in his quest, throwing obstacles in front of him as an excuse to lure him away from the road he must take in order to achieve success. The Antagonist is a completely different character, diametrically opposed to the Protagonist's successful achievement of the goal.

from dramatica dictionary


----------



## RhythmOvPain

> Because of the toughness and looseness of their skin, honey badgers are very difficult to kill with dogs. *Their skin is hard to penetrate, and its looseness allows them to twist and turn on their attackers when held. The only safe grip on a honey badger is on the back of the neck. The skin is also tough enough to resist several machete blows. The only sure way of killing them quickly is through a blow to the skull with a club or a shot to the head with a gun, as their skin is almost impervious to arrows and spears.*



Wikipedia explaining how to kill Honey Badgers as though they were FUCKING ZOMBIES.


----------



## Blue

So... on the radio today I heard a sixteen year old being interviewed and promoting her debut novel.

And there goes my self-esteem.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Spring; time to oil my snath and peen and sharpen my blade.


----------



## ppsage

That avoiding robot censors will be a bountiful source of alternate spellings for cussin'.


----------



## Sleepwriter

The voice in my head was actually a phonecall I unknowingly answered while wearing my Bluetooth ear buds.


----------



## escorial

i reckon people talk less in the steam room than the sauna at my local swimming pool....


----------



## RhythmOvPain

I have learned that by saving and reconstructing pieces of cigar leaf, you can actually make a working, smoking wrap.


----------



## JustRob

That the current generators in my vintage computer project are going "ping!" when they ought to be going "pip!" This is worrying. I think I may delegate solving this problem to my subconscious and watch TV. 


​


----------



## Winston

When crossing The Rhine for his final push into Nazi Germany, General George Patton stopped on the bridge half-way and relived himself into the river.
Complicated man, he was.


----------



## Sonata

Today I have learned that small white dried beans which came out of a packet rather a long time out of date - stay hard however long you soak and then cook them.


----------



## escorial

Sonata said:


> Today I have learned that small white dried beans which came out of a packet rather a long time out of date - stay hard however long you soak and then cook them.



pea shooters....one straw and away you go...


----------



## LeeC

Another way of looking at merging showing and telling for more realistic effect. Much obliged T, you're an inspiration.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sonata said:


> Today I have learned that small white dried beans which came out of a packet rather a long time out of date - stay hard however long you soak and then cook them.


 Try bicarbonate of soda in the water, it has worked with ancient soya beans for me.


----------



## Sonata

Olly Buckle said:


> Try bicarbonate of soda in the water, it has worked with ancient soya beans for me.



Soaked for 24 hours then chucked in a crockpot [slow cooker], cooked on High for most of the day - beans still hard - so said sod it, added a handful of dried mixed veggies [supposedly for adding to soup], switched down to Low and and forgot about it.

This morning, I had a pot full of lovely tasting sticky but soft white beans.  I think the sticky and flavour came from the veggies.  Once it cools I will pack and freeze probably four double meal containers, and fill the pot with hot water and a squirt or three of washing-up liquid to soak off the gunge.


----------



## Gyarachu

Today I learned there are actually still people who believe Hitler was Christian, despite a vast consensus among historians to the contrary due to many, many recorded statements made by the man in private expressing his hatred for the religion. But hey, if it's convenient, believe it...


----------



## escorial

Gyarachu said:


> Today I learned there are actually still people who believe Hitler was Christian, despite a vast consensus among historians to the contrary due to many, many recorded statements made by the man in private expressing his hatred for the religion. But hey, if it's convenient, believe it...



i think it comes from the 1930's and the Roman Catholic Church..... because of it's open alliance with fascism and anti-semitism......

[video=youtube_share;tRBrjt7z5Cw]https://youtu.be/tRBrjt7z5Cw[/video]


----------



## Tired

Open alliance with fascism and anti-semitism? Pope Pius XII, though "quiet" and "timid" during World War II, spoke out against the Nazi's as well as socialism before the war even began and somewhat during. It was important to keep a low profile during the war as to not cause attention to be brought to the Church, in order to protect it from the cruelty of the Third Reich. He also helped many Jewish escape from the clutches of Hitler during the war.


----------



## am_hammy

I've learned today that sometimes even when you try to reconcile even the tiniest bit of discord with someone, they still won't express their own feelings on the matter and sometimes you just have to let things go and just let it be.


----------



## escorial

am_hammy said:


> I've learned today that sometimes even when you try to reconcile even the tiniest bit of discord with someone, they still won't express their own feelings on the matter and sometimes you just have to let things go and just let it be.



as the song goes..people are strange


----------



## am_hammy

escorial said:


> as the song goes..people are strange




Yep! So I will go be strange by myself LOL


----------



## PrinzeCharming

am_hammy said:


> I've learned today that sometimes even when you try to reconcile even the tiniest bit of discord with someone, they still won't express their own feelings on the matter and sometimes you just have to let things go and just let it be.



People build barriers for many reasons. Life is too short to climb a towering stack of bricks to find out why.


----------



## am_hammy

PrinzeCharming said:


> People build barriers for many reasons. Life is too short to climb a towering stack of bricks to find out why.





Life is also too short to be continually cryptic and completely passive and not try and resolve any level of issues, especially when someone is willingly coming forward to communicate and get rejected because the other person has too many barriers.


so be it.


----------



## Gyarachu

Oh I understand why, escorial. The man wielded it as a weapon. Why wouldn't he? Christianity is probably the most effective means of control to ever exist, and he lived a predominantly Christian nation in a world dominated by the religion. It would not have gone over well to tell all those believers he wanted to eradicate their religion from the face of the earth. So he wielded it with extreme success.

My issue is just that I had thought the myriad statements he made against it when not in public were common knowledge. I had not realized popular opinion deviated so markedly from historical scholarship. It is likely an issue with how inaccessible that scholarship is to the general public. As I said, virtually any historian would look at you like you had two heads if you called the man a Christian,  not because of the things he did, but again because of the things he said in private, when he did not have to worry about manipulating an entire population to his ends.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

The only barrier one must climb is the ability to accept the location of the wall and the reason why it still stands.


----------



## escorial

Gyarachu said:


> Oh I understand why, escorial. The man wielded it as a weapon. Why wouldn't he? Christianity is probably the most effective means of control to ever exist, and he lived a predominantly Christian nation in a world dominated by the religion. It would not have gone over well to tell all those believers he wanted to eradicate their religion from the face of the earth. So he wielded it with extreme success.
> 
> My issue is just that I had thought the myriad statements he made against it when not in public were common knowledge. I had not realized popular opinion deviated so markedly from historical scholarship. It is likely an issue with how inaccessible that scholarship is to the general public. As I said, virtually any historian would look at you like you had two heads if you called the man a Christian,  not because of the things he did, but again because of the things he said in private, when he did not have to worry about manipulating an entire population to his ends.



it must get frustrating when evil people get tagged with the religious label when you feel your faith is nothing but a force for good on a personal level.....


----------



## am_hammy

PrinzeCharming said:


> The only barrier one must climb is the ability to accept the location of the wall and the reason why it still stands.




I dont work that way. Oops. Guess I'm too much for people to handle.


----------



## Gyarachu

escorial said:


> it must get frustrating when evil people get tagged with the religious label when you feel your faith is nothing but a force for good on a personal level.....



It is, but my issue is more with the abuse of history for ideological ends. No different from the way the Chinese government abuses history to legitimate their bogus claims to sovereignty over the Tibetan people.

History is more powerful than most people realize, and as with all power people will seek to use it.


----------



## JustRob

When I was contemplating proposing marriage to my angel many moons ago my father told me that marriage wasn't just a bed of roses but involved practical things like clearing out drains. This morning while my angel was out in the rain clearing out a drain I realised just how much he underestimated her, but then I always suspected that he did.


----------



## dither

PrinzeCharming said:


> People build barriers for many reasons. Life is too short to climb a towering stack of bricks to find out why.



And that's a shame.


----------



## Reichelina

ShadowEyes said:


> Today I learned the best way to impress a woman is to shut up.



Or open a bottle, kill bugs and rats, and fix machines. 
And remember her birthday.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Reichelina said:


> Or open a bottle, kill bugs and rats, and fix machines.
> And remember her birthday.



So I don't have to buy her anything for her birthday, just remember it.  Good to know.


----------



## Reichelina

Sleepwriter said:


> So I don't have to buy her anything for her birthday, just remember it.  Good to know.



I didn't say that! 
Remember her birthday so you can get her a present! 
I know guys are bad at remembering dates. So, when they do remember.. Yay!

Plus, the type of present matters too. 

I personally don't like super expensive things. 
I want the gift to reflect how much the person knows me.
"Ah, she will like this." 

It's not the thing itself. It's how you came up to the decision of buying me that. Nothing makes me feel loved than knowing that I am KNOWN AND UNDERSTOOD. 

I'm hormonal. Sorry. Hahaha.


----------



## Olly Buckle

In Dickens' time 'Pal' was a term for a fellow thief, so when the Artful Dodger introduces Oliver Twist as a 'new pal' the reader would have instantly known what Fagin and his gang were up to.


----------



## Plasticweld

Every day you get to chose who you want to be, demonstrated by your actions and deeds.   Sounds so simple and obvious to say, remarkable how few people tend to get it.


----------



## escorial

Plasticweld said:


> Every day you get to chose who you want to be, demonstrated by your actions and deeds.   Sounds so simple and obvious to say, remarkable how few people tend to get it.



one of the most profound things i've ever read...it was a privilege to read it


----------



## Sleepwriter

not so much learned today, but remembered.  Sometimes you have to rage against the machine.


----------



## EACyrianne

That the simplest things are hilarious.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

That persistence is key in attaining success.


----------



## Olly Buckle

danielstj said:


> That persistence is key in attaining success.



Sometimes, when it is inappropriate, it can get you in all sorts of trouble


----------



## Olly Buckle

I thought of Everest as the tallest mountain, only in one sense. If you measure from the centre of the earth rather than from sea level it is Chimborazo in South America because centrifugal force means that sea level is not a true constant, the earth distorts at the equator.


----------



## aj47

Caffeine withdrawal symptoms can last up to a fortnight.


----------



## Ultraroel

I just realized that when I'm in the bathroom to do some serious business, my dog is there to protect me, cause I am in a vulnerable position.
Not cause he wants my attention.


----------



## escorial

astroannie said:


> Caffeine withdrawal symptoms can last up to a fortnight.




i've cut my coffee out and buy caffine free t-bags...i was going to buy caffine free coffee..i so miss the taste of coffe but figured caffine free is a con..i don't know why i think that...


----------



## Sleepwriter

The early bird gets the worm, but the late bird can stop for coffee and a donut.


----------



## Greyson

More of a reminder than newly learned information but: every hill is followed by a valley and people are incredibly hard to understand over the phone.


----------



## The Green Shield

Ultraroel said:


> I just realized that when I'm in the bathroom to do some serious business, my dog is there to protect me, cause I am in a vulnerable position.
> Not cause he wants my attention.


That's a loyal dog. Mine just ignore me.


----------



## PiP

Don't assume if a toddler wipes brown sticky fingers on your freshly laundered tailored beige shorts it is chocolate.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

PiP said:


> Don't assume if a toddler wipes brown sticky fingers on your freshly laundered tailored beige shorts it is chocolate.



Oh my lanta! That awkward moment when you wanted the toddler to 'share' '_some_'.


----------



## Grim_L

I learned that just getting people to read your work is as tough as writing itself in this day and age. I am realizing this might be the entire point of school. You are paying people to read your work.


----------



## PiP

What was so awful is that i I wiped my fingers in it because i thought it WAS chocolate and held it up to my nose to check! IT was only afterwards that it transpired he had runny caca and was potty training that the penny dropped. Needless to say I went to change and scrubbed my hands! I'd only just arrived and was enjoying a nice glass of wine  Love my grandkids but they are gross....


----------



## LeeC

PiP said:


> Don't assume if a toddler wipes brown sticky fingers on your freshly laundered tailored beige shorts it is chocolate.


:rofl:


----------



## MzSnowleopard

The land where I used to ride horses as a trail guide is still untouched, twenty years later


----------



## Ultraroel

PiP said:


> Don't assume if a toddler wipes brown sticky fingers on your freshly laundered tailored beige shorts it is chocolate.



Hhahaha reminds of my brother as a toddler that ate his own piece of **** cause he thought it was a raisin..
Poor kids.


----------



## PiP

I'm not sure it's so much what I've learned today rather than my 2 year old grandson. I've warned him if he keeps playing with his winkle it will fall off. I'd forgotten that they start so young!


----------



## Ultraroel

PiP said:


> I'm not sure it's so much what I've learned today rather than my 2 year old grandson. I've warned him if he keeps playing with his winkle it will fall off. I'd forgotten that they start so young!



But why? Let him play with it? He will anyway.. Also, don't scare him to touch it. Let him get to know his body.. instead, you made him scared of it. 

I remember people telling me irrational things that kept a hold long on me.
This actually pisses me off, sorry


----------



## Greyson

I learned how to properly build a decent argument, where to find both useful and well balanced sources, what it takes to be a strong debater, how to listen to the other side, and what it takes to join the FBI. All from one guy. I also learned that being honest is never easy, but almost always better.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Ultraroel said:


> But why? Let him play with it? He will anyway.. Also, don't scare him to touch it. Let him get to know his body.. instead, you made him scared of it.
> 
> I remember people telling me irrational things that kept a hold long on me.
> This actually pisses me off, sorry



When I was little, I wouldn't eat spinach because I thought it would make me angry and beat people up.


----------



## dither

Boys never stop playing with their winkie.

Should have a national day for it imo.

Love me, love my winkie.


----------



## Phil Istine

I've learned that I better buy a decent stock of superglue.


----------



## PiP

Sleepwriter said:


> When I was little, I wouldn't eat spinach because I thought it would make me angry and beat people up.



Spinach makes you strong like Popey and eating carrots makes you see in the dark


----------



## escorial

PiP said:


> Spinach makes you strong like Popey and eating carrots makes you see in the dark




and you know what makes a man go blind......


----------



## PiP

escorial said:


> and you know what makes a man go blind......



No...


----------



## escorial

PiP said:


> No...



playing with his winkle to much....


----------



## PrinzeCharming

escorial said:


> playing with his winkle to much....



I knew that was comi... wait, I can't. I can't finish. I didn't intend the pun! Honest.


----------



## Sonata

When my son was at Nursery School the Head wotsit called me in as she had had a complaint about my son, and therefore me.

Another little boy had apparently told his mother that his willy was really his penis, because D with the yellow hair [to distinguish my son from the other Ds] had said so.

And I was blamed by the Head wotsit for teaching my 3 year old son obscene language.


----------



## Greyson

OH NO, HE USED ANATOMICALLY CORRECT WORDS. How dare you teach him such language, that is truly offensive.


----------



## PrinzeCharming

Greyson said:


> OH NO, HE USED ANATOMICALLY CORRECT WORDS. How dare you teach him such language, that is truly offensive.




Will he discover the willy he has is a penis to hold like the pen is to grab?


----------



## Olly Buckle

PiP said:


> Spinach makes you strong like Popey and eating carrots makes you see in the dark


I learned PiP believes wartime propaganda from the nineteen forties.


----------



## aj47

That it takes over 8 hours to xfer 22 gigs at my upload speed.


----------



## stormageddon

That I've been away from this website for two years, and that it's only become more perfect in my absence <3 how I have missed this.


----------



## LeeC

stormageddon said:


> That I've been away from this website for two years, and that it's only become more perfect in my absence <3 how I have missed this.


Hey, great to see you back


----------



## PiP

stormageddon said:


> That I've been away from this website for two years, and that it's only become more perfect in my absence <3 how I have missed this.



What have we learned? How much we've missed stormy  Welcome back.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

stormageddon said:


> That I've been away from this website for two years, and that it's only become more perfect in my absence <3 how I have missed this.




So you're the infamous Stormy I've heard about. Welcome back


----------



## stormageddon

Thank you, I doff my cap to you all :3 not sure if I'm back to post or just to lurk, breathing heavily in the shadows. Either way, there's always lots to learn from this place, and I have lots to learn.


----------



## Schrody

stormageddon said:


> That I've been away from this website for two years, and that it's only become more perfect in my absence <3 how I have missed this.



DON'T EVER LEAVE, please! 

I mean, ever again XD


----------



## Schrody

mrmustard615 said:


> So you're the infamous Stormy I've heard about. Welcome back



*coughs* you mean FAMOUS Stormy


----------



## escorial

deserted her for two years and the green lady got stronger..new look..new friends and you just want to walk back in as if nothing happened......


----------



## kilroy214

stormageddon said:


> That I've been away from this website for two years, and that it's only become more perfect in my absence <3 how I have missed this.



STORMY'S BACK!!!


----------



## Schrody

kilroy214 said:


> STORMY'S BACK!!!



I'm glad someone else is excited about that...


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I am in over my head with 4 cats. Don't get me wrong, they're all great cats I just can't keep up with them, especially that frakking cat box.


----------



## Sleepwriter

MzSnowleopard said:


> I am in over my head with 4 cats. Don't get me wrong, they're all great cats I just can't keep up with them, especially that frakking cat box.



Back when I had more than 2 cats, we had an auto scooping litter box.  I was skeptical at first, but it did make my life easier.  Freaked the cats out for a few days until they got used to it.


----------



## Schrody

Most of you know Sinatra's song "That's life", and there's a line that goes "I'd jump right on a big bird and then I'd fly"

For a very long time I thought he sang about Big Bird (no it didn't make sense to me)







...and then I realized that he sang about jumping on a plane :dejection:


----------



## The Green Shield

By taking my hearing aid off for the night, I have now learned that I am mostly deaf! Huh, why do I always forget that every day?


----------



## Olly Buckle

The Green Shield said:


> By taking my hearing aid off for the night, I have now learned that I am mostly deaf! Huh, why do I always forget that every day?



Better than my mother-in-law, she forgets instantly first thing in the morning and never puts them in, then spends the day telling people to 'Speak up properly'.


----------



## Sonata

That when a rat bites it will not let go unless you bash it on something hard.


----------



## Sleepwriter

Sonata said:


> That when a rat bites it will not let go unless you bash it on something hard.



hamsters are the same way, guess cause they are rodents as well.  Lost a pinky nail to it.


----------



## Kevin

Sonata said:


> That when a rat bites it will not let go unless you bash it on something hard.


maybe you should get together with ms snow... I hear she's got too many cats.


----------



## JustRob

Today I read a seventeen page article by Jan Faye of the University of Copenhagen on Backward Causation. So what did I learn? To read more slowly. I barely understood a word of it.


----------



## Bloggsworth

That putting £10 at 50:1 for Andrew "Beef" Johnston to finish in the top eight of The Open may have been a good idea - If he wins, 250:1, so Paddy Power will owe me £3,000...


----------



## scubatim84

Today I learned that if you mix Bailey's Salted Caramel with hot chocolate then pour hot coffee on top of all that, it actually tastes pretty good.

I'm sure the "wtf?" is forming in your head already, so to clarify, my brain is fried from working 13 days straight and this is what happens when I forget what I'm doing and put a K-cup in the Keurig instead of taking the K-cup holder OUT of the Keurig so I get hot water instead of coffee. >.<


----------



## Sleepwriter

My tinnitus *IS* the reason why I sing off key.


----------



## LeeC

I learned a new phrase. Spotting a discarded plastic bottle, my grandson exclaimed, "SKIP THE STRAW!" He lives in a rural part of Maine, and is offended when townies passing through leave their garbage. So many people escaping the city don't stop to think they're making the countryside what they're escaping from.

I didn't plant the idea in his head, though I'm encouraged by it. In the small elementary school he goes to, part of the curriculum is environmental studies. Others I know got through college without touching on the subject matter.

There's a Nature preserve behind my farmstead, and the other day I noticed a teenager exiting one of the trails. He wasn't there for the beauty of the woods, probably seeing them as a nuisance. All his attention was focused on an electronic device, which was probably this pokeeman whatever nonsense. We're regressing in escaping to artificial reality, and wonder why there are so many problems.


----------



## dither

Sleepwriter said:


> My tinnitus *IS* the reason why I sing off key.



Lol!

i have that but i don't think i really mind and i'd question your reasoning.


----------



## thomaschristeena

moderan said:


> True story. If the kitty litter doesn't do the job completely, get a little activated charcoal and use that. Make sure that the bag is tightly closed.
> 
> Here




Actually I am learning English and I needed 500 American names for one of my assignment. I have learned these names one of the best site http://www.babynology.com/american_babynames.html according to my opinion. Though, I got this site while surfing on net but I have learned a lot through this site.


----------



## Sleepwriter

dither said:


> Lol!
> 
> i have that but i don't think i really mind and i'd question your reasoning.



There is a movie coming out starring Meryl Streep.  She plays Florence Foster Jenkins, who had a horrible singing voice.  On the news they were talking about her and said it was because of her Tinnitus, so thought mine must be because of that as well.    Because it can't be me, there has to be something to blame.


----------



## dither

Well,
you might be right.
Who knows?


----------



## The Green Shield

That people have too much time on their hands when they write a long-winded post about gender and Trump on the Serious Discussion section of a videogame forum.


----------



## Sleepwriter

The Green Shield said:


> That people have too much time on their hands when they write a long-winded post about gender and Trump on the Serious Discussion section of a videogame forum.




I just learned there is serious discussion going on in a videogame forum.  I'm utterly blown away.


----------



## Scizologic

I learned that I belong.


----------



## Gyarachu

Apparently Robert Jordan used to read 400 books a year, although he said he was only at about a book per day in the later years of WoT, being so busy and all.

Why can I not read this fast? My life would be so much better if I could read that quickly.


----------



## The Green Shield

Sleepwriter said:


> I just learned there is serious discussion going on in a videogame forum.  I'm utterly blown away.


Yeah, it's true. 

http://zeldauniverse.net/forums/Board/100-Serious-Discussion/

Feast your disbelieving eyes!!!

#shameless plugin: I'm known as linkthezora in that forum.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Alexander von Humbolt, after seeing the effects of clearing forest and creating plantations in Venezuela predicted deforestation would effect climate change on a large scale with un-known consequences for future generations. That was in 1800; two hundred and sixteen years later ...


----------



## Sleepwriter

Olly Buckle said:


> Alexander von Humbolt, after seeing the effects of clearing forest and creating plantations in Venezuela predicted deforestation would effect climate change on a large scale with un-known consequences for future generations. That was in 1800; two hundred and sixteen years later ...



And I imagine they considered him a crackpot for making such wild accusations. 

Hopefully one day the powers that be will realize that for a healthy life, we need a healthy earth.


----------



## escorial

Sleepwriter said:


> And I imagine they considered him a crackpot for making such wild accusations.
> 
> Hopefully one day the powers that be will realize that for a healthy life, we need a healthy earth.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sleepwriter said:


> And I imagine they considered him a crackpot for making such wild accusations.
> .


Surprisingly not, in his time he was very influential, and considered the second most famous man in Europe after Napoleon. Then came the industrial revolution and we lost track in the greed it promoted, well that's my view. Old style Aristocrats had their faults, but their world view stretched both ways over more than just the immediate generation into history and future. I get the impression that present day leaders are all just 'firestopping'; dealing with immediate problems as they arise.


----------



## Ultraroel

Concerning laws and rules.

In most European countries, governments will appeal to common sense when informing about rules.

"Buckle up for your own safety"
" mind the environment, littering will be fined"

Now im on Hawai, also first time US: 

"Buckle up, it's the law!"
"Unlawful littering: fine $xxxx"

Its funny to see the difference in how culture makes these thngs different.
Most Dutchies like me would not buckle up, juat cause they tell us to in this way..

Justsomethimg i realized and thought was funny


----------



## JustRob

While we were drinking coffee after our Sunday lunch I was reading the label on my bottle of Benedictine liqueur and noticed that the original recipe from 1510 includes honey as the sweetener. My angel, a keen reader of medieval stories, observed that in those days honey was the common sweetening agent in the absence of sugar, so as she is also a keen gardener and hence has an interest in botany, I asked her where sugar cane originated from. She immediately consulted her iPad and told me the fascinating story over our coffee.

Sugar is known to have been extracted from sugar cane around 8000 bc in New Guinea, from whence it moved to India and Arab countries. The Arabs introduced it into Spain, but at that time sugar was regarded as a rare spice rather than an essential culinary ingredient in Europe. Columbus is credited with taking sugar cane to the new world where it became a fuel for slavery, the social repercussions of which remain to the present day. While Napoleon was in power in Europe blockades limited supplies of cane sugar from America, so he developed beet sugar production as an alternative, but once the blockades were lifted cane sugar became the preference again. Hence as food sweetening agents beet sugar and corn syrup seem to be relatively recent developments compared to cane sugar, but honey has always been with us.

Considering how what was once considered to be a rare spice has evolved into a staple ingredient of foods and a key contributor to obesity as well as racial conflict in the western world, the only other example of such a thing that comes to my mind is the science fiction story of _Dune_ by Frank Herbert. There it was a spice essential to space travel that influenced an entire culture, but in reality for humanity all it took was a sweet tooth.

That's far too much philosophy for a Sunday. Maybe I should have made do with just the after dinner mint. Now where did mint originate, I wonder ...


----------



## escorial

i picked up a book yesterday and read a page but for some reason i never bought it...£2.50..i have just been checking him out on the net and i have never read one of his books and he has now grabbed my attention..i must go back and buy that book tomorrow...


----------



## dither

Looks a bit thin on pages but let us know how it goes eh.


----------



## stevesh

I learned (from a crossword puzzle) that one can't play polo left-handed.


----------



## dither

My right arm is in plaster. I struggle to wipe my a*** left handed.

That IS interesting though stevesh.
I'd have thought that left handed was best.
Trying to visualise.

Nope, you're right.
Left hand on the handle bars and right hand to strike the ball, i guess.


----------



## Sonata

I have learned that I cannot remember what I ate for lunch.  I say 'lunch' but it is my main meal, usually around 3pm.  No dirty dishes in the sink.  No washed up dishes in the drainer.  Nothing to give me a hint.  Hmm - maybe I am going gaga?


----------



## dither

Sonata said:


> I have learned that I cannot remember what I ate for lunch.  I say 'lunch' but it is my main meal, usually around 3pm.  No dirty dishes in the sink.  No washed up dishes in the drainer.  Nothing to give me a hint.  Hmm - maybe I am going gaga?



Sonata,

I couldn't recall what i did yesterday and that's no exageration.

Why?

Because i'm lazy?
Because it was such a non-event?
Because it really doesn't matter?

Whatever.

Existing in the "here and now."

Soul to soul.


----------



## Sonata

dither said:


> My right arm is in plaster. I struggle to wipe my a*** left handed.
> 
> That IS interesting though stevesh.
> I'd have thought that left handed was best.
> Trying to visualise.
> 
> Nope, you're right.
> Left hand on the handle bars and right hand to strike the ball, i guess.



Actually you are wrong.  When I had surgery on my left wrist many years ago, being right-handed I thought I would have no trouble.  Until I went to fill the kettle and realised that I held it in my left hand while turning on the tap with my right hand.

Ahem.  When the strapping on my just operated left wrist started turning red and required more surgery, I discovered that whichever hand is dominant the other one is just as necessary.  

[The surgeon was none too pleased either.]


----------



## dither

Lol!

It's tough either way.

WE LIVE WE LEARN.  

Oh god, what was her name?

Jagged little pill...

Alanis Morrisette.


----------



## Kevin

Ultraroel said:


> Concerning laws and rules.
> 
> In most European countries, governments will appeal to common sense when informing about rules.
> 
> "Buckle up for your own safety"
> " mind the environment, littering will be fined"
> 
> Now im on Hawai, also first time US:
> 
> "Buckle up, it's the law!"
> "Unlawful littering: fine $xxxx"
> 
> Its funny to see the difference in how culture makes these thngs different.
> Most Dutchies like me would not buckle up, juat cause they tell us to in this way..
> 
> Justsomethimg i realized and thought was funny


  Full face helmets, all the time. No more head injuries. The reckless few may go without in their own homes. Highly frowned upon - just think of the children. Oh dear!


----------



## Arrakis

Sometimes, bad luck hits you, and there's not a damned thing you can do about it.


----------



## escorial

Arrakis said:


> Sometimes, bad luck hits you, and there's not a damned thing you can do about it.



quid pro quo dude.....


----------



## Schrody

I just found out that, when talking about freezing people, cryonics is the term, not cryogenics. 




*_Dodged a bullet here_*



Research, people, it's important.


----------



## Olly Buckle

The glass harmonica is based on the same principle as getting a note from a wine glass by rubbing the rim. It was designed by George Washington and consists of a number of tuned glass bowls revolved by a foot pedal.


----------



## LeeC

This may be old news to you as I don't watch TV or read the newspaper, so I don't notice most of the daily crises. 

On an eco-fiction group I belong to, someone posted an article that caught my eye. The mosquito that carries the Zika virus has been found to be living in the DC area for two years now. Another gift of ... a ... the warming climate we've been experiencing. Also in Texas they've found the Zika virus is transmitted sexually as well. While Huxley wrote within the human bubble, focusing on how we treat each other, no one thought much about how the natural world dealt with disruptive life forms. 

Cracks me up now that a lot of Chicken Littlles are running around bemoaning global warming they've only recently become aware of, and they still don't have a clue of the scope of issues our disruptive practices are creating. Praise the Lord and Pass the Ammunition**, till we blow ourselves out of the water. 


** saying originated with an American patriotic song by Frank Loesser in 1942, or maybe John Ford's 1939 film 'Drums along the Mohawk'.


----------



## Olly Buckle

/\ /\ 
Basically the more complicated a system becomes the more it is prone to faliure. This has two aspects, firstly our artificial systems become more complicated, for example a 1940's citroen 2cv was very basic compared to a modern car, secondly the natural one, we are one of the more delicate and complicated mammals in genetic terms, most modern breeds of dog, for example, come from crossing close relatives in a way that would be impossible in humans, and almost all genetic variation is detrimental in something as complicated as us, where in a fruit fly or a bacteria most will be viable, if not advantageous.

When there is a mass extinction all the fancy variations vanish and the basic types which have remained in the background re-emerge. There will be one, the question is does intelligence make us a new basic type, or are we simply a fancy variation and mammals get knocked back to rats and dogs? The DNA evidence suggests we just about survived the eruption of the Java super volcano.


----------



## escorial

my feet were feeling the affects of a long walk yesterday....went for a 3 hour walk maybe I should reduce that.....


----------



## dither

I've learned that i could take to not working for a living.
Always thought i get fed up with it but not so.



Come on the lottery.


----------



## LeeC

Olly Buckle said:


> /\ /\
> Basically the more complicated a system becomes the more it is prone to faliure. This has two aspects, firstly our artificial systems become more complicated, for example a 1940's citroen 2cv was very basic compared to a modern car, secondly the natural one, we are one of the more delicate and complicated mammals in genetic terms, most modern breeds of dog, for example, come from crossing close relatives in a way that would be impossible in humans, and almost all genetic variation is detrimental in something as complicated as us, where in a fruit fly or a bacteria most will be viable, if not advantageous.
> 
> When there is a mass extinction all the fancy variations vanish and the basic types which have remained in the background re-emerge. There will be one, the question is does intelligence make us a new basic type, or are we simply a fancy variation and mammals get knocked back to rats and dogs? The DNA evidence suggests we just about survived the eruption of the Java super volcano.


I like your objective thinking, and wish more would pursue such. Of course you're correct regarding higher life forms, and scientific studies suggest the sixth great extinction event we're in the middle of will encompass most, if not all, higher life forms. Back to basics, eh, with the lowly microbe that's able to alter it's chemistry, building again.

What I find so maddening is that humans are on the threshold of understanding how to better survive, baring natural phenomena we have no influence over, yet as evidenced the hurdle seems impossibly high. I've had my life, and was fortunate to experience the real beauty of this world, but my heart goes out to my grandson and beyond.


----------



## dither

LeeC,

I feel guilt for having fathered a son.


----------



## Sleepwriter

More like reminded of than learned.  You have to stay vigilant even in areas you have known to be safe.


----------



## dither

Ain't gonna get no better mate, the only way is down imo.


----------



## LeeC

dither said:


> LeeC,
> 
> I feel guilt for having fathered a son.


Don't feel guilt. We're part of the grand scheme of physical life like all life forms, acting on the same programmed impulses. What makes me sad is we have the potential to understand how to better our odds, but can't clear the hurdle with a critical mass. It's difficult for many to accept reality, preferring instead to hide behind belief based imaginings.

As I mentioned to someone else, humanity doesn't look out the windshield,  but rather steers by looking in the rear view mirror with rose colored glasses.


----------



## dither

Well, i look at my son, i look at the world, and tbh, what sort of future has the world got?

I dread to think how bad it will get in _my _​lifetime let alone his.


----------



## LeeC

dither said:


> Well, i look at my son, i look at the world, and tbh, what sort of future has the world got?
> 
> I dread to think how bad it will get in _my _​lifetime let alone his.


We each do what we can and are inclined to, keeping alive our hope in practical ways. Some like Donnam, Em Woodbury, Duncan Morrison, myself, and others write in various ways to try to get others to understand, and suffer the indignity of few taking notice. Others care but are at a loss as to what they might do. Then there are the single issue newbie Chicken Littles that desperately plaster the airwaves, distracting more than helping basic understanding. And, of course, there's the majority that consider their latest gadget more worthy of attention. 

Being at the end of my rainbow, and trying to act on my feelings for the world my grandson and others will have to get by in, gives me practical purpose in life. I have no doubt there'll be greater difficulties down the road, but we can lessen them if we try. Anyone can attain a measure of more realistic serenity by doing a bit more than sitting back waiting to die, imagining there's something better on the other side. I also read and review as many eco-books as I can, trying to create more awareness of what I consider the better written ones. Something anyone can do to better the odds for our children. Just picking up Donna Mulvenna's (Donnam) book "Wild Roots," Em Woodbury's (pen name Clara Hume) "Back to the Garden," or Duncan Morrison's book "Hope or High Water," and posting a simple review "I liked it," can help considerably. [spoiler2=don't look](notice I avoided plugging my book  though both mine and Donnam's have a free promotion)[/spoiler2] 
Another advantage to me, is that in staying so busy with what I care about, the time is flying by till I'm gone *Save**Save*​


----------



## LeeC

Didn't mean to get all preachy on you dither. I can understand your feelings, and get a bit depressed myself at times. This world can seem so maddening, like when people routinely spend four to six dollars for a cup of coffee, but won't occasionally touch an eco-book costing less, or even free. I guess it boils down to the evidenced fact that many don't want to know how we're trashing our home and might do better ;-) 

There's even a bit of humor in it. Our culture is built on accumulating material gain, and we pride ourselves on leaving some of that gain to our progeny so they won't have to work so hard. It doesn't occur to us that our progeny aren't going to be able to extract many nutrients from eating worthless money 

Hey, didn't they have a solution in Douglas Adams' The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Olly Buckle

LeeC said:


> Hey, didn't they have a solution in Douglas Adams' The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy



Yes, everybody was rich and happy, well everybody that mattered.


----------



## Schrody

That Transylvania is in Romania, not a separate country


----------



## Aquarius

dither said:


> LeeC,
> 
> I feel guilt for having fathered a son.


 
*About Children*​
 A woman held her babe against her bosom and said: 
‘Speak to us of children’,
And the Prophet replied: ‘Your children are not your children;
They are the sons and daughters of life’s longing to experience itself.
Your children come through you, but they are 
Neither of you nor from you;
And although for a time, they are with you, 
They do not belong to you.
You may give them your love, but not your thoughts,
For they have to think their own thoughts.

You may house their bodies, but not their souls,
Because they dwell in the house of tomorrow,
Which you cannot visit, not even in your dreams. 
But you will visit it again, when you return to Earth 
As a child in future lifetimes.

You may strive to be like them;
Be young and see your world through the eyes of a child again,
But do not seek to make them like you,
For life neither goes backward nor tarries with yesterday.
You are the bows from which life sends forth Its children 
As living arrows.

The Divine Archer alone can see their mark and yours
Upon the path of the Infinite.
With His might he bends each one of you into shape,
So that all His arrows may go swift and far.
Let your bending in the Archer’s hand be with gladness;
For as much as He loves the arrow that flies,
He loves the bow that is stable.

He particularly loves parents, who give their children roots to grown in
And the freedom to fly when their time has come to do so;
Who as their children grow up, slowly step back and set them free,
Encouraging them to learn from their own experiences, 
And to dream their own dreams;
Who do all they can to help their children 
To fulfil their own highest potential, not their parents’.

The Archer loves wise parents and teachers, 
Who tell the children in their care that they are the children of God
And that therefore one is as precious and unique as the other;
Who respect them because they know that even when a child is still living 
In a smaller body than their own, it has nonetheless 
Come into our world as a fully developed soul and spirit in its own right,
Who may have a long history of evolution behind it 
That could have taken more lifetimes than those of its parents. 

Wise parents tell their offspring that they are certainly not some kind
Of appendix of theirs and that they have come into this life
To learn, evolve and grow some more through their own experiences,
The same as they are doing and will always continue to do.
When their children go to school, they point out to them that they are
Learning for themselves and for life itself, 
Not only for this lifetime, but for Eternity.
They explain to them the laws of the Universe and that because of this, 
Whatever anyone sends out to life has to return to them.
And they teach by their good example that it is necessary
To have some input into this life, before one can expect
To get anything of value from it.

From ‘The Prophet’ by Kahlil Gibran 1883-1931
Lebanese/American poet 
Edited by Aquarius

From ‘Healing Corner For Parents And Children’

* * *​


----------



## Kevin

The supposed origins having to do with the tanning process and the lack of money to buy proper chemicals for such is bullshit. Piss-poor came about all on its own, no piss-pot, cowhide, or other prior reference needed. At least that's what I read.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## LeeC




----------



## LeeC

More serious questions than answers in life.


----------



## WildPolitics

Lightning is a dangerous and beautiful sight. I learned today that lightning strikes the ground 100 times per second, and 8 million times per day across the planet. The strike rate is increasing. I have also learned that scientists have stopped talking about the increased rates of lightning strikes in some parts of the world. A few years ago there were a series of papers about the increase and the potential for more as the climate changes around us. I have not learned today why the sudden silence. :scratch:


----------



## Olly Buckle

> A few years ago there were a series of papers about the increase and the potential for more as the climate changes around us. I have not learned today why the sudden silence


That will be because they were struck by lightning 

I learned that 8% of people do not have the enzyme to process codiene, making it ineffective.


----------



## LeeC




----------



## Pidgeon84

Fractions! I'm taking online courses so I can go back to school. And I learned fractions.


----------



## LeeC

Pidgeon84 said:


> Fractions! I'm taking online courses so I can go back to school. And I learned fractions.


You studying sociology or mathematics?


----------



## dither

He said fractions not factions.;-)


----------



## LeeC

dither said:


> He said fractions not factions.;-)


Yes, but societal interaction is in good part divisive, and fractions represent division. That is, fractions are a manner of noting and working with a quotient, especially useful in representing quotients with many or infinite decimal places like one-third. Society is made up of factions, apples and oranges in simple math problems, which may be statistically weighted with fractions.

That's the connection I made, but then I'm an odd ball.


----------



## Kevin

LeeC said:


> View attachment 15256


from a Berkley student: " ...(while) some of the homeless (there) are graduates that have chosen to not participate..."


----------



## dither

LeeC said:


> Yes, but societal interaction is in good part divisive, and fractions represent division. That is, fractions are a manner of noting and working with a quotient, especially useful in representing quotients with many or infinite decimal places like one-third. Society is made up of factions, apples and oranges in simple math problems, which may be statistically weighted with fractions.
> 
> That's the connection I made, but then I'm an odd ball.



You're not an odd ball.
I just didn't think of it that way.
That's an interesting way of looking at it actually.


----------



## Sonata

I have learned that when I am sometimes ignored by boys who sit at the table outside the little shop across the road sipping their whatever it is, having left their bicycles blocking the entrance and I have asked them to please move them - I will do as I say, ie knock the bluddy bikes over.

[I am now waiting for the "my dad will come and sort you out" to turn up.]


----------



## LeeC

Sonata said:


> I have learned that when I am sometimes ignored by boys who sit at the table outside the little shop across the road sipping their whatever it is, having left their bicycles blocking the entrance and I have asked them to please move them - I will do as I say, ie knock the bluddy bikes over.
> 
> [I am now waiting for the "my dad will come and sort you out" to turn up.]


Sometimes one needs to stand up to a situation in life ;-) Saw a video on social media (probably staged) where a crazy old coot (I could identify with) had a paint spray apparatus rigged in his wheelchair. He'd wait by a handicapped parking slot, and when a car parked there, and a driver got out and walked into a store with no obvious physical impairment, he'd spray streaks of paint on their car.


----------



## escorial




----------



## Sonata

LeeC said:


> Sometimes one needs to stand up to a situation in life ;-) Saw a video on social media (probably staged) where a crazy old coot (I could identify with) had a paint spray apparatus rigged in his wheelchair. He'd wait by a handicapped parking slot, and when a car parked there, and a driver got out and walked into a store with no obvious physical impairment, he'd spray streaks of paint on their car.



I do not have a car and there is no need for any disabled parking slots here.  The little shop is the only one in the village and there is plenty of space for cars to park - it is not that busy either most of the time.  But there is a dropped kerb at the far end of the shop and the number of times someone has parked across it, blocking my way up to the sidewalk and into the shop.  I just sit outside and yell until someone comes out, sees what is happening and goes back to find the selfish driver.  Apart from the little shop, which is a sort of mini-market, I also have to be able to get on the sidewalk to get to the mailboxes, which are this side of the shop.

These kids though, with their battery-powered bikes - those bikes are no match for my chair.  They might be expensive but my chair cost a bluddy fortune as I had it adapted this way and that way so that it was exactly what I wanted.  It is also a heck of a lot heavier than their bikes, and could easily do nasties if I drove over them.  The bikes, I mean, not the boys!  The basic chair is a Heartway Escape but by the time it had a Roho orthopaedic back fitted, special seat cushion, a swivel control "arm" so I could get it back to enable me to go right up to a table, full lights, more powerful batteries  etc etc etc, I hope it will outlast me.  It had better as I will never be able to afford another one, and I had been saving for it as I never did like my previous electric chair.


----------



## Olly Buckle

LeeC said:


> Sometimes one needs to stand up to a situation in life ;-) Saw a video on social media (probably staged) where a crazy old coot (I could identify with) had a paint spray apparatus rigged in his wheelchair. He'd wait by a handicapped parking slot, and when a car parked there, and a driver got out and walked into a store with no obvious physical impairment, he'd spray streaks of paint on their car.



I don't know the criteria for disabled parking entitlement, here it might well include people with heart conditions that meant they presented normally, but should only walk short distances, there may be other conditions that would present normally, I don't know. This is the sort of thing vigilante action does not take into account, even if you checked to see if they were displaying a badge you wouldn't know if it had been stolen or lost. Much less dramatic and satifying maybe, but legal, would be to photograph the car and driver, report them to the appropriate authority, and offer to appear as a witness, probably too much like hard work as well


----------



## Sonata

Olly, if the car is not displaying a Blue Card [I think that is what they are called in the UK] then it is illegal for it to be parked in a disabled slot.  It is also illegal for the Blue Card to be used by someone who does not have the registered disabled person for whom the card is issued, with them.  Yes there are hidden disabilities, but that person would be issued with a Blue Card if they qualify for one.

In this country the equivalent is issued only in the name of the designated driver, whether that is the disabled person or someone designated by them.  Only that designated driver can take advantage of a disabled spot.

However, even though I do not have a car by choice so no card and no designated driver, I do have a card [like my ID card] which states that I am registered as disabled, and I receive a mobility allowance which, as I chose not to use to pay for a car, can br used to pay for taxis [and which I saved up to buy my electric wheels].  If a taxi takes me to a shopping centre they are permitted to park in disabled slots or on double yellow lines but only for a limited time, and if there is any problem they have to have confirmation from me that they have, indeed, taken me to wherever it is.


----------



## aj47

LeeC said:


> Sometimes one needs to stand up to a situation in life ;-) Saw a video on social media (probably staged) where a crazy old coot (I could identify with) had a paint spray apparatus rigged in his wheelchair. He'd wait by a handicapped parking slot, and when a car parked there, and a driver got out and walked into a store with no obvious physical impairment, he'd spray streaks of paint on their car.


[video=youtube_share;STXgUJ4PqKo]https://youtu.be/STXgUJ4PqKo[/video]


----------



## Kevin

Can't park there?! That 's all fine and dandy, but there better not be ten empty blue marked spots and an otherwise full lot. There's a reason it's called survival of the fittest and that's how are species is still here....till now. We're violating natural law by supporting this sort of thing. Get yourself a burly nephew or prepare to be rolled out of the way, I always say. Someday, just like the Eskimos: out on the ice flow. Yeah? Beaaah!


----------



## LeeC

Don't how how it is and how people act elsewhere, and I wouldn't be caught dead watching Fox news, or most any TV for that matter. Just like anything else in life, there are misunderstandings and there is intentional (or vacant) behavior. Zeroing in on one incident distracts focus on the broader issue commonly. Look at the global warming issue, chicken littles are coming out of the woodwork, not understanding it's a consequence of how through ignorance and a material gain culture we're trashing our little blue canoe. They haven't a clue as to how the ecology of biodiversity sustains them, and it isn't within our cultural paradigm to teach them much in school.

[Settle down Lee] What I see in this neck of the woods in commonly vacant headed disregard. I have a blue placard and more often than not have to find a regular parking slot. The cars in the handicap slots don't all have a blue placard or handicap plate. People park there because they don't want to walk far to buy their junk foods and whatnot. 

There are some stores where they watch such, calling the police immediately if they see a potential violation. The bigger picture is that while there may be the occasional misunderstanding, and vigilante action makes things worse, as more and more crowd into the sardine can, lack of consideration is more apparent. 

Here in NH it's even illegal for the handicapped person to remain in the car in a designated parking slot, while someone else in the car gets out to do whatever they are there for.


----------



## Olly Buckle

There is a car factory in the North of England that turns out over a thousand BMW Minis every day. That is just one factory and one model. As you say Lee, more and more crowding into the sardine can.


----------



## Winston

When the Soviets bombed Helsinki, Finland during The Winter War (1939-40), Russian Foreign Minister Molotov claimed that they didn't bomb the city.  He offered that the Fins were starving and that they were simply dropping loaves of bread.
Later, as the Soviets attacked with tanks, the Fins had no way to stop them.  Eventually, they learned that throwing bottles full of petrol on the tanks incapacitated the Soviet armor.  The "Molotov Cocktail" was born.
Why that name?
A Finnish soldier is quoted: 
"Our friends brought us loaves of bread.  The least we could do is provide the drinks."


----------



## Sonata

Kevin said:


> Can't park there?! That 's all fine and dandy, but there better not be ten empty blue marked spots and an otherwise full lot. There's a reason it's called survival of the fittest and that's how are species is still here....till now. We're violating natural law by supporting this sort of thing. Get yourself a burly nephew or prepare to be rolled out of the way, I always say. Someday, just like the Eskimos: out on the ice flow. Yeah? Beaaah!



That is one of the most disgusting posts I have read on this forum.  Survival of the fittest?  I was 100% fit, a marathon runner, until I slipped on an unseen ice-cream wrapper some ankle-biter had left at the top of a flight of stone stairs, not seeing it because the person responsible for the landing light had not bothered to replace it when it blew, and broke my neck and my back.

You think I should have been put out on an ice floe?

Try living as a living alone permanent wheelie who enjoys her limited life and THEN tell me I should have been left out on an ice floe.

Pah.

ETA - Learn to spell.  It is "ice FLOE" and not "ice flow".


----------



## The Green Shield

*:MOD TIME:
*Let me just nip this in the bud, shall I?

Please refrain from talking about how we should just let the disabled go out with the dinosaurs. They're human beings just like anyone else and ought to be treated with the same respect, courtesy, dignity, and compassion. We're not goddamned Nazis. Failure to do this, and we will intervene.

Secondly, if you see an offensive post, please report it and let the mods handle it. =)

Thanks. 

- Greenie


----------



## Kevin

Come on Sonata, I love you.. I was exaggerating..."facetious "- I think that's the word. Hey those kids blocking you, w the heck? That's not cool. I was just kidding the rest. Green, I like dinosaurs. I don't want them to go out. Almost  one myself. I was just playing.


----------



## The Green Shield

Just play nice, people. <3 We all love each other in our own weird ways. :3


----------



## LeeC

Please don't be upset Sonata  We all vary in our takes, and understanding imposed isolation myself, see where such might be magnified. Had a complete stranger said what Kev did, I might have wondered, but I've come to appreciate his sometimes ironic humor, knowing who it comes from making me smile. Life at our stage can get pretty dull, so I try to pass the time more enjoyably by polishing the dull side  Give your canine companion a hug for me, and best wishes for the days we have ahead.


----------



## Firemajic

The Green Shield said:


> . <3 We all love each other in our own weird ways. :3






:coffeescreen:Weird love... mummm hummm.... one time this freeeaky dud ... I mean DUDE had this ^^#$#@^^%% and he wanted to ^^%$#%%$.... sooo, yeah..... anyway.... weird loooove is fabulous...


----------



## Sonata

Kevin said:


> Come on Sonata, I love you.. I was exaggerating..."facetious "- I think that's the word. Hey those kids blocking you, w the heck? That's not cool. I was just kidding the rest. Green, I like dinosaurs. I don't want them to go out. Almost  one myself. I was just playing.



OK - kiss and make up time.  In any case you would not find an ice floe in the Mediterranean on which you could plonk me!

FWIW - I had to get my August 'scrips filled, and usually my driver comes to pick up the 'scrips and take my Health Fund Card, go to get my meds and bring them back.  But I wanted a couple of things from that store and could not explain to him what they were, so he took me there.  Yes he could have taken either my manual chair or my little foldable scooter, but as the store was just inside the door I decided it was not worth the aggro to fold them, put them in the trunk of his taxi, then get them out, unfold them etc, and went on my crutches.

There are only six disabled parking slots outside the door of that three story shopping mall - a regular parking area which is far too small, with most people having to go across the road to a larger parking area.  All of the disabled parking slots were full and not one had a disabled badge displayed.  So he had to leave me to go and find somewhere to park his taxi, while I managed to get to the pharmacy, where they have a chair clearly marked for people with disabilities.  The law here is that someone who is disabled, either on crutches or in a wheelchair or small scooter, goes to the front of the queue, so I did not have to wait.  Respected by the majority of people except for the woman who objected to being asked to get off the chair so I could sit down.  

Heck, I would have been face down on the tiled floor had I had to try to stand any longer, but luckily David had come back to rescue me and the guard outside let him stop there while he came in to help me get out.  The disabled slots still being full, of course.


----------



## Sonata

Deleted due to duplicate post - apologies.


----------



## Winston

Today I learned that our house leans slightly west.

When the pipe blew under our sink, the water quickly pooled in three rooms.  But most of it ran from the kitchen to the dining room... west of the kitchen!

I also learned that in 15 to 20 minutes, one hell of a lot of water will flood your house.  I learned that we're darn lucky.  We've been out of the house a lot lately, and we caught the busted pipe quickly.


----------



## escorial

i don't like wearing bandanas..bought two the other day ,so now i have two options..use as a hankey or a wrist thingy....ah well...


----------



## Winston

My motherboard manual stated that my RAM sticks needed to go in slots 0 and 2.  I kept getting random lock-ups after booting.

I switched the sticks to slots 1 and 3.  It's been fine since.

Moron manual writers and tech support can't replace common-sense troubleshooting.


----------



## Olly Buckle

escorial said:


> i don't like wearing bandanas..bought two the other day ,so now i have two options..use as a hankey or a wrist thingy....ah well...



Gifts, Oxfam, for holding something up with, window cleaning cloths, tied together to make a sling: two options is only a dichotomy, always try and give yourself more so you have choice.


----------



## escorial

Olly Buckle said:


> Gifts, Oxfam, for holding something up with, window cleaning cloths, tied together to make a sling: two options is only a dichotomy, always try and give yourself more so you have choice.



having two options is a constant in my life...maybe i should expand on that..


----------



## escorial

just the lighting to be finished and Liverpool will soon have it's own yellow brick road to walk on...comments so far have not been to complimentary...the road directs you to the business quarter of the city and it's all part of the Biennial works of art being placed all around the city..for me it kind of works because it offers a point of view... is art just the side kick of money and does it really matter.


----------



## escorial

did you know Paul Mcartney of The Beatles first name is James..on show in the city library is a competition piece he wrote about the coronation and he won but all the wining entries from all the local schools were turned into a leather bound book with the entries glued onto each page..and the winner James Paul Mcartney aged 10


----------



## Sonata

I learned today that the tetanus shot I had on 15 July when I was bitten by a rat meant that I did not need another one when I was bitten by a different rat at 5am today.


----------



## Kevin

How many is that, total?


----------



## Olly Buckle

I once owned a rat as a pet, he never bit. The dog, the cat and I have all managed to kill rats without getting bitten, the animals were quick, I used something heavy. Bitten twice I would say you have a problem. Tetanus lasts ten years as I remember, my next one might see me out


----------



## Kevin

We had a rat invasion one year, rats (not as many) and mice the next year. A few years later it was baby toads and frogs. This year there are more doves than usual. I liked the baby toads- kind of miss them and though I'm not afraid , per se, of the doves, we're keeping an eye on them. We did watch Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds last night. 

All these creatures were of the field variety; not the city 'Norway rats' (which have a different look). I've always thought of Scandanavia as very clean compared to here. Not sure why Norway has so many rats that they're exporting them over here, but they should stop.


----------



## aj47

My patience is finite.


----------



## Kevin

Holiness... How have we offended the? 

Cumin, cardamom, coriander, turmeric, and black pepper... salt of course , in a thick bathe of live yogurt-- chicken breast, cut thin enough to cook quickly, on the grill after marinating at room temperature for two hours ( I'll send you some, virtually) tastes pretty damn good. Oh yeah....


----------



## aj47

mmm, I bet.  Sounds divine.  I don't grill because it's too fussy for me, but would probably be equally good done up in the skillet. Sharing food is sharing life.  I totally appreciate you. 

I had baked cheese tortellini in beef & six-cheese tomato sauce but *cold* because I was attempting to help the beyond-help for over an hour by phone and my throat hurts from shouting.  I threw in the towel, clicked off and turned off my ringer. I now notice I have four voicemails from the beyond-help and I am not listening to them tonight.  Beyond-help is partially deaf but for some reason chose to eschew hearing aids today. (I got a nonsensical explanation about not being able to remove the paper tabs from the batteries.)


----------



## Sonata

Olly Buckle said:


> I once owned a rat as a pet, he never bit. The dog, the cat and I have all managed to kill rats without getting bitten, the animals were quick, I used something heavy. Bitten twice I would say you have a problem. Tetanus lasts ten years as I remember, my next one might see me out



I have mice.  Everyone has mice.  This is an agricultural village and the back yards of all the houses [bungalows, mostly] back onto the fields.  Little tiny mice but if there is a gap anywhere in your home that a pencil would go through, so can a mouse.  You get used to them - keeping even onions, garlic and potatoes [and bananas and eggs and and and] in the refrigerator so no food is ever left out.  And all food prep is done on boards.

But they seemed worse this year so I bought a load of those horrid sticky pads.  The mice soon vanished but the pads were very handy for the large black flies which then appeared in their thousands - no idea how they got in as I have screens on all my windows.  And the flies then vanished.

But things kept being knocked down and smashed, things far too big for a mouse to do, and on 15 July I found a rat on a sticky pad.  Picked up the corner of the pad and chucked it in the kitchen bin.  Only before I could close the lid it jumped out, trailing all sorts of whatever was in the bin, and latched itself firmly onto the ring finger on my right hand.  I had to bash it on the sink top before  it would let go.

So - anything that gets stuck now is put in a plastic bag and hammered until it stops moving.  Only I was not quick enough and the latest one caught the top of my left index finger, which makes typing painful.  What makes it even worse is the fact that the rat was in my bedroom.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ouch, nasty. Still he won't be doing it again 

Mice have this neat trick, they can 'collapse' the bones in their skull, which is the thickest part of them. This means they can gothrough very narrow spaces. Mice are kind of cute, but they spill a drop of urine every second pace or so, fine for them, it marks their territory, but I reckon you are wise todoyour food prepon a board you know is clean.


----------



## Sonata

Olly Buckle said:


> Ouch, nasty. Still he won't be doing it again
> 
> Mice have this neat trick, they can 'collapse' the bones in their skull, which is the thickest part of them. This means they can gothrough very narrow spaces. Mice are kind of cute, but they spill a drop of urine every second pace or so, fine for them, it marks their territory, but I reckon you are wise todoyour food prepon a board you know is clean.



Ah yes, food prep boards.  I have a number of them which are regularly soaked in bleach [I do not have a dishwasher], different ones for different things, ie raw meat, cooked meat, raw vegetables - whatever else needs cutting.  I have different sizes and different shaped boards so I always know which one is which.  The boards are always scrubbed after use and air dried on their ends, and as I say, regularly soaked in bleach and then rinsed and washed well.  As the puppy eats the same food I do, from the same poulterer or fishmonger, [hers raw, mine cooked] I do not need to keep separate boards for her.  

I do not have OCCD or whatever it is, a bit if dust or cobwebs do not bother me, but I do like to know that where I prep my food is clean.  Same with hand washing.  Wash before touching food and wash after having touched it.  Washing after going to the loo is obvious.  It is just normal.  I think.

But if anyone thinks I am crazy because I keep some plastic bags and hammers in various places, they wanna get bitten by a rat to understand!


----------



## squidtender

When you're sick, you try to stay upbeat for those closest to you. Because, some days, their smile is the what you look forward to the most.


----------



## Joe_Bassett

Iron Maiden is great and I understand more swedish than I originally thought (thanks to Sabaton)


----------



## PiP

You know the true meaning of life when you experience white hot pain and your loved one watches you howl in agony but can do nothing to help.

NEVER take normal life for granted

And if my friend sends one more 'me' email about how depressed she is or how fat or this or that before long I am going to lose my rag and tell her a few home truths about life and pull herself together.

 I swear if and when this pain ever leaves me I will never take life for granted again.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Wow, Pips. I don't know what's going on but I hope the pain goes away. :concern:


----------



## escorial

PiP said:


> You know the true meaning of life when you experience white hot pain and your loved one watches you howl in agony but can do nothing to help.
> 
> NEVER take normal life for granted
> 
> And if my friend sends one more 'me' email about how depressed she is or how fat or this or that before long I am going to lose my rag and tell her a few home truths about life and pull herself together.
> 
> I swear if and when this pain ever leaves me I will never take life for granted again.



stay safe PiP.....


----------



## Phil Istine

PiP said:


> You know the true meaning of life when you experience white hot pain and your loved one watches you howl in agony but can do nothing to help.
> 
> NEVER take normal life for granted
> 
> And if my friend sends one more 'me' email about how depressed she is or how fat or this or that before long I am going to lose my rag and tell her a few home truths about life and pull herself together.
> 
> I swear if and when this pain ever leaves me I will never take life for granted again.



I hope your pain clears up soon Pip.
Best wishes from me.


----------



## Kevin

I've been the observer, and it is hard. But not as hard as it is for your position. Okay... 'Prayers' . Sorry to hear this. Heal up.


----------



## LeeC

An example of how we're making it worse for ourselves in believing we can overcome Nature.

http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/09/stunning-videos-of-evolution-in-action/499136/


----------



## escorial

the world is going to end and if I don't repent the kingdom of heaven will be closed to me......prefer buskers myself, they offer a far better view of the world


----------



## Winston

Gun Nut stuff:
The .300 ACC Blackout round was designed to provide AK-47 performance in an AR-15 platform.  It turned out to be a little better, as it's more suppressible (quiet) and has slightly better downrange energy.
The question is begged:
Why design a bullet that cost twice as much, is hard to find and has limited platform availability?  Just buy a damn AK or SKS, and use the money you saved to buy more ammo.


----------



## ppsage

so how does it look if you start the bacteria in the 1000x center band? Which would be like the normal therapeutic procedure.



LeeC said:


> An example of how we're making it worse for ourselves in believing we can overcome Nature.
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/09/stunning-videos-of-evolution-in-action/499136/
> 
> View attachment 15445


----------



## LeeC

ppsage said:


> so how does it look if you start the bacteria in the 1000x center band? Which would be like the normal therapeutic procedure.


I think we both know the answer to that ppsage, as that approach to the experiment would be the same as our commercial science already do. That is to wow us with magic pills, without any real thought to the longer term effect in our bodies and in the environment. 

The idea of the experiment is the same as is occurring already, such as all the herbicides we dump on crops, and seeing "weeds" on the periphery naturally developing immunity (like the artificial gene splicing in the crop plants) and moving in. This experiment shows what's happening in our dumping untold tons of antibiotics into the environment. We even supplement livestock feed with antibiotics because it fattens them up quicker, producing more immediate profits. It's a question of extremes. If we used antibiotics sparingly and judiciously, i. e. on a critical need only basis, instead of a profit mindset, we might show some evidence of our ballyhooed intelligence. 

The point being my friend, is that we're cutting our noses off to spite our faces. Our insidious commercial science is akin to ignorantly living like there's no tomorrow, and at the rate we're progressing there won't be a tomorrow for our progeny. Humans professing how much they care about their children, is contradictory to the fact that we're trashing the world they'll have to get by in. All for thirty pieces of silver ;-)


----------



## Kevin

I blame it on some hippies. You see they went back in time, tripping (time-tripping, yes ...) and taught the capitalists to 'live for today'.


----------



## JustRob

I have been reading about the activities of the Medway Navigation Company, which transported goods along the upper reaches of the river Medway in Kent during the 18th and 19th centuries. I liked their solution to barges getting grounded in shallow areas when the water level was low. They'd drive a herd of cattle into the river to form a living dam to raise the water level sufficiently to float the barge free. What a simple solution, but wouldn't some of the cattle have had to lie down or did they just sink in the mud?


----------



## LeeC

*Do you know how the term paradigm shifts became popular?*

In 1949, a pair of Harvard psychologists recruited two dozen undergraduates for an experiment about perception. The experiment was simple: students were shown playing cards and asked to identify them as they flipped by. Most of the cards were perfectly ordinary, but a few had been doctored, so that the deck contained, among other oddities, a red six of spades and a black four of hearts. When the cards went by rapidly, the students tended to overlook the incongruities; they would, for example, assert that the red six of spades was a six of hearts, or call the black four of hearts a four of spades. When the cards went by more slowly, they struggled to make sense of what they were seeing. Confronted with a red spade, some said it looked “purple” or “brown” or “rusty black.” Others were completely flummoxed. 

The psychologists wrote up their findings in a paper titled “On the Perception of Incongruity: A Paradigm.” Among those who found this paper intriguing was Thomas Kuhn. To Kuhn, the twentieth century’s most influential historian of science, the experiment was indeed paradigmatic: it revealed how people process disruptive information. Their first impulse is to force it into a familiar framework: hearts, spades, clubs. Signs of mismatch are disregarded for as long as possible— the red spade looks “brown” or “rusty.” At the point the anomaly becomes simply too glaring, a crisis ensues— what the psychologists dubbed the “’ My God!’ reaction.” This pattern was, Kuhn argued in his seminal work, The Structure of Scientific Revolutions, so basic that it shaped not only individual perceptions but entire fields of inquiry. Data that did not fit the commonly accepted assumptions of a discipline would either be discounted or explained away for as long as possible. The more contradictions accumulated, the more convoluted the rationalizations became. “In science, as in the playing card experiment, novelty emerges only with difficulty,” Kuhn wrote. But then, finally, someone came along who was willing to call a red spade a red spade. Crisis led to insight, and the old framework gave way to a new one. This is how great scientific discoveries or, to use the term Kuhn made so popular, “paradigm shifts” took place.


From Kolbert, Elizabeth (2014-02-11). The Sixth Extinction: An Unnatural History.

-----------

Gives one pause re humankind's superior intelligence. As in, don't be so sure a fact is a fact dude, and shoves belief assumptions even further into the fantasy realm. Why I ask my canine companion when I want an unbiased opinion


----------



## Winston

I learned that plumbing should never have two different types of metal pipe joined together.  It turns out that one metal pipe will corrode quicker than the other, and at an accelerated rate.

In my building, someone a few decades ago did that.  A pipe burst recently, and the basement flooded.  It was a nasty mess.  It's a big building, with a lot more pipes.  Fun times ahead.


----------



## Pluralized

I learned that Colorado does a very good job providing its voting populace with tools and information with which to execute an informed and conscientious ballot. Not to mention, we have so many groundbreaking things happening here, like ColoradoCare, which will be a very interesting social experiment (would be a way to test out Universal Healthcare on a state-wide scale). Much like the legalization of recreational cannabis - which has been a boon to the economy here. 

Hope those of you that can vote, do. I'm happy to have early voted and put this monstrous election behind me.


----------



## The Green Shield

Here is a list I've compiled, from my own real-life experiences:



To not buy games until I rent it from GameFly and am sure Ilike it; also, to not buy it just because I know someone who made it. It's better to have a small collection of games I play a lot than to have a mountain of games I never play at all. Also, if I can play it, but there's a specific thing I can't get to that's preventing me from playing, I should keep on trying to fix it so I can play the game.
 


To not delete all the stories from the 'Creativity' folder. It's not going to hurt anything if they're there and what if I wanted to work on them one day? I would like to not have to once again do the 'story layout' set up for the tenth millionth time. I would like to just jump right in and work on a story, or continue where I left off.
 


There's no shame in not updating my journal for months on end. Sometimes I just don't have anything noteworthy to talk about, and that's just fine. Point is, the journal serves me, not the other way around.
 


If I see a book that I really want to read, but I can't borrow it right now for whatever reason, I take a picture of it with my phone or quickly jot down the title and author. I'll thank myself later.
 


To make sure I update my billing/email information on sites, such as GameFly, so that if something goes wrong on the ordering process, I'll know immediately and be able to do something about it rather than spend ten days wondering why the thing's not getting to my house.
 


To not buy a game if it requires certain things that I don't have (ie, a console I don't own, or a online gaming engine I don't use.)
 


To not buy a book unless I am _sure_ I'm going to like it.
 


To not leave food in places where my pets could easily reach them.
 


To not buy a new console solely for games that won't be announced/released until years later.
 


That it's OK to abandon a story I was working on if I honestly see no potential in it. Better to spend my time and energy on stories I do see potential in than on dead ones.
 


That if I'm going to waste my day off worrying about something I had planned to put off, I should just do it and get it over with.
 


That sometimes I can be too hard on myself about many things, that I invent arbitrary rules based off flimsy evidence and call it reality.
 


That if I'm writing something I'm either unsure of/uncomfortable with, to either delete it or set it aside for a later date. No one, absolutely no one, is making me write whatever it is I'm uncomfortable with. Especially if I think the thing I'm trying to write about doesn't pertain to the plot or character development at all.
 


Researching a condition, or a disorder, or a disease for a character does *not* magically give me that condition, disorder, or disease. In short, I really need to stop worrying so much...



If you plan on getting shitfaced-drunk..._*DO NOT GO ONTO SOCIAL MEDIA!!!!!!!!!*_ The people/person on the other end do not know you're actually drunk -- unless you tell them. Please only use social media when you're sober and fully aware of your actions.


----------



## escorial

talking to a young guy in a wheelchair at the baths....he said being in a wheelchair all his life that his life expectancy wasn't the same as an able bodied person..


----------



## Winston

Potatoes are resilient.  I planted a test-patch near our shed almost two years ago.  Pretty much forgot about them.  Walked by today, the potatoes are still growing.

They'll make an excellent long-term survival crop.  Very low maintenance, hearty and easy to grow.  Dig-up the lawn and away we go.


----------



## Winston

Carrier pigeons saved numerous French soldiers during The Great War.  With no other means of communication, small, isolated units were contacted and sent reinforcements or evacuated.
By the end of the war, the pigeons were spreading The Spanish Flu to the weakened, battle weary soldiers.  The soldiers came home.  Fifty to one hundred million people died worldwide.


----------



## Olly Buckle

That there is only one language in the Americas that is not the language of a colonial power and is still the official national language, Kalaallisut.


----------



## The Green Shield

That my body apparently hates me. >:[


----------



## Ell337

That my ability to win and friends and influence people is working overtime today.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I've learned that Sartre is one of the hardest writers I've had to understand (at least from my point of view.) I'm reading Being and Nothingness and I've been resorting to guides as I do not really understand what he's getting at.


----------



## kaufenpreis

I learned that 8% of people do not have the enzyme to process codiene, making it ineffective.


----------



## Winston

My son listens, and learns.
(OK, I already knew this and did not "learn" it today.  And yes, I brag on my kids a lot.  So, shoot me).

While watching Star Trek Voyager on BBC America, I noted Capitan Janeway observing a nebula was "7 AU's in diameter".  I asked my son if he knew what an "AU" was.  He guessed incorrectly the first time.  I gave him a innocuous hint, then he got it. I then explained why an Astronomical Unit was a logical measure when observing space bodies in a "local" astrophysical area.  He understood the concept.
I'm sure that he knows most people have no flippin' idea what an AU is. Much less any 15 year old son of a laborer.  He pretends that it's no big deal.  I pretend not to be impressed.  

Then, he walks-up and we start talking about the nexus of the US space program.  I mention Werner Von Braun, and prod:
"Operation..."
He paused, but only for a moment.
"Paperclip,"  he correctly finished.

He went to get my shitty old telescope out of the garage.  
I think i just learned to embrace pride today.


----------



## PiP

That not all flowers on cacti  sold in the shops are real. I was admiring a cactus  because it had some interesting flowers, or so I thought. The honest saleslady at the garden pointed out they were just glued on. Apparently it is a common practice to glue buds and flowers on certain cacti to make them more attractive. It was like being told that Father Christmas did not really exist.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I've learned today the value of good company.


----------



## escorial

danielstj said:


> I've learned today the value of good company.



dude all them philosophy books will have your head up your....best way to figure out life is live it and with posts like that your getting there...


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

PiP said:


> That not all flowers on cacti  sold in the shops are real. I was admiring a cactus  because it had some interesting flowers, or so I thought. The honest saleslady at the garden pointed out they were just glued on. Apparently it is a common practice to glue buds and flowers on certain cacti to make them more attractive. It was like being told that Father Christmas did not really exist.


Sad to see this is still going on. Years ago my dad got sucked in by this nasty trick. The 'flowers' on his had spikes to hold them on, so when removed there were holes in his cactus. At least your seller was honest.
On the subject of cheating, those heather plants dyed garish hues of blue and orange really offend me. Perhaps this only happens in the U.K. though.


----------



## PiP

BlondeAverageReader said:


> Sad to see this is still going on. Years ago my dad got sucked in by this nasty trick. The 'flowers' on his had spikes to hold them on, so when removed there were holes in his cactus. At least your seller was honest.
> On the subject of cheating, those heather plants dyed garish hues of blue and orange really offend me. Perhaps this only happens in the U.K. though.


 I have seen those in the DIY style shops such as Homebase.

I checked my cactus and the flowers are held in place by sticks. I am not happy. If I still had the receipt I'd take it back because as you say it will have holes in it and the plant is now damaged.. I often wondered about the heathers. I am sure dye is used on some other flowers as well. the lady at the garden centre yesterday was showing me which products she uses to revitalize her plants. While she made them healthy again she stressed the point she was only selling them at 1 euro to clear.  She had more stock coming in... she also could not bear to let anything die if she could avoid it and would rather rehome. I am the same. Needless to say although the garden centre is a 50 minute drive away, next time we are in the area we will call in.  Honesty is a rare quality and one I respect.


----------



## Ariel

We can buy bouquets of garishly dyed flowers at places like Walmart. Why a daisy must be neon blue is beyond me. 

I was the weirdo as a kid anyway. When caught picking a flower from my grandfather's prize-winning garden (a big no-no) he asked to see which I chose.  It was a half-wilted Black-eyed Susan with petals missing. When he asked me why I chose that one I said "even ugly flowers need love and I love it."  I was four.  I still like beat-up flowers. I became the only grandchild allowed to pick his flowers. I only realized it a few years ago but he used me to dead-head his garden.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Some of my choicest plants have come from the dried out/past it's best/tatty shelf. Found a lovely orchid at about £2 was £25 now that's my sort of plant. Most only need water and TLC.


----------



## The Green Shield

I am never going to consider the other side in a political debate again! >:[ I tried that in another forum and really upset a close friend of mine who now thinks I'm a stereotypical Trump supporter who thinks she's a 'spehshul snowflake'. It wasn't even my intent! 

Damn it, this is what I get for trying to get involved in politics. It only serves to ruin friendships. I've learned today to never again discuss politics.


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Just how fast 'tech wizard' can fix a Vax hose.




Too darn fast, 10 minutes! Gee thanks darling, l think.


----------



## Sleepwriter

That a haberdashery is not a shop just for hats.  Not sure why I always thought that, just did.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sleepwriter said:


> That a haberdashery is not a shop just for hats.  Not sure why I always thought that, just did.



Milliner for the ladies, hatter (Possibly mad) for the gents.


----------



## bdcharles

Ralph Fiennes's nephew is called _Hero Beauregard Fiennes-Tiffin_, which is quite possibly the best name ever. 

Interesting fact: they both played Voldemort in Harry Potter films.


----------



## SystemCheck

That amateurs, particularly the poor unfortunate sods suffering the delusion of being talented, are often the most amusing people you'll ever come across. Now when you get a bunch of such amateurs together you'll be fortunate if you don't die laughing.


----------



## Kevin

Amateur whats? Die laughing at them, or with them?


Police Captains get to drive fancy, unmarked cars. They wear the uniform, but their cars are not standard.


----------



## bdcharles

SystemCheck said:


> That amateurs, particularly the poor unfortunate sods suffering the delusion of being talented, are often the most amusing people you'll ever come across. Now when you get a bunch of such amateurs together you'll be fortunate if you don't die laughing.



Yeah. I'm feeling this burn right now. Fortunately it was me that picked up on my cataclysmic lack of talent, before too many other people got their hands on it. I'm pressing on though. I ... needed that shot of humility.


----------



## SystemCheck

Kevin said:


> Amateur whats? Die laughing at them, or with them?



Oh? Thought it was rather obvious. 


Any amateur, of the sort I mentioned for such egos & delusions of talent will do nothing for them,  is best laughed _*at*_ but never with.


----------



## Bloggsworth

That R-CVP drains all your energy...... In spades!


----------



## Sleepwriter

that I'm allergic to artificial strawberry frosting.


----------



## Kevin

That Monster energy drink is satanic. The supposed three-claw mark is really 3 ancient Hebrew letters which happen to also be numbers - 6s and there's a cross in the o on the can so when you drink you're performing a satanic rite by tipping the can upside down. I saw this all on YouTube.


----------



## moderan

That Buffalo burgers are better than Buffalo chicken. Also, that trees talk to one another, facilitated by giant mushrooms, and that noted SF author Edward Bryant, Jr., has just passed away due to complications with Type 1 diabetes.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Kevin said:


> I saw this all on YouTube.



Say no more, what better provenance?


----------



## kaufenpreis

Today I learned the Chinese word for 'cat' is 'māo'.


----------



## Pennywise Purple

Today I learned, that the repeat button on an ipod is my best mate!


----------



## Olly Buckle

kaufenpreis said:


> Today I learned the Chinese word for 'cat' is 'māo'.



In Japanese it is 'Neko'.


----------



## Pennywise Purple

Today I learned that I can hold my own in a conversation, when I am confident enough.
Usually I am an awkward mess. Like a nipple slip at the prom unplanned.


----------



## Penny090

Today I learned that I DO actually like tomatoes. I have been avoiding them for the last fifteen years but, turns out, they're actually quite nice.


----------



## sas

SystemCheck said:


> That amateurs, particularly the poor unfortunate sods suffering the delusion of being talented, are often the most amusing people you'll ever come across. Now when you get a bunch of such amateurs together you'll be fortunate if you don't die laughing.



Remember the old TV show with Candace Bergen as Murphy Brown who thought she could sing and was awful? I loved that she sang often and loudly. I've modeled myself after that character. We all deserve a  fearless friend we can "sing" better than (or something else). Silently thank them for their inadequacies. But, don't laugh. Pick up the damn mic. Or, shut the f**k up.


----------



## Pennywise Purple

I learned today, that I wake up to the weirdest drama and it feels funny, but also very weird.


----------



## The Green Shield

Today I've learned that my brain is both my closest companion and worst enemy due to the imagery it likes to give me.


----------



## Nelson

Today I learned two things:

1. Automatic backup in Scrivener can be dangerous
2. Backups stored in a second location ARE important! 

Let me explain. I had been messing around with making a few changes to my manuscript, but wanted to change the file name. I renamed one of the folders (the folder with the projects name) within the Scrivener project, and went to open the file. I opened it to find only ONE chapter written, and a piece of the second chapter started! All the other chapters I had before, totalling nearly 50,000 words of my manuscript so far had GONE! Been blown away! I checked the location where I have Scrivener set to automatically backup my files to find they had all been overwritten! I had foolishly closed and re-opened the file a few times.......each time I closed Scrivener, it made a backup.....overwriting the old files I had! Can't get mad at the software, for that was how I have it configured to work, it makes a backup copy on either a manual save, or a close down of Scrivener. I took a moment to compose myself, wondering just what in the hell I was going to do! Then I remembered the backups I kept in a second location. I went to the files, the date was nearly two weeks old. I opened one of the backups to find everything there......albeit not as up to date as my last copy, about 500 words or so was missing off the chapter I'm working on. Not a problem, I would rather have 500 words missing and have to re-write that than the entire manuscript be lost! I'm already re-writing and its surprising actually how much I wrote before that I remember! 

Close call!!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Nelson said:


> Today I learned two things:
> 
> 1. Automatic backup in Scrivener can be dangerous
> 2. Backups stored in a second location ARE important!
> 
> Let me explain. I had been messing around with making a few changes to my manuscript, but wanted to change the file name. I renamed one of the folders (the folder with the projects name) within the Scrivener project, and went to open the file. I opened it to find only ONE chapter written, and a piece of the second chapter started! All the other chapters I had before, totalling nearly 50,000 words of my manuscript so far had GONE! Been blown away! I checked the location where I have Scrivener set to automatically backup my files to find they had all been overwritten! I had foolishly closed and re-opened the file a few times.......each time I closed Scrivener, it made a backup.....overwriting the old files I had! Can't get mad at the software, for that was how I have it configured to work, it makes a backup copy on either a manual save, or a close down of Scrivener. I took a moment to compose myself, wondering just what in the hell I was going to do! Then I remembered the backups I kept in a second location. I went to the files, the date was nearly two weeks old. I opened one of the backups to find everything there......albeit not as up to date as my last copy, about 500 words or so was missing off the chapter I'm working on. Not a problem, I would rather have 500 words missing and have to re-write that than the entire manuscript be lost! I'm already re-writing and its surprising actually how much I wrote before that I remember!
> 
> Close call!!



You remind me, I must bring my usb's in from the car and the shed at the bottom of the garden and update them. I like to have a copy in a different physical location, just in case the house burns down


----------



## dither

The Green Shield said:


> Today I've learned that my brain is both my closest companion and worst enemy due to the imagery it likes to give me.



Yeah,me to.


----------



## dither

Penny090 said:


> Today I learned that I DO actually like tomatoes. I have been avoiding them for the last fifteen years but, turns out, they're actually quite nice.



I had a similar situation with figs.
It worked.


----------

